# KKF Massdrop IV - 田中義一 🇯🇵



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

(,,◕　⋏　◕,,)


@RockyBasel
(づ ◕‿◕ )づ


----------



## superworrier

In


----------



## Dan-

\m/ (>.<) \m/


----------



## Ikonaka

!!!


----------



## Jason183




----------



## ampersandcetera

!!!


----------



## Romain

Wow


----------



## blokey

Let’s goooooo


----------



## esoo

＼(°o°)／
w(°ｏ°)w
(ノ｀Д´)ノ彡┻━┻


----------



## Bodine

out with it


----------



## daniel_il




----------



## MarcelNL

???


----------



## nwshull

Super TF it is!


----------



## superworrier

nwshull said:


> Super TF it is!


67 layer VG10 sharpened by TF with the formerly exclusive to Mazaki walnut ferrule handle


----------



## nwshull

superworrier said:


> 67 layer VG10 sharpened by TF with the formerly exclusive to Mazaki walnut ferrule handle


I was thinking a Shibata tank profile, with TFs disapproving stare laser etched to the side, warning anyone who dares touch your knife to back off.


----------



## Naftoor

Me? Here in time for an event-formerly-known-as-massdrop?? NAAAANI?!


----------



## Ochazuke

I was trying to save money....


----------



## Corradobrit1

I can't see TF doing a Massdrop. They can't even keep up with regular orders. And now some key players have moved on making it even more an outlier. Its gotta be a Mazza.


----------



## Whit3Nitro

In!


----------



## Greasylake

This is just @refcast selling all his extra stuff at once


----------



## Corradobrit1

Rocky, I'll collect mine in person....... especially if it IS a TF. Its the only way to get a good one


----------



## superworrier

I could see Manaka


----------



## tag98

only been on here for a few months, is anyone willing to explain a bit more about it?


----------



## SirCutAlot

nice, i`am in  .


----------



## drsmp

@tag98 
Three of our KKF members find a knife maker willing to make 30 or so similar knives - usually a couple length options - other than that same steel,handles, profiles etc. After the deal is made , KKF members can sign up for a chance at buying one of the knives. Winners are determined by a random draw
Search massdrop for Dalman and Kamon - great threads


----------



## tag98

drsmp said:


> @tag98
> Three of our KKF members find a knife maker willing to make 30 or so similar knives - usually a couple length options - other than that same steel,handles, profiles etc. After the deal is made , KKF members can sign up for a chance at buying one of the knives. Winners are determined by a random draw
> Search massdrop for Dalman and Kamon - great threads


Ok thats super cool , i definetely am gonna want in on this


----------



## EShin

Exciting! What can it be… Ashi honyaki rectangles with legendary TF f&f? Anyway, I’m in.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

So it's not a rainbow Damascus Serbian clever with Miller's citrus zesting finish?


----------



## Delat

It’s a TF / CM collab. TF gets horse rasps from CM and sticks them in a box with his picture on the front. 

The buyer can put an edge on it and use it as-is and enjoy the wabi-sabi, or really picky users can send the rasp knife out to somebody for “thinning”.


----------



## tag98

Im in!


----------



## OkLobster

Hmm. There's something I know about an upcoming TF collaboration, but I don't think it is this.


----------



## Pie




----------



## M1k3

Mazaki! Definitely Mazaki! He makes expensive knives now, along with every other knife coming out of Japan even if his makers mark is missing.*




*Or Mizuno Blue honyaki


----------



## HansCaravan

Well can't read Kanji, so


----------



## Corradobrit1

A coincidence?


----------



## Delat

HansCaravan said:


> Well can't read Kanji, so



It’s “Japan”


----------



## OyakoDont

I'm in!


----------



## rob

I’m in.


----------



## Romain

I’m in!


----------



## pcs-abc

Do we have to say we’re in to be in? Well then, I’m in?


----------



## Rangen

OK, I'm in for my first massdrop ever. Thanks for doing this!


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

pcs-abc said:


> Do we have to say we’re in to be in? Well then, I’m in?


sign ups come later!


----------



## Rangen

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> sign ups come later!



Oh. I wasted all that typing, then. Eh, I'll get over it.


----------



## superworrier

3.. 2.. 1.. reveal!


----------



## esoo

Based on last drops, we got another page or two of guesses before the reveal


----------



## superworrier

My range is Manaka, Wat, or Togashi (or someone through hitohira at least)


----------



## refcast

Maybe a woodworking tool blacksmith for that sweet submicron wood shaving ability . . . That or somehow finding a stock of Togo steel to make knives from


----------



## EricEricEric

Need to see the specs first, right? 

Has he ever made anything 240mm long 55mm tall?


----------



## ahhactive

Interested


----------



## Ruso

Forged by Shigefusa family and grind by Kato or the other way around - blessed by TF. Ferrule made from unicorn horn infused with pixie dust!


----------



## bsfsu

Yes sir please


----------



## ethompson




----------



## Hockey3081

Any chance KilgoreTrout relocated to Japan?


----------



## aecadiz

Is this "oficial" in some form or juet fishing to see if there is a critical más for it?

Cheers


----------



## esoo

Based on the past, this is official. @nakiriknaifuwaifu just wants to tease us all for a few days while they work out stuff.


----------



## Mlan

My guess is Nobuya Hayashi or Nakagawa


----------



## blokey

CM special from quality Japanese race horse grade rasp.


----------



## djacobson

Magnacut Myojin


----------



## Michi

Shun


----------



## aecadiz

Honyaki Munetoshis would be very cool

Cheers


----------



## Pie

This actually saves me from buying any more knives until I know what this is. I’m so *{€#*] ready.


----------



## Moooza

Could it be Mitsumi?...


----------



## tostadas

Sure, I'll take a river jump cleaver


----------



## WellLikedTurtle

Nihei in AS would be dope so I'm manifesting that!


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

Rangen said:


> Oh. I wasted all that typing, then. Eh, I'll get over it.


everyone who posts nice comments gets a hug (if they find me)


----------



## GorillaGrunt

M1k3 said:


> Mazaki! Definitely Mazaki! He makes expensive knives now, along with every other knife coming out of Japan even if his makers mark is missing.*
> 
> 
> *Or Mizuno Blue honyaki



He also makes the ones from Sweden, it’s just him with a moustache and chef’s hat as a disguise. And Germany, the lederhosen fool your brain.


----------



## Nuts63

I'm in


----------



## EM-L

Sharp suspense! In the next episode...


----------



## Dan-

210-240 gyuto, some kind of blue steel, kuroichi finish with tsuchime pattern...so basically a yoshikane without the flat spot made by someone else. Alternate: blue 1 iron clad kasumi

The smith and sharpener would either have to be someone relatively unknown or highly productive because there are basically no knives in stock anywhere, and this massdrop order would have had to go in months ago to slot in behind contractual obligations.


----------



## Corradobrit1

Honyaki for me. Blue>white steel. Option for 230. Basically a lightweight, shorter The James. Togashi forged, Tosa sharpened please.


----------



## Ochazuke

No lie - I'd still be hyped even if it was a Tojiro mass drop.


----------



## Giovanny Torres

I think is gonna be kkf own version Kaiju, Nakagawa forged maybe?
I was exited about the possibility of a Devin, but I'm sure whatever the plan of the massketeers is it will be a good one.


----------



## esoo

Giovanny Torres said:


> I think is gonna be kkf own version Kaiju, Nakagawa forged maybe?
> I was exited about the possibility of a Devin, but I'm sure whatever the plan of the massketeers is it will be a good one.



I think I was calling for this.


esoo said:


> Nakagawa Blue honyaki + Myojin sharpening + Forty Ounce polish + JoBone handle = KKF Kaiju.


----------



## esoo

And I was calling for the option when we didn't know what Massdrop 3 was


esoo said:


> Considering the rate that Y Tanaka appears to pump out blades (lots) and the rate that Kajiu come out (never), I think it would be faster to make the KKF Kaiju - Y Tanaka + Myojin + Forty for final finish.



And here is what @nakiriknaifuwaifu thought of that. 


nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> are you guys just naming random things at this point ?


----------



## Giovanny Torres

esoo said:


> I think I was calling for this.


I just think the Nakagawa part is possible, too much wishful thinking with the rest of the logistics and how will price will shoot to the moon if all the knifes need to be transported to those individuals to do the work when you have very skillful handle makers and polishers that could do it in Japan.


----------



## Knivperson

Uhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## Charlie83

Uhm definitely yes, suspense is killing me. Is there usually a price range where this stays in?


----------



## M1k3

Charlie83 said:


> Uhm definitely yes, suspense is killing me. Is there usually a price range where this stays in?


$700+


----------



## Charlie83

Ooof Okay, spoke too soon, I’ll stay out. I need more experience before I jump in with knives >400. Forum has been a great resource.


----------



## esoo

Giovanny Torres said:


> I just think the Nakagawa part is possible, too much wishful thinking with the rest of the logistics and how will price will shoot to the moon if all the knifes need to be transported to those individuals to do the work when you have very skillful handle makers and polishers that could do it in Japan.



Nagakawa x Myojin Damascus 240 is sell for $708CAD right now at Tosho. Add $200 for polish and it would still be cheaper than my Massdrop Kamon.


----------



## aecadiz

I am really feeling the massdrop groove....

Count me in!


----------



## tag98

M1k3 said:


> $700+


And its usually about 20 knives per mass drop?


----------



## M1k3

tag98 said:


> And its usually about 20 knives per mass drop?


Seems about right. 20-30


----------



## Giovanny Torres

Yes but you are asking for a thick blue Honyaki so I doubt $708Cad for that


esoo said:


> Nagakawa x Myojin Damascus 240 is sell for $708CAD right now at Tosho. Add $200 for polish and it would still be cheaper than my Massdrop Kamon.


----------



## esoo

Giovanny Torres said:


> Yes but you are asking for a thick blue Honyaki so I doubt $708Cad for that



Okay, the honyaki combo is $1800 cad. 








Nakagawa Blue#2 Honyaki Gyuto 240mm


🚨This knife will go sale Wednesday April 13th @ 12 noon AST🚨 Gyuto: A general-purpose knife that most chefs would say they could not do without. This knife is the Japanese knife makers answer to the western “chef knife”. Gyuto translates to “cow blade”. They are generally tall at the heel, flat...




thecooksedge.com





You want the goods, it's going to cost (and honestly out side my price bracket)


----------



## Giovanny Torres

esoo said:


> Okay, the honyaki combo is $1800 cad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nakagawa Blue#2 Honyaki Gyuto 240mm
> 
> 
> 🚨This knife will go sale Wednesday April 13th @ 12 noon AST🚨 Gyuto: A general-purpose knife that most chefs would say they could not do without. This knife is the Japanese knife makers answer to the western “chef knife”. Gyuto translates to “cow blade”. They are generally tall at the heel, flat...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thecooksedge.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want the goods, it's going to cost (and honestly out side my price bracket)


You forgot to add the grinding by Myojin, handle by Jo-bone and polish by Forty. That's why I said price will shoot up to the moon


----------



## esoo

Giovanny Torres said:


> You forgot to add the grinding by Myojin, handle by Jo-bone and polish by Forty. That's why I said price will shoot up to the moon



That knife is already ground and polished by Myojin.


----------



## Giovanny Torres

esoo said:


> That knife is already ground and polished by Myojin.


Didn't notice that, But I still doubt Myojin will agree to grind 20/30 Honyaki thicker than that (if you want to recreate Kaiju thickness) if he is not gonna take a good chunk of the price.


----------



## Corradobrit1

esoo said:


> Okay, the honyaki combo is $1800 cad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nakagawa Blue#2 Honyaki Gyuto 240mm
> 
> 
> 🚨This knife will go sale Wednesday April 13th @ 12 noon AST🚨 Gyuto: A general-purpose knife that most chefs would say they could not do without. This knife is the Japanese knife makers answer to the western “chef knife”. Gyuto translates to “cow blade”. They are generally tall at the heel, flat...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thecooksedge.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want the goods, it's going to cost (and honestly out side my price bracket)


I will buy this


----------



## Corradobrit1

Giovanny Torres said:


> Yes but you are asking for a thick blue Honyaki so I doubt $708Cad for that


I wouldn't call that Nakagawa B#2 thick at 2.9mm


----------



## Giovanny Torres

Corradobrit1 said:


> I wouldn't call that Nakagawa B#2 thick at 2.9mm


Don't know what's normal thickness for Honyaki, but I usually see them from mid 2mm to mid 3mm.
Kaiju is mid 4mm? I might be wrong


----------



## spaceconvoy

four pages of bupkis


----------



## sansho

heh heh i tell you whut man, them dang ol' kkf boys, just a thread about nothin'.


----------



## GBT-Splint

lovely ! In too


----------



## Hockey3081

zKramer with cigarette scented ho handle please?


----------



## bahamaroot

This is the just say "I'm In" thread. You'll find out for what later.


----------



## Corradobrit1

bahamaroot said:


> This is the just say "I'm In" thread. You'll find out for what later.


If its a Mazaki I'm out


----------



## superworrier

WellLikedTurtle said:


> Nihei in AS would be dope so I'm manifesting that!


I could also see him doing some unusual steel given he did that ZDP189 prototype for Tosho


----------



## bradmacmt

spaceconvoy said:


> four pages of bupkis



Indeed...


----------



## M1k3

Corradobrit1 said:


> If its a Mazaki I'm out


What if you were to inspect the knives in person for one with the least amount of overgrind? Would you be interested then?


----------



## Naftoor

Corradobrit1 said:


> If its a Mazaki I'm out



Hey if you say you’re in I’ll buy it from you after


----------



## M1k3

Where's @coffeelover191919? Don't want you to miss out again.


----------



## pleue

Here for the **** posting. Keep making threads like this and then drop an mcusta


----------



## blokey

We might see a revival of Ryky x Sakai Takayuki, too. I’m excited.


----------



## gregfisk

4 stinking pages and absolutely nothing!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## superworrier

Mass drop 4 = 4 full pages until reveal

Source: dude trust me


----------



## gregfisk

A free knife with every full tank of gas.


----------



## NotAddictedYet

Mazaki aeb-l laser honyaki plz


----------



## Jville




----------



## lemeneid

It’s a Konosuke and TF collab.

TF Denka heat treat with Kaiju grind and polish.

The reason you don’t see any Kaijus coming out, because they’re being produced for this collab.


----------



## bahamaroot

With Konosuke's OCD, he would commit Hari-Kari if he had to work with TF.


----------



## MoabDave

I'm in


----------



## Darktrader

In….again


----------



## esoo

lemeneid said:


> It’s a Konosuke and TF collab.
> 
> TF Denka heat treat with Kaiju grind and polish.
> 
> The reason you don’t see any Kaijus coming out, because they’re being produced for this collab.



And that's why it's been a year since the last Kaiju release - it's taken them a month per blade to straighten out the TF wabi-sabi.


----------



## SirCutAlot

Anything is better from Japan . In Germany`s big Knife Forum they do a "massdrop" too  (a relabeled chinese knife)

So this is whooza in KKF, and even a collab CM and TF would be better 

SirCutALot


----------



## Pie

If this has anything to do with konosuke or TF, as long as there’s nothing stainless involved, who do I throw money at?


----------



## daddy yo yo

Pie said:


> If this has anything to do with konosuke or TF, as long as there’s nothing stainless involved, who do I throw money at?


You could start with me. It won’t help you getting whatever knife but, hey, your money could buy me a new knife!


----------



## M1k3

Pie said:


> If this has anything to do with konosuke or TF, as long as there’s nothing stainless involved, who do I throw money at?


Don't listen to @daddy yo yo, I mean, just look at the name. You can trust me to help grease the wheels with a financial donation to my efforts.


----------



## daddy yo yo

M1k3 said:


> Don't listen to @daddy yo yo, I mean, just look at the name. You can trust me to help grease the wheels with a financial donation to my efforts.


Or you can throw your money at @M1k3 and myself to increase your odds!!!


----------



## RockyBasel

patience a bit more please….

Fully convex grind

Masterful craftsmanship


----------



## superworrier

Myojin-ground AS would be super


----------



## RockyBasel

Sure thing..,


----------



## LostHighway

RockyBasel said:


> patience a bit more please….
> 
> Fully convex grind
> 
> Masterful craftsmanship



Good so far but you need to add "substantial distal taper" to really sell it.


----------



## RockyBasel

Done


----------



## M1k3

RockyBasel said:


> patience a bit more please….
> 
> Fully convex grind
> 
> Masterful craftsmanship


So....not TF?


----------



## RockyBasel

All I can say at this point is you guys will never imagine or guess what we have concocted 

We have one more thing to “iron out” in the next couple of days re cladding and once that is sorted, big reveal later this week

But it is going to rock!!!


----------



## ethompson

Iron clad Wat drop! Probably half nakiris


----------



## ethompson

Kato tamahagane/watetsu trio - deba, yanigaba, & usuba


----------



## NotAddictedYet

RockyBasel said:


> All I can say at this point is you guys will never imagine or guess what we have concocted



Ok, fine. I'm in.

Serious prediction: something Shibata.


----------



## gregfisk

daddy yo yo said:


> You could start with me. It won’t help you getting whatever knife but, hey, your money could buy me a new knife!



could I get a piece of the pie as well?


----------



## Giovanny Torres

Takamura, iron clad


----------



## Rangen

RockyBasel said:


> patience a bit more please….
> 
> Fully convex grind
> 
> Masterful craftsmanship



Patience?! Did no one ever tell you about the "know your audience" rule?


----------



## M1k3

RockyBasel said:


> All I can say at this point is you guys will never imagine or guess what we have concocted
> 
> We have one more thing to “iron out” in the next couple of days re cladding and once that is sorted, big reveal later this week
> 
> But it is going to rock!!!


Kamikoto.


----------



## ethompson

Tamahagane bread knife


----------



## Dan-

Yoshiaki Fujiwara single bevel


----------



## ModRQC

RockyBasel said:


> All I can say at this point is you guys will never imagine or guess what we have concocted
> 
> We have one more thing to “iron out” in the next couple of days re cladding and once that is sorted, big reveal later this week
> 
> But it is going to rock!!!



If it's only going to rock I'm out...

(rock chop)

Leaving now...


----------



## refcast

@nakiriknaifuwaifu will bring all the shigenobu back from the dead to do a collab


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

RockyBasel said:


> patience a bit more please….
> 
> Fully convex grind
> 
> Masterful craftsmanship


wait wait I thought we were going with Alibaba craftsmanship 

@refcast if only...
shigenobu is love, shigenobu is life


----------



## pleue

Please don’t leave us in the cold when it comes to making a long knife option (Fwiw every Japanese chef I’ve worked with has used a 270.)

these iron clad globals are gonna be siiiiiiick.


----------



## RevJoe

I am interested but need to know more. I been thinking about a 210 can't wait to hear more details.


----------



## esoo

RockyBasel said:


> All I can say at this point is you guys will never imagine or guess what we have concocted
> 
> We have one more thing to “iron out” in the next couple of days re cladding and once that is sorted, big reveal later this week
> 
> But it is going to rock!!!



Tojiro Atelier 150mm nakiri in VG-10 with an iron cladding?


----------



## bsfsu

Granton Tanaka?


----------



## Rangen

Cutco honyaki petty in 440A


----------



## Knivperson

ModRQC said:


> If it's only going to rock I'm out...
> 
> (rock chop)
> 
> Leaving now...


If you rock hard enough the edge will roll.


----------



## IsoJ

RockyBasel said:


> patience a bit more please….
> 
> Fully convex grind
> 
> Masterful craftsmanship


So no TF


----------



## captaincaed

Dao Vua Serbian cleaver?
For some
...
Serbian healing?


----------



## Justinv

RockyBasel said:


> We have one more thing to “iron out” in the next couple of days re cladding and once that is sorted, big reveal later this week



I have zero interest in iron cladding.


----------



## Naftoor

Fully convex. Iron clad. The further I go in the hobby the less Japanese knives interest me, but my interest is now fully piqued and I’ve broken my wallets legs so it can’t run far enough to escape.


----------



## mrmoves92

Justinv said:


> I have zero interest in iron cladding.


Then it’s good that they said “iron out” and not “iron in.”


----------



## tylerleach

I’m in on all of this


----------



## Eloh

Watanabe/Toyama honyaki or even mono would be my #1 wish


----------



## Corradobrit1

tylerleach said:


> I’m in on all of this


So you're getting a pushbike instead of a car?


----------



## tylerleach

Correct. I was thinking roller blades.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Away with all your maker suggestions that can be bought out there. How about an Uchigumo mass drop with custom handles and engraved number?


----------



## esoo

Maybe Massdrop IV = TF IV? 

Morihei Iron Clad Fine Finish Denkas?

(and yes I'm bored at work, so I'm going to keep randomly suggesting stuff until the real answer comes out)


----------



## M1k3

daddy yo yo said:


> Away with all your maker suggestions that can be bought out there. How about an Uchigumo mass drop with custom handles and engraved number?


Takamura Chromax 240mm and 270mm!


----------



## Ruso

TT
Tanaka S. colab with Tanaka Y.
TT


----------



## NBrewster

I hear knives are an excellent inflation hedge.

I'm in!


----------



## SirCutAlot

What about Munetoshi`s in Magnacut ? MM 

SirCutALot


----------



## gregfisk

I just hope you chose a maker like the last 3 who were open about their knife making. Ben was especially open and informative about his process and that was my favorite part of the entire thread. I know most people here don’t make knives but it seemed like there was still a fair amount of interest. As a hobbyist maker it has been extremely interesting seeing how each maker approaches their craft.


----------



## Hamesjo

Definitely in


----------



## tostadas




----------



## MowgFace

Since we are playing this game....

Tsukasa Hinoura - Non Damascus, KU or Migaki 
Full Convex Heiji 
Yoshikane Zensho Reboot
Stainless Clad V2 Gyuto


----------



## NotAddictedYet

my F5 button can only take so many presses...


----------



## blokey

Hmmmmm…I know it’s unlikely but fun to see.


----------



## kidsos

Hyped! I want I want


----------



## lemeneid

Just make me a knife that is worth me selling my kidneys or bitcoins.


----------



## NotAddictedYet

lemeneid said:


> Just make me a knife that is worth me selling my kidneys or bitcoins.


In that order no less.


----------



## Corradobrit1

lemeneid said:


> Just make me a knife that is worth me selling my kidneys or bitcoins.


----------



## hmh

Finished selling all my kidneys/bitcoins! What's it gonna be???


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

hmh said:


> Finished selling all my kidneys/bitcoins! What's it gonna be???



Rumor is they're only accepting payment in Bitcoin.


----------



## Rangen

hmh said:


> Finished selling all my kidneys/bitcoins! What's it gonna be???


Kidneys, sure, I understand that. But you must have been desperate to sell your bitcoins in this market.


----------



## nwshull

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Rumor is they're only accepting payment in Bitcoin.


Not the best time for that.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

nwshull said:


> Not the best time for that.





EDIT: You mean cuz of the value drop?


----------



## superworrier

Ready for the big reveal tonight


----------



## M1k3

superworrier said:


> Ready for the big reveal tonight


----------



## tostadas

Watch it be like a batch of misono dragons with a big Ryky printed on em


----------



## Greasylake

tostadas said:


> Watch it be like a batch of misono dragons with a big Ryky printed on em


Can someone photoshop Ryky's face onto a TF box?


----------



## superworrier

tostadas said:


> Watch it be like a batch of misono dragons with a big Ryky printed on em


Printed? It has to be chiseled or Ryky's name may accidentally get scratched off.


----------



## Hockey3081

tostadas said:


> Watch it be like a batch of misono dragons with a big Ryky printed on em



Orrrr Shun Ken Onions with a 3-month prepaid Burrfection Patreon?


----------



## Rangen

Greasylake said:


> Can someone photoshop Ryky's face onto a TF box?


I am begging you. Please do not do that.


----------



## Jville

Rangen said:


> I am begging you. Please do not do that.


Boooo, liar… Anyways someone wake me up when they announce it.


----------



## Delat

tostadas said:


> Watch it be like a batch of misono dragons with a big Ryky printed on em



This being KKF it would more likely be a gigantic p3nis.


----------



## tostadas

Delat said:


> This being KKF it would more likely be a gigantic p3nis.


That would still be worth more


----------



## superworrier

Kaiju KKF edition. Comes with Ryky engraving and 200 grit sandpaper to help the user enjoy polishing.


----------



## captaincaed




----------



## spaceconvoy

My guess is authentic Japanese knives made by Murray Carter


----------



## Dull_Apex

Are we there yet?


----------



## NotAddictedYet




----------



## esoo

The masses want details...
(╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻


----------



## jedy617

We need deets!


----------



## e30Birdy

Love to know what it's going to be. That Kamon drop i missed still has me sad


----------



## k7598




----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

Thanks for the over 6 pages (!!!) of interest everyone
@RockyBasel and I are working hard behind the scenes to set everything up for the big reveal....

In the meantime, I don't think the knife has been guessed yet 
(we did say it would be custom)


----------



## Naftoor

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> In the meantime, I don't think the knife has been guessed yet


Chelsea started an apprenticeship with a Japanese smith and is making us a drop of tamahagane micro planes? IN!


----------



## LostHighway

Tired but bored, so...
Already guessed (too lazy to separate smiths from brands/shops or to toss the obvious jokes):
TFTFTF
Manaka
Ashi
Mazaki
Munetoshi
Myojin
Shun
Nakagawa
Nobuya Hayashi
Chelsea Miller
Togashi
Watanabe
Mitsumi Hinoura
Nihei
Yoshiaki Fujiwara/Kato
Kamikoto
Toyama
Misono
Tsukasa Hinoura
Heiji
Yoshikane

Supplemental names carpet bombing:
Masashi
Wakui
Shigefusa
Itsuo Doi
Gihei
Hado
Kikumori
Kagekiyo/Baba Hamono
Jiro
Y. Tanaka
S. Tanaka
Toru "Tetsu" Tamura
Edit: Yoshikazu Ikeda


----------



## blokey

Revived Muramasa!?


----------



## bahamaroot




----------



## birdsfan

Speed round....


LostHighway said:


> Tired but bored, so...
> Already guessed (too lazy to separate smiths from brands/shops or to toss the obvious jokes):
> TFTFTF
> Manaka
> Ashi
> Mazaki
> Munetoshi
> Myojin
> Shun
> Nakagawa
> Nobuya Hayashi
> Chelsea Miller
> Togashi
> Watanabe
> Mitsumi Hinoura


 
Is it one of those names with a Lynn after it?

(stupid movie reference)


----------



## MowgFace

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> In the meantime, I don't think the knife has been guessed yet
> (we did say it would be custom)


Heijyojin?

Tanakanabe?

Mazanryu?


----------



## tostadas

My collection still does not have a honyaki bread knife, just saying.


----------



## blokey

tostadas said:


> My collection still does not have a honyaki bread knife, just saying.


Give Spåre a call, he'd be happy to make another one.


----------



## M1k3

Moritaka-Lynn


----------



## bsfsu

Todokoro Hamono
Makoto Kurosaki
Kei Koboyashi


----------



## Greasylake

Hattori Hanzo


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

M1k3 said:


> Moritaka-Lynn



Mazaki Lynn!

All knives are secretly made by Mazaki Lynn.


----------



## tostadas

My guess would be some sort of special custom request from a well-known smith like Y.Tanaka and with separate specs for geometry/sharpening. Similar to other pieces commissioned through Sakai Kikumori


----------



## TonyZ

a 225/230mm option is all im hoping for


----------



## labor of love

Shihan is completely sold out everywhere and he makes a crap ton of knives so it must be a shihan.


----------



## refcast

What if it's all Hinoura River Jumps or Kato Damascus or Shig kiteaji. ...


----------



## Greenbriel

spaceconvoy said:


> My guess is authentic Japanese knives made by Murray Carter


Do you not like Murray Cater knives? I have four of his journeyman Muteki line and I love them.


----------



## MowgFace

refcast said:


> What if it's all Hinoura River Jumps or Kato Damascus or Shig kiteaji. ...



Then this Group buy would have a lot less participants haha.


----------



## bsfsu

We're into page 8 now! Good effort.......I think...


----------



## labor of love

Oh wait has anyone mentioned Bryan Raquin yet? He already makes perfect knives so no adjustments are necessary.


----------



## esoo

labor of love said:


> Oh wait has anyone mentioned Bryan Raquin yet? He already makes perfect knives so no adjustments are necessary.



I doubt Brian would agree to a massdrop. But I agree - my Raquin is perfect as it is.


----------



## MarcelNL

a Shig River Jump sounds right to me!


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

labor of love said:


> Oh wait has anyone mentioned Bryan Raquin yet? He already makes perfect knives so no adjustments are necessary.



Thread title would suggest Japan.


----------



## blokey

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Thread title would suggest Japan.


Maybe they successfully smuggled him into Japan.


----------



## labor of love

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Thread title would suggest Japan.


Tanaka wh1 forged and Raquin does the grind work/ finish sharpening


----------



## labor of love

esoo said:


> I doubt Brian would agree to a massdrop. But I agree - my Raquin is perfect as it is.


He was kidnapped by the Yakuza he has no choice in the matter.


----------



## M1k3

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Thread title would suggest Japan.


So.... not Shi.han or that other Japanese trained guy with a ranch that has a "traditional Japanese hot tub" that's weirdly too excited to invite you into it, for mucho dinero?


----------



## blokey

M1k3 said:


> So.... not Shi.han or that other Japanese trained guy with a ranch that has a "traditional Japanese hot tub" that's weirdly too excited to invite you into it, for mucho dinero?


They kidnapped Isasmedjan to Japan and force him to make 37 layer damacus Sir.B cleaver in a Tojiro factory for us now.


----------



## BeinM

I refresh this post so many times a day


----------



## M1k3

BeinM said:


> I refresh this post so many times a day


Why?


----------



## big D

Tou or Nao Yamamoto?
Wondering if I will be able to join in this round.


----------



## bsfsu

Greasylake said:


> Hattori Hanzo



I already have one so I'm looking for something different.


----------



## Justinv

Hattori might be interesting…. Coreless damascus Hap40 and cowry-x bundled with a vitrified diamond stone.


----------



## crocca86

Maybe


----------



## blokey

Oh boi we’re almost there, I already listed all my organs on black market.


----------



## Luftmensch

Greasylake said:


> Can someone photoshop Ryky's face onto a TF box?








I am terrible at this...


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

Luftmensch said:


> View attachment 179830
> 
> 
> I am terrible at this...


horrendous
get this off my ****ing thread at once lmao

(just a joke @Luftmensch no banhammer for u)


----------



## Corradobrit1

Luftmensch said:


> View attachment 179830
> 
> 
> I am terrible at this...


----------



## Pie

Luftmensch said:


> View attachment 179830
> 
> 
> I am terrible at this...


I am both impressed and revolted. Well played sir


----------



## esoo

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> horrendous
> get this off my ****ing thread at once lmao
> 
> (just a joke @Luftmensch no banhammer for u)



Announce the Massdrop, then we can stop with the shenanigans....


----------



## JASinIL2006

Luftmensch said:


> View attachment 179830
> 
> 
> I am terrible at this...


----------



## Reptyle




----------



## Delat

Luftmensch said:


> View attachment 179830
> 
> 
> I am terrible at this...


Disturbing on soooo many levels


----------



## tchan001

A Kato Kikuryu massdrop would be well-received.


----------



## Luftmensch

JASinIL2006 said:


> View attachment 179837



I love this soooooo much. 

For those who dont know... Ecce Homo - it became an internet meme. If you read its origins... it is really ernest and sweet.... but hilariously bad all the same.


----------



## tostadas




----------



## superworrier

If the Ryky logo increases my odds, so be it


----------



## M1k3




----------



## Corradobrit1

Kato wants this commission.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

9 is the biggest singular. Does that mean we can get an answer on the 9th page?


----------



## Justinv

I think we are waiting for 9 inch nails to rust so they can become cladding.


----------



## blokey

So we smuggle the 9ine into Japan now?


----------



## bsfsu

Which blacksmith and which sharpener? Is that the question?? 

Or are we just waiting till we reach 10 pages of fluff until the big reveal..... reveal, reveal, reveal, reveal, reveal, reveal, reveal, reveal, reveal


----------



## tostadas

I received some inside info. Here is a sneak peak of the next mass drop. As you can see, the knives are already like 95% complete.


----------



## superworrier

VG10?


----------



## Corradobrit1

tostadas said:


> I received some inside info. Here is a sneak peak of the next mass drop. As you can see, the knives are already like 95% complete.


Where did you find Bloodroots stash of tool steel? Or are these just waiting for handles and posting on IG?


----------



## Knivperson

tostadas said:


> I received some inside info. Here is a sneak peak of the next mass drop. As you can see, the knives are already like 95% complete.


Maybe with one of these signatur proFiles


----------



## Hockey3081

Knivperson said:


> Maybe with one of these signatur proFiles




Joy? I would not want to spread cream cheese with those.


----------



## drsmp

Those are Chelsea’s signature grind garlic bread knives - super handy to grate the garlic and Parmesan then spread the butter all with the same tool. Also handy for repairing cracks in Sheetrock or filing your dogs toenails
You guys are sooo critical


----------



## Homechef

Would be a smart move to go with cream cheese spreaders for MD4. You always go light the time before a big anniversary like #5 so you set yourself up for success that next time when it really counts.


----------



## Christobol

Homechef said:


> Would be a smart move to go with cream cheese spreaders for MD4. You always go light the time before a big anniversary like #5 so you set yourself up for success that next time when it really counts.


That sounds quite appropriate!


----------



## tostadas

drsmp said:


> Those are Chelsea’s signature grind garlic bread knives - super handy to grate the garlic and Parmesan then spread the butter all with the same tool. Also handy for repairing cracks in Sheetrock or filing your dogs toenails
> You guys are sooo critical


I'm having a good time imagining someone slicing up fancy little pieces of food that need to be plated with tweezers, then proceeding to regrout the shower with the same tool.


----------



## blokey

Well it is certainly a beater, it could beat a horse to death, try that with a Kamon.


----------



## M1k3

blokey said:


> Well it is certainly a beater, it could beat a horse to death, try that with a Kamon.


Or just cut the horse's neck?


----------



## Tea_Hills

Please be a set of KU iron clad magnacut butter knives


----------



## BillHanna

Tea_Hills said:


> Please be a set of KU iron clad magnacut butter knives


Full cutlery sets for four.


----------



## RockyBasel

Alright guys, we have the green light, so we are going to be disclosing… but before we do, we want to give you one last shot at guessing who. Here is the hint:

1. WH profile - pronounced distal taper and higher heel
2. Fully convex 
3. Blue 1
4. Wrought iron cladding

Take a guess and chew on the above - while we write up the full description for you sports fan / which we will be posting tomorrow at the latest if not today


----------



## Naftoor

I have no real familiarity with Japanese smiths, but it sounds like the perfect knife =D


----------



## drsmp

Kisuke!


----------



## superworrier

Shihan - Japan is a half truth?
Or it's just Japanese core steel


----------



## bsfsu

Nigara


----------



## WifeNotUnderstand

RockyBasel said:


> Alright guys, we have the green light, so we are going to be disclosing… but before we do, we want to give you one last shot at guessing who. Here is the hint:
> 
> 1. WH profile - pronounced distal taper and higher heel
> 2. Fully convex
> 3. Blue 1
> 4. Wrought iron cladding
> 
> Take a guess and chew on the above - while we write up the full description for you sports fan / which we will be posting tomorrow at the latest if not today



Want


----------



## jedy617

Tetsujin


----------



## Justinv

Manaka


----------



## NBrewster

I want it.

If it's shihan I will kiss you


----------



## M1k3

Mizuno


----------



## Barmoley

Mazaki.


----------



## Homechef

Barmoley said:


> Mazaki.


Pre triangle!


----------



## RevJoe

Ryand?

I would say Shihan but others already have so based on an article I read I thought maybe Ryan unless he is also known as Shihan.


----------



## crocca86

Bazes blade


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Murata


----------



## RevJoe

Based on the details they have given so far I like what I hear.


----------



## esoo

RockyBasel said:


> Alright guys, we have the green light, so we are going to be disclosing… but before we do, we want to give you one last shot at guessing who. Here is the hint:
> 
> 1. WH profile - pronounced distal taper and higher heel
> 2. Fully convex
> 3. Blue 1
> 4. Wrought iron cladding
> 
> Take a guess and chew on the above - while we write up the full description for you sports fan / which we will be posting tomorrow at the latest if not today



Number 1 has me curious. For everything from Japan that I've seen the taper has been fat out of the handle and then mostly flat between 1" out and to where the grind breaks for the tip. Nothing has Kamon levels of taper (well the Zkramers do and are made in Seki, but I don't count those)


----------



## Ruso

Toyama-mama


----------



## labor of love

Wrought iron cladding should narrow the options down a bit.


----------



## ModRQC

labor of love said:


> Wrought iron cladding should narrow the options down a bit.


 I thought as much... but to WHO?


----------



## labor of love

ModRQC said:


> I thought as much... but to WHO?


Shihan


----------



## Hockey3081

Any chance the knives are [allegedly] stolen?


----------



## ModRQC

labor of love said:


> Shihan



That would make KKF massdrop a whole ****ing deal of a upheaval.


----------



## ModRQC

Hockey3081 said:


> Any chance the knives are [allegedly] stolen?


 NKW can attach a badly photoshoped wrinkled piece of paper stating "Atlantis, New Mexico, 13/32/100002322" if you feel like it.


----------



## McMan

RockyBasel said:


> Alright guys, we have the green light, so we are going to be disclosing… but before we do, we want to give you one last shot at guessing who. Here is the hint:
> 
> 1. WH profile - pronounced distal taper and higher heel
> 2. Fully convex
> 3. Blue 1
> 4. Wrought iron cladding
> 
> Take a guess and chew on the above - while we write up the full description for you sports fan / which we will be posting tomorrow at the latest if not today


Mazaki


----------



## blokey

ModRQC said:


> That would make KKF massdrop a whole ****ing deal of a upheaval.


I like Shi.Han but already have one of his custom incoming.


----------



## ModRQC

McMan said:


> Mazaki


 4K$ USD


----------



## Jville

It’s supposed to be Japanese, so I shouldn’t guess Marko. I’m going with Mazaki.


----------



## ModRQC

blokey said:


> I like Shi.Han but already have one of his custom incoming.


Oh hey, it's nothing like it until it is. I love Shi.Han but I can't see the work needed to have him do Aogami #1 which would of course also mean paying extra for exporting the steel to him.


----------



## ModRQC

I'd be far more interested if it would be Wakui...

Not that I'm not interested EITHER or SOME way...



Jville said:


> It’s supposed to be Japanese, so I shouldn’t guess Marko. I’m going with Mazaki.


----------



## refcast

Shirataka has done wrought blue 1 before in japan

Miyazaki kajiya has done wrought


----------



## RockyBasel

labor of love said:


> Wrought iron cladding should narrow the options down a bit.


Bingo!


----------



## RockyBasel

What makes this one unique is that right now, wrought is near impossible to get in Japan, as we all painfully found out. But NKW does not take no for an answer…

So what we put together is kinda cool - we needed lots of help - and it took a village, but we made it happen - posting shortly all the details..,


----------



## ModRQC

God… this is happening.


----------



## blokey

Can you also release a wrought iron keyboard? My F5 is burning.


----------



## ModRQC

blokey said:


> Can you also release a wrought iron keyboard? My F5 is burning.



Needs to be a mech. But I’m down for it too. Brown switches for me!


----------



## jedy617

I need cherry silvers, gotta be the fastest


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

LMGTFY - Let Me Google That For You


For all those people who find it more convenient to bother you with their question rather than to Google it for themselves.




lmgtfy.app


----------



## bahamaroot

I was hoping for Global.


----------



## ModRQC

bahamaroot said:


> I was hoping for Global.



Well yeah, it's all about what Massdro...ooh... OH!

I see.


----------



## esoo

RockyBasel said:


> What makes this one unique is that right now, wrought is near impossible to get in Japan, as we all painfully found out. But NKW does not take no for an answer…
> 
> So what we put together is kinda cool - we needed lots of help - and it took a village, but we made it happen - posting shortly all the details..,



Hmmm.. village.... takefu village?


----------



## Tea_Hills

Calling it now, Dao Vua


----------



## RevJoe

Tea_Hills said:


> Calling it now, Dao Vua


Isn't that Vietnam.


----------



## 4wa1l

Togashi


----------



## tostadas

So it's like a tetsujin metal flow + kaiju =tetsukaijinflow


----------



## Tea_Hills

If that lmgtfy is a real hint it's definitely Shi.han


----------



## M1k3

Tea_Hills said:


> If that lmgtfy is a real hint it's definitely Shi.han


He was trained in Japan @nakiriknaifuwaifu


----------



## blokey

The New Mexico prefecture is famed for their thousand years of sword making and rich history of Wabi Sabi meth labs.


----------



## Justinv

RockyBasel said:


> What makes this one unique is that right now, wrought is near impossible to get in Japan, as we all painfully found out. But NKW does not take no for an answer…



Plenty like wrought around here, but my personal opinion is that is a good thing that it’s unavailable. Move on from 19th century materials.


----------



## M1k3

Justinv said:


> Plenty like wrought around here, but my personal opinion is that is a good thing that it’s unavailable. Move on from 19th century materials.


This isn't the 'Unpopular opinions' threads. This is the 'New Mexico prefecture in the Southwest region of Japan' thread.


----------



## sansho

i KNEW it was shi.han. good to hear confirmation!


----------



## superworrier

Nigara x Myojin?


----------



## ethompson

I feel like it’s going to be some obscure smith only @refcast has heard of who has steel rivaling the best of the best of the big names. @nakiriknaifuwaifu heard of him that way and now we are getting a gussied up mass drop of refcasts stellar BST offerings


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

ethompson said:


> I feel like it’s going to be some obscure smith only @refcast has heard of who has steel rivaling the best of the best of the big names. @nakiriknaifuwaifu heard of him that way and now we are getting a gussied up mass drop of refcasts stellar BST offerings


@refcast has banned me from dropping anyone 

he'll be like "ok there's this great smith i know but i won't tell you who unless you sign here in blood saying you won't massdrop him because the smith has osteoarthritis and lives on top of a hill in the middle of bum**** nowhere and your order will inconvenience him greatly"


----------



## jedy617

Justinv said:


> Plenty like wrought around here, but my personal opinion is that is a good thing that it’s unavailable. Move on from 19th century materials.


Wait till you find out how old steel is....


----------



## Romain

Jiro ? His knives have a pronounced distal taper and a high heel height


----------



## Knivperson

Romain said:


> Jiro ? His knives have a pronounced distal taper and a high heel height


Same thoughts


----------



## refcast

@nakiriknaifuwaifu 
Eh you could try a massdrop of an otsuka but it'll take one year, very workhorse with great distal taper too


----------



## hendrix

I’m thinking the Nine


----------



## Dan-

So either Sakai, Sanjo or Takefu because you need someone who can produce them in less than a year from now. 

If Sakai, it’s Nigara. And likely very expensive. 
Sanjo, could be Wakui, Kaeru or random Hitohira
Takefu, could be lots

The taper points to Sanjo, though.


----------



## ahhactive

RockyBasel said:


> Bingo!


Think its nigara?


----------



## Luftmensch

blokey said:


> Can you also release a wrought iron keyboard? My F5 is burning.





ModRQC said:


> Needs to be a mech. But I’m down for it too. Brown switches for me!





jedy617 said:


> I need cherry silvers, gotta be the fastest



Da f---!

Buckling spring, you 





Spoiler


----------



## ModRQC

Luftmensch said:


> Da f---!
> 
> Buckling spring, you



4K$ USD


----------



## esoo

Luftmensch said:


> Da f---!
> 
> Buckling spring, you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Bucking spring FTW baby


----------



## Luftmensch

esoo said:


> Bucking spring FTW baby
> 
> View attachment 180301


----------



## Eloh

Mazaki


----------



## Ruso

I like my keyboards linear, I hope we will have an option for car suspension springs


----------



## Pie

Was going to try to hold off buying for the rest of the year but uhhhh… wrought iron cladding is all the convincing I need


----------



## ethompson

Plz 270 option plz


----------



## Homechef

Luftmensch said:


> View attachment 180307



The tops of those keys look to have a bit of a hollow grind. Should probably take them over to the stones and clean that up.


----------



## Pie

ethompson said:


> Plz 270 option plz


+1! Wide bevel plzzzzz I don’t want to have to do a full convex on bench stones


----------



## Naftoor

WH, ironclad, extra height, plus 270? Do I smell a 500g monster?


----------



## NotAddictedYet

Buckling Spring reporting in. Would love a wrought iron Mazaki version


----------



## Pie

You guys this knife won’t leave my head. I just remembered Miyazaki kajiya used to do wrought iron, but recently it’s all been stainless clad


----------



## nwshull

Shigefusa?


----------



## esoo

nwshull said:


> Shigefusa?



We'd be on Massdrop 20 at delivery time.


----------



## Jville

Come on now, out with it already. You said it was today. There was more time for guessing than anyone needs, quit tangling the .


----------



## Homechef

> HumbleHomeCook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1663
> 
> @nakiriknaifuwaifu drops a mass drop thread almost completely void of any information and half the forum runs around dry humping air.
> 
> Now that's power.
Click to expand...

Our hips are getting tired

(best pre-drop announcement quote was sitting on the KKF to a Million thread)


----------



## M1k3

Yeah @nakiriknaifuwaifu!! Quit tangling the  in front of us!


----------



## JASinIL2006

M1k3 said:


> Yeah @nakiriknaifuwaifu!! Quit tangling the  in front of us!



I don’t like the image conjures up at all.


----------



## Jville

M1k3 said:


> Yeah @nakiriknaifuwaifu!! Quit tangling the  in front of us!


, oops… Tang tong tang tanglers!! Dog tang tangit!!


----------



## RockyBasel

Ok - so more info - since the smith is a Japanese master, and the wrought was unavailable in Japan, we had to team up with someone in the US with connections in Japan and also access to world class wrought iron

So now, the wrought is being sourced from the UK from the top wrought provider - already shipped and received in Japan

This is becoming a truly global effort to build a unique one of a kind knife for KKF 

We have a smith from Japan, wrought from the UK and a WH profile you are u likely to find in Japan

Because Japanese smiths do not work with wrought, and many are unfamiliar with it, there was only 1 master smith who had the skills, but more importantly, the interest in taking on this challenge and creating something 

But this means each knife will be hand forge welded meticulously 

This will be an artistically made knife for KKF with British wrought and a WH profile with blue 1 as the core steel

Oh, one more thing, handles by jobone 

NKW will reveal the smith shortly, and also our US based partner in crime with access to UK wrought and Japanese smiths…

More to come


----------



## blokey

So CM and Kamikoto collab?


----------



## Corradobrit1

My money is firmly on Nigara and Gō Yoshizawa


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

If this wasn't clear enough: the knives are not from Shihan.
he's a fine smith but pls stop guessing shihan 
it's a japanese smith ffs 


RockyBasel said:


> Ok - so more info - since the smith is a Japanese master, and the wrought was unavailable in Japan, we had to team up with someone in the US with connections in Japan and also access to world class wrought iron
> 
> So now, the wrought is being sourced from the UK from the top wrought provider - already shipped and received in Japan
> 
> This is becoming a truly global effort to build a unique one of a kind knife for KKF
> 
> We have a smith from Japan, wrought from the UK and a WH profile you are u likely to find in Japan
> 
> Because Japanese smiths do not work with wrought, and many are unfamiliar with it, there was only 1 master smith who had the skills, but more importantly, the interest in taking on this challenge and creating something
> 
> But this means each knife will be hand forge welded meticulously
> 
> This will be an artistically made knife for KKF with British wrought and a WH profile with blue 1 as the core steel
> 
> Oh, one more thing, handles by jobone
> 
> NKW will reveal the smith shortly, and also our US based partner in crime with access to UK wrought and Japanese smiths…
> 
> More to come


----------



## labor of love

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> If this wasn't clear enough: the knives are not from Shihan.
> he's a fine smith but pls stop guessing shihan
> it's a japanese smith ffs


So what you’re saying is Shihan is supervising and brokering a deal for Will Catcheside to send wrought iron from the UK to Kisuke Manaka for in house forge welded workhorse gyuto in blue1 which he already works with?


----------



## M1k3

Mazakinaka! Final answer!


----------



## superworrier

I'm starting to think it may not be Shihan.


----------



## labor of love

toshihiro wakui?


----------



## refcast

Shimamura Kouzaburou?!


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

The question now is, has the smith been guessed?


----------



## RockyBasel

It’s CM - new shop in Sanjo - horse rasps were shipped 

We asked for a lemon grater on one side of the knife, near the tip for enhanced tip work 

Enjoy!


----------



## ethompson

Man, never thought ShiHan would collaborate with CM. Serious negotiation skills @nakiriknaifuwaifu


----------



## Tea_Hills

I have it on good authority that it is not Shi.Han... unless?


----------



## Naftoor

catcheside or Pendergast getting involved in illicit wrought smuggling now? And I’m lost on the smith, every knife I’ve seen come out of japan in my short journey has been classified as soft iron or pure iron clad, never wrought. 

Edit to avoid cluttering things up: yasha yukawa? Definitely does thicker knives, and works with tamahagane which I presume would give some degree of comfort with wrought cladding


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

RockyBasel said:


> It’s CM - new shop in Sanjo - horse rasps were shipped
> 
> We asked for a lemon grater on one side of the knife, near the tip for enhanced tip work
> 
> Enjoy!



Sweet. Sanjo!


----------



## esoo

Clad knives from Ashi Hamono?


----------



## Justinv

I’m glad to hear you are working on some nice jobone handles. Nice handles are important in custom work!


----------



## jedy617

Hyped about handles from Joe...gimme some rosewood/amboyna/ironwood/cocobolo sexiness please


----------



## Markcg

Both Yoshikazu Tanaka and Tsukasa regularly forge with rentetsu, but considering Tsukasa’s lead time, I’ll guess Tanaka.


----------



## bahamaroot

RockyBasel said:


> ...This is becoming a truly global effort....


But I don't want a Global....


----------



## M1k3

Tea_Hills said:


> I have it on good authority that it is not Shi.Han... unless?


It is Shi.han making the knives in Japan?


----------



## Greasylake

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> If this wasn't clear enough: the knives are from Shihan



Shi.han confirmed everyone, the carrot can be put away now


----------



## pleue

Sounds like mizuno to me


----------



## ethompson

Tetsujin hamono has worked with imported wrought before, maybe ShiHan is making the knives under their name.


----------



## Christobol

I think everyone saying shihan is getting silently blackballed


----------



## Rangen

If you let carrots sit out on the counter, they become soft enough to bend. At that point they can be tangled, with some care.


----------



## ethompson

Christobol said:


> I think everyone saying shihan is getting silently blackballed


He’s bringing this on himself. If he’d just write out who it was rather than tangling his carrot all day we’d stop and get back on track.


----------



## Rangen

Ryky is not far from Japan, and I could imagine that he has always wanted to try his hand at knifemaking.


----------



## timebard




----------



## nwshull




----------



## blokey

Rangen said:


> Ryky is not far from Japan, and I could imagine that he has always wanted to try his hand at knifemaking.


So he's from Arizona province, next to the New Mexico prefecture?


----------



## M1k3

Am I the only one that thinks it's KilgoreTrout? Sparten007? Sparten008?


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

Pax, folks, pax.
We know you're hungry.
Just takes time to do thing right (especially across multiple timezones...)
in any case...


I wish to releaasseeeeeeeeeeeeeeee 










Experimental replication shows knives manufactured from frozen human feces do not work


The ethnographic account of an Inuit man manufacturing a knife from his own frozen feces to butcher and disarticulate a dog has permeated both the aca…




www.sciencedirect.com


----------



## superworrier

If you can't handle the wait for the reveal, will you be able to handle the wait for the actual knives?

assuming you get picked


----------



## M1k3

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> Pax, folks, pax.
> We know you're hungry.
> Just takes time to do thing right (especially across multiple timezones...)
> in any case...
> 
> 
> I wish to releaasseeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Experimental replication shows knives manufactured from frozen human feces do not work
> 
> 
> The ethnographic account of an Inuit man manufacturing a knife from his own frozen feces to butcher and disarticulate a dog has permeated both the aca…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.sciencedirect.com


The old "bait and tangle"!


----------



## Ruso

This does not sound very affordable with to many moving parts :'(


----------



## Tea_Hills

Oh man are we guessing price now? Im betting $759.23 USD


----------



## blokey

I will do $759.24 then.


----------



## jedy617

This will be my first massdrop so I automatically get in right?


----------



## labor of love

How much can I flip this knife for?


----------



## Tea_Hills

labor of love said:


> How much can I flip this knife for?


Really depends on your skills. I think the average person would pay more to see a benihanna chef do it than a rando.


----------



## esoo

labor of love said:


> How much can I flip this knife for?


Depends on your ethics. Change the handle and etch has to be worth double, right?


----------



## Hockey3081

labor of love said:


> How much can I flip this knife for?



Depends on how much courage you summon up to even let the knife go @Sparten007


----------



## hendrix

Depends on your ethics. Change the handle and etch has to be worth double, right?


----------



## esoo

hendrix said:


> View attachment 180394
> 
> Depends on your ethics. Change the handle and etch has to be worth double, right?



Maybe double for the handle, and then double again for the etch? Gotta be worth more than BNIB.


----------



## M1k3

esoo said:


> Maybe double for the handle, and then double again for the etch? Gotta be worth more than BNIB.


Don't forget taxes, PP fee and forum membership cost.


----------



## Knivperson

RockyBasel said:


> It’s CM - new shop in Sanjo - horse rasps were shipped
> 
> We asked for a lemon grater on one side of the knife, near the tip for enhanced tip work
> 
> Enjoy!


Some women enjoy the raspy tips.


----------



## blokey

M1k3 said:


> Don't forget taxes, PP fee and forum membership cost.


I hate the small PP fee every time I do big PP transfer.


----------



## HansCaravan

Has anyone mentioned Saji San yet?  Those would be totally worth getting in on!!


----------



## cooktocut

Hockey3081 said:


> Depends on how much courage you summon up to even let the knife go @Sparten007


This is bloody rough for having the courage of letting go.

- Sparten

- cooktocut


----------



## tylerleach

cooktocut said:


> This is bloody rough for having the courage of letting go.
> 
> - Sparten
> 
> - cooktocut


I actually get this one!


----------



## Dhoff

Munetoshi


----------



## superworrier

Please


----------



## jedy617

guess we wait till tomorrow


----------



## superworrier

If Sparten could let go of a used knife for 2x the price, I can wait another day


----------



## Corradobrit1

esoo said:


> Maybe double for the handle, and then double again for the etch? Gotta be worth more than BNIB.


Those college fees don't pay for themsleves


----------



## gaijin

jedy617 said:


> guess we wait till tomorrow



Where I live it's already tomorrow!


----------



## Luftmensch

Homechef said:


> The tops of those keys look to have a bit of a hollow grind. Should probably take them over to the stones and clean that up.





For those deep into Model-M lore, you can see my bolt mod in the picture. Not quite the same as taking it to the stones but maintenance nonetheless . Maybe I got a 'bad' sample... maybe Ace Ventura delivered it... but I had a high failure of plastic rivets within 3-5 years. I was getting inconsistent keystrokes.


But back to the main thread.... "I will buy this".... "I'm in".... "Shi.han!".... "CM joke"... "TF joke" and such . On a serious note... we're super lucky to have @nakiriknaifuwaifu and @RockyBasel put in the effort to arrange these . Thank you for the time you put into these and dedication to enriching the community . Looking forward to the announcement.


----------



## Ruso

Is there a link to that infamous courageous sale?


----------



## SirCutAlot

Why shipping Wrought Iron to Japan, and not a proper core steel  .
I like J steels but this is strange, there is so cheap steel like 1.2519 with nice banding patterns for monosteel 

SirCutALot


----------



## esoo

Ruso said:


> Is there a link to that infamous courageous sale?


Check the BST for the unicorns for sale.


----------



## Jville

You lied.


----------



## Corradobrit1

SirCutAlot said:


> Why shipping Wrought Iron to Japan, and not a proper core steel  .
> I like J steels but this is strange, there is so cheap steel like 1.2519 with nice banding patterns for monosteel
> 
> SirCutALot


Booooh Liaaaarrrrr


----------



## BillHanna




----------



## esoo

SirCutAlot said:


> Why shipping Wrought Iron to Japan, and not a proper core steel  .
> I like J steels but this is strange, there is so cheap steel like 1.2519 with nice banding patterns for monosteel
> 
> SirCutALot



That would just end up being Massdrop 3 all over again....


----------



## captaincaed

BillHanna said:


>



Are you comparing yourself to Matthew McConna-hey?


----------



## NotAddictedYet

Can the wrought iron cladding be made from Tamahagane? Now that, would be a unique blade. 

Ginsan core please


----------



## RockyBasel

NotAddictedYet said:


> Can the wrought iron cladding be made from Tamahagane? Now that, would be a unique blade.
> 
> Ginsan core please


Trust me, we tried as a first option - not enough, only produced twice a year, we missed the window, and the stuff we could get were the low quality scraps - so that was a No (Hamono) pun intended


----------



## M1k3

captaincaed said:


> Are you comparing yourself to Matthew McConna-hey?


----------



## Hockey3081

Ruso said:


> Is there a link to that infamous courageous sale?








WTS - Benjamin @kamon_Knives Gyuto 250X57


This is bloody rough for having the courage of letting go of a Kamon’s blade, but on the bright side 3 customs are lined up so it helps numbing the pain. He is on my top 3 list of makers and I have tried over 60+ makers. (Only personal preference from the first impression and how they feel...




www.kitchenknifeforums.com





All the good stuff got removed but the sleazy salesman opening is still intact.


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

*The Three Mass(drop)kateers @RockyBasel, Evan of Strata Portland (@Smashmasta), and I (NKW) are very pleased to officially announce Massdrop IV:*

*Tanaka Yoshikazu *​
Rocky and I have been working with Evan at Strata to design a unique knife for KKF.
We wanted to work with a Japanese smith this time because the last 3 drops featured western smiths - Dalman the Viking, Kamon the Austrian, and King Jannis.

Evan came up with the idea of a wrought iron cladding – which we could not find in Japan, so Evan was able to source billet from the UK with Topp & Company. Topp & Co smelt and roll some of the best (and perhaps the only "new") wrought iron in existence, used to restore many historic landmarks such as Castle Howard and Westminster Abbey.

In terms of who had the skills to forge this – who else could handle such a large and complex order but the one and only Y. Tanaka-san.

Evan teamed up with Daisuke-san from Kawamura Hamono (son of the CEO) and Evan and Daisuke-san had many meetings with Tanaka-san to discuss the concept of making a world class Japanese steel knife for KKF using Western wrought cladding. Kawamura Hamono, as you may know, is Sakai Kikumori.

Tanaka-san was intrigued, challenged, and excited by this project – but he formally agreed only after he personally tested the wrought iron billet from Topp & Co. to ensure high quality materials.

The knife – think wrought iron clad, sakai WH profile. Core steel – Tanaka-san’s signature Blue 1 Japanese steel

We also asked Evan to get Daisuke-san to create the smith exchanges we all love. In this case, while he isn't fluent in English, we have agreement to get videos of Tanaka-san making the knife and perhaps Daisuke-san talking to him and interpreting. So while it may not be the same as we have had with western smiths – you will get to see your knives being made by Tanaka-san!

On to the specifications...

* Knife Details 

Style: Gyuto

Smith: Tanaka Yoshikazu

Sizes (2) and No. of Pieces:
10 knives with 225mm true edge length
15 knives with 250mm true edge length

We have requested tall heel height, approximately 55-57mm.

Prices: TBD (Approximately 800USD)
Due to of the complexities and risk of loss inherent to working with wrought iron, all knives will be hand-laminated by the master smith himself.


Construction:
Sanmai - Wrought Iron x Aogami #1
Convex workhorse grind with Sakai distal taper
Full polish
Extra Height

Sharpener: *given the high profile nature of this project – could be one of 2-3 top sharpeners in Sakai. Being considered Myojin, Takada no Hamono, etc. This is always murky in Sakai - as you already all know. We will let Evan also share more on the forum about our journey to make this happen. He will be chiming in as well. Hopefully Daisuke can also say a few words to us.

//

These knives will be sold through Strata – we will get a discount due to massdrop – but purchasing and shipping will be through the shop. For any of you who have shopped from Evan at Strata – they run a great operation. It’s a pleasure to work with them on this.

*This is the first time such a project has been undertaken, and we are very thankful to Tanaka-san, Evan, Daisuke-san, and everyone involved in this project.*

This will be a one-of-a-kind knife for KKF, never to be repeated again. All of you who are pining and willing to pay $2K for a Kaiju - well, here is your chance at getting something even more unique!


- NKW, @RockyBasel, and @Smashmasta

*Edit: due to the extremely high level of interest, we will aim to open this drop within the next 10 days. Please stay posted for further details! *


----------



## Mikeadunne

take my $


----------



## blokey

I’m in


----------



## heldentenor

Wow. This won't be undersubscribed.


----------



## jedy617

In


----------



## tylerleach

I’m in! How do I put my name on that list?


----------



## OyakoDont

Take my wallet!


----------



## M1k3

Looking forward to the W.I.P. posts.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Very cool.


----------



## dmonterisi

freaking nice.


----------



## jedy617

@nakiriknaifuwaifu I'd be happy to get either length...when time comes to sign up will we be able to enter lotto or both/either sizes or just enter for one?


----------



## Whit3Nitro

Where do I sign/take my money


----------



## esoo

This will undoubtedly be a cool knife. I'm out as I'm not a fan of the current crop of extra tall knives.

Will be cool to see the updates from the smith though.


----------



## Reptyle

I am excited. This was definitely worth the tease.
I've been wanting a Tanaka and waiting for the right kkf knife.
I think this is it!

I'm so in!
(I hope)


----------



## JanSubrt

Yes!!!!!


----------



## sackhoi

sheeeeeeeeeeeeesh


----------



## IsoJ

Great work guys


----------



## superworrier

Crazy


----------



## Bcos17

This is very cool. Very excited to see what Tanaka comes up with.


----------



## Hamesjo

Unbelievably awesome


----------



## nwshull

Dibs


----------



## Sdo

Reptyle said:


> I am excited. This was definitely worth the tease.
> I've been wanting a Tanaka and waiting for the right kkf knife.
> I think this is it!
> 
> I'm so in!
> (I hope)


The right KKF knife was the last massdrop.  Good luck!


----------



## esoo

esoo said:


> Considering the rate that Y Tanaka appears to pump out blades (lots) and the rate that Kajiu come out (never), I think it would be faster to make the KKF Kaiju - Y Tanaka + Myojin + Forty for final finish.





nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> Are you guys just naming random things at this point ?





esoo said:


> Nakagawa Blue honyaki + Myojin sharpening + Forty Ounce polish + JoBone handle = KKF Kaiju.



Turns out I wasn't on crack if Myojin is the sharpener or the JoBone handle. I should get a spot and discount for this....


----------



## Pie

SO in. I was sad that I couldn’t buy a tanaka this year but oh my god take my money already. 

Hnnnnnggggggg 🫠


----------



## RockyBasel

esoo said:


> Turns out I wasn't on crack if Myojin is the sharpener or the JoBone handle. I should get a spot and discount for this....



You did nail this one!


----------



## daniel_il

Count me in


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

jedy617 said:


> @nakiriknaifuwaifu I'd be happy to get either length...when time comes to sign up will we be able to enter lotto or both/either sizes or just enter for one?


Great question.
I'll explain further when I open things up for signups.

@esoo and everyone who guessed Tanaka or Jobone - you all get a $150 fine for guessing so well


----------



## superworrier

Was 10 225 15 250 picked because of the preferences of previous droppers?


----------



## Reptyle

Sdo said:


> The right KKF knife was the last massdrop.  Good luck!


If I didn't already have my heart set on a custom from Kamon, I would have probably agreed. 

This Tanaka though sounds spot on.


----------



## Bear

Count me in.


----------



## gaijin

Yowsa!


----------



## EShin

Craaaaaazy! You overdid yourselves, once again, just incredible! Basically the knife I’ve been looking for but couldn’t find. Mind reading? Where can I send my liver?


----------



## Bodine

Nicely done gents.


----------



## jurdon

Woah, I'm in.


----------



## Naftoor

No familiarity with the smith, but I’m definitely looking forward to the drop =D Anything tall, heavy and iron clad can’t go wrong!


----------



## esoo

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> @esoo and everyone who guessed Tanaka or Jobone - you all get a $150 fine for guessing so well



If it gets me a guaranteed spot, might be worth it....


----------



## BillHanna

One of those 225s can be a cleaver, right?


----------



## ethompson

esoo said:


> I'm out as I'm not a fan of the current crop of extra tall knives.


A few moments later...


esoo said:


> If it gets me a guaranteed spot, might be worth it....


Now we all witness the true power of the massdrop


----------



## superworrier

Re: discount because of massdrop. Does this mean some of these will be sold outside massdrop or just that the price is lower than it would be otherwise?


----------



## esoo

ethompson said:


> A few moments later...
> 
> Now we all witness the true power of the massdrop



Or someone who has seen the raise in value of a Kaiju. BNIB + time = profit.


----------



## hendrix

Nice going guys - thanks again for putting all this together!


----------



## e30Birdy

Dang this one sounds sweeeeettt


----------



## esoo

esoo said:


> Or someone who has seen the raise in value of a Kaiju. BNIB + time = profit.



And to @ethompson - that is a joke if you look at all my sales threads. It would be nice if I'd profit off knives, but I really don't want to know how in the hole I am from all my sales.


----------



## BeinM

This is a dream
Can not wait to hear more on these


----------



## tostadas

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> Thanks for the over 6 pages (!!!) of interest everyone
> @RockyBasel and I are working hard behind the scenes to set everything up for the big reveal....
> 
> In the meantime, I don't think the knife has been guessed yet
> (we did say it would be custom)





tostadas said:


> My guess would be some sort of special custom request from a well-known smith like Y.Tanaka and with separate specs for geometry/sharpening. Similar to other pieces commissioned through Sakai Kikumori



Do I get a special handle for an almost correct guess?


----------



## esoo

tostadas said:


> Do I get a special handle for an almost correct guess?



Just like @ian did from the first one....


----------



## SirCutAlot

Nice, very nice. like it as said, i am in  , 

Love the work of Mr. Y. Tanaka. he is the smith.

SirCutALot


----------



## Romain

Kind of a dream knife ! Like many others, iam in but the question is : will there be enough for everyone ?


----------



## blokey

Romain said:


> Kind of a dream knife ! Like many others, iam in but the question is : will there be enough for everyone ?


There won’t be, all the people who are in will be sent to a secret facility in Arizona desert and fight to the last one.


----------



## tostadas

blokey said:


> There won’t be, all the people who are in will be sent to a secret facility in Arizona desert and fight to the last one.


Or New Mexico, Japan


----------



## ethompson

esoo said:


> And to @ethompson - that is a joke if you look at all my sales threads. It would be nice if I'd profit off knives, but I really don't want to know how in the hole I am from all my sales.


Yeah I meant nothing by the reaction. Can tell from your activity around here for years you’re a good bloke


----------



## Reptyle

Well if that's how we have to decide....... do we meet at dawn?


----------



## Corradobrit1

I will buy this x2


----------



## captaincaed

Will it come in "denty"? If not, I'm out.


----------



## Corradobrit1

Where is Y. Tanaka on the Wabi Sabi scale? What is the typical HT for his B#1?


----------



## Justinv

What is the anticipated weight? It sounds heavy…


----------



## daddy yo yo

Wait, will these be outsourced to Shihan?


----------



## Heckel7302

Yes please!


----------



## Jville

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> Great question.
> I'll explain further when I open things up for signups.
> 
> @esoo and everyone who guessed Tanaka or Jobone - you all get a $150 fine for guessing so well


That’s why I don’t guess good… you had me at kaiju. Well I guess for having to suffer through 14 pages of buildup, sounds like you all are bringing the


----------



## Heckel7302

daddy yo yo said:


> Wait, will these be outsourced to Shihan?


Maybe if Myojin and Takada are too busy Tanaka will ship the blanks to Shi.Han for sharpening…


----------



## esoo

ethompson said:


> Yeah I meant nothing by the reaction. Can tell from your activity around here for years you’re a good bloke



Np. I just wanted to make my stance clear as the internet is not always such.


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

tostadas said:


> Do I get a special handle for an almost correct guess?


as you were the closest one, we will double the "your guess was too fine" fine to $400


----------



## M1k3

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> *The Three Mass(drop)kateers @RockyBasel, Evan of Strata Portland (@Smashmasta), and I (NKW) are very pleased to officially announce Massdrop IV:*
> 
> *Tanaka Yoshikazu *​
> Rocky and I have been working with Evan at Strata to design a unique knife for KKF.
> We wanted to work with a Japanese smith this time because the last 3 drops featured western smiths - Dalman the Viking, Kamon the Austrian, and King Jannis.
> 
> Evan came up with the idea of a wrought iron cladding – which we could not find in Japan, so Evan was able to source billet from the UK with Topp & Company. Topp & Co smelt and roll some of the best (and perhaps the only "new") wrought iron in existence, used to restore many historic landmarks such as Castle Howard and Westminster Abbey.
> 
> In terms of who had the skills to forge this – who else could handle such a large and complex order but the one and only Y. Tanaka-san.
> 
> Evan teamed up with Daisuke-san from Kawamura Hamono (son of the CEO) and Evan and Daisuke-san had many meetings with Tanaka-san to discuss the concept of making a world class Japanese steel knife for KKF using Western wrought cladding. Kawamura Hamono, as you may know, is Sakai Kikumori.
> 
> Tanaka-san was intrigued, challenged, and excited by this project – but he formally agreed only after he personally tested the wrought iron billet from Topp & Co. to ensure high quality materials.
> 
> The knife – think wrought iron clad Kaiju – WH profile. Core steel – Tanaka-san’s signature Blue 1 Japanese steel
> 
> We also asked Evan to get Daisuke-san to create the smith exchanges we all love. In this case, while he isn't fluent in English, we have agreement to get videos of Tanaka-san making the knife and perhaps Daisuke-san talking to him and interpreting. So while it may not be the same as we have had with western smiths – you will get to see your knives being made by Tanaka-san!
> 
> On to the specifications...
> 
> * Knife Details
> 
> Style: Gyuto
> 
> Smith: Tanaka Yoshikazu
> 
> Sizes (2) and No. of Pieces:
> 10 knives with 225mm true edge length
> 15 knives with 250mm true edge length
> 
> We have requested tall heel height, approximately 55-57mm.
> 
> Prices: TBD (Approximately 800USD)
> Due to of the complexities and risk of loss inherent to working with wrought iron, all knives will be hand-laminated by the master smith himself.
> 
> 
> Construction:
> Sanmai - Wrought Iron x Aogami #1
> Convex workhorse grind with Sakai distal taper
> Full polish
> Extra Height
> 
> Sharpener: *given the high profile nature of this project – could be one of 2-3 top sharpeners in Sakai. Being considered Myojin, Takada no Hamono, etc. This is always murky in Sakai - as you already all know. We will let Evan also share more on the forum about our journey to make this happen. He will be chiming in as well. Hopefully Daisuke can also say a few words to us.
> 
> //
> 
> These knives will be sold through Strata – we will get a discount due to massdrop – but purchasing and shipping will be through the shop. For any of you who have shopped from Evan at Strata – they run a great operation. It’s a pleasure to work with them on this.
> 
> *This is the first time such a project has been undertaken, and we are very thankful to Tanaka-san, Evan, Daisuke-san, and everyone involved in this project.*
> 
> This will be a one-of-a-kind knife for KKF, never to be repeated again. All of you who are pining and willing to pay $2K for a Kaiju - well, here is your chance at getting something even more unique!
> 
> 
> - NKW, @RockyBasel, and @Smashmasta
> 
> *Edit: due to the extremely high level of interest, we will aim to open this drop within the next 10 days. Please stay posted for further details! *


@coffeelover191919


----------



## mmiinngg




----------



## Christobol

As someone who sells and plans metal manufacturing jobs I have a good idea of the amount of work that goes into putting this together, and it's pretty tremendous. On top of that the money you've outlaid already! Too bad it's only 30, the interest is so high that everyone has their fingers crossed, including myself.


----------



## RockyBasel

tostadas said:


> Do I get a special handle for an almost correct guess?


You absolutely nailed it - and I personally hand picked a gold star to mail to you. It has a KU finish on one side


----------



## RockyBasel

daddy yo yo said:


> Wait, will these be outsourced to Shihan?



I was waiting for this


----------



## nwshull

When we say true length, we should assume edge length, not length from handle correct. I gravitate to the normal undersized 240 YT models so 225 would be closer?


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

nwshull said:


> When we say true length, we should assume edge length, not length from handle correct. I gravitate to the normal undersized 240 YT models so 225 would be closer?


yes, if you like a 225mm cutting edge, you should pick the 225mm option here. 

Folks who like 250mm-range cutting edges should select that option.


----------



## Ikonaka

Those specs are so tasty. Here's hopin'!


----------



## tostadas

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> as you were the closest one, we will double the "your guess was too fine" fine to $400


Please give me paypal address and social security number, and I'll send it right over


----------



## esoo

tostadas said:


> Please give me paypal address and social security number, and I'll send it right over



I think you need a picture of his driver's license as well.


----------



## bsfsu

How do we know if we made it into the massdrop? I'm ready to hit go on the western union transfer. (The guy selling Damascus knives from Pakistan is where we send the money right?)


----------



## M1k3

esoo said:


> I think you need a picture of his driver's license as well.


Mother's maiden name for good measure.

By the way, what was your first car and favorite pet?


----------



## M1k3

bsfsu said:


> How do we know if we made it into the massdrop? I'm ready to hit go on the western union transfer. (The guy selling Damascus knives from Pakistan is where we send the money right?)


If your wallet gets lighter after being contacted by @nakiriknaifuwaifu or @RockyBasel


----------



## Ruso

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> yes, if you like a 225mm cutting edge, you should pick the 225mm option here.
> 
> Folks who like 250mm-range cutting edges should select that option.


Wow! Mind boggling


----------



## superworrier

Kind of rare large size here


----------



## tostadas

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> yes, if you like a 225mm cutting edge, you should pick the 225mm option here.
> 
> Folks who like 250mm-range cutting edges should select that option.


For folks that like a 240...


----------



## NBrewster

Bonkers. Really awesome work putting this together.


----------



## RevJoe

NBrewster said:


> Bonkers. Really awesome work putting this together.


I assume the selection post will be a new thread


----------



## RockyBasel

NBrewster said:


> Bonkers. Really awesome work putting this together.



Thanks - Evan will also be posting with some inside scoops!


----------



## RevJoe

Gonna have the tightenup my lunch expenditures so can get a knife and a gpu.


----------



## lemeneid

My kidneys are ready!


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

RevJoe said:


> I assume the selection post will be a new thread


nope, details will be posted on this very thread, possibly next week pending how much work I get slapped with on Monday


----------



## M1k3

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> nope, details will be posted on this very thread, possibly next week pending how much work I get slapped with on Monday


Tangled deep within this thread! Kudos to you my good Sir!


----------



## captaincaed

daddy yo yo said:


> Wait, will these be outsourced to Shihan?


And then to a Kamon for the denty


----------



## esoo

captaincaed said:


> And then to a Kamon for the denty


And then to TF for some wabi-sabi


----------



## Jason183

Woooooow! When I saw Blue 1 the first blacksmith Came to my mind was Y. Tanaka. But I really don’t expect it to be him cause he’s already busy making Fujiyama and other knive brands for various vendors. what a surprise!!!


----------



## rob

Great job lads.
This is an amazing project.
I'M IN!


----------



## Repjapsteel

You know with global warming, food shortages, the war in Ukraine, and other crazy **** going on.... having a chance to get this knife makes it all worth it.


----------



## Hoppy

Definitely keen. How do I add my interest? Is it first in first served once released on their website?


----------



## jedy617

there will be a lotto I assume if it's like the last massdrop


----------



## blokey

No, it’s decided by a battle royal.


----------



## Delat

Hoppy said:


> Definitely keen. How do I add my interest? Is it first in first served once released on their website?



For the next 10 days this thread will see a lot of d*ck jokes, CM jokes, TF jokes, people pointlessly saying “I’m in”, and people asking how to get in.

After 10 days NKW will do a big multi-colored post announcing that it’s time to sign up and instructions for doing so. Most likely you’ll send a DM to one of the massketeers and then they’ll post a list after the window closes. After that they do a random number generator and pick however many lucky winners.

Presumably they’ll pass the list of winners on to Evan, and he’ll take orders at some point.

And oh yeah, some guy named coffee-something will do several posts asking if he can be added to list at the last minute because what’s one more and hey it doesn’t hurt to ask if you can cut in line ahead of a hundred other people. And somebody will ask Jobone to make another “special” handle for Ian b/c the one he got from Dalman isn’t big enough. No, you can’t get a special handle too because nobody’s as special as Ian.


----------



## Naftoor

As someone who missed the previous 3 drops, I appreciate the synopsis of what I can expect this season of carrot tangling*.

I guess at this point it turns into a few episodes of DBZ, but with people saying “I’m in” instead of charging kamehamehas


----------



## Luftmensch

Great specifications and collaboration! Wow!



nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> Evan came up with the idea of a wrought iron cladding – which we could not find in Japan, so Evan was able to source billet from the UK with Topp & Company. Topp & Co smelt and roll some of the best (and perhaps the only "new") wrought iron in existence, used to restore many historic landmarks such as Castle Howard and Westminster Abbey.


 Any chance we will get to see samples? 

Wrought iron is one of those things that teeters on the edge of beautiful and ugly. It can look stunning... or it can look.... 

It would be neat to know if it is likely to have tight bands... loose bands... swirls... splotches. It is one of those "I know it when I see it" aesthetics.


Bloody cool though!! British wrought iron (rentetsu / 錬鉄) was used in Japan from the mid 1800's onwards. It was used for heavy industries and infrastructure like the railroads. A nice, accidental historical loop there!


----------



## zizirex

Nice, Im in


----------



## Froztitanz

By "Full Polish", does it mean that the knife will be finished on natural stones/fingerstones and the bevel will not have any highs/lows?


----------



## lemeneid

Naftoor said:


> As someone who missed the previous 3 drops, I appreciate the synopsis of what I can expect this season of carrot dangling.
> 
> I guess at this point it turns into a few episodes of DBZ, but with people saying “I’m in” instead of charging kamehamehas


I actually enjoy watching 10 consecutive episodes of kamehamehas and SSJ powerups


----------



## captaincaed

Delat said:


> For the next 10 days this thread will see a lot of d*ck jokes, CM jokes, TF jokes, people pointlessly saying “I’m in”, and people asking how to get in.
> 
> After 10 days NKW will do a big multi-colored post announcing that it’s time to sign up and instructions for doing so. Most likely you’ll send a DM to one of the massketeers and then they’ll post a list after the window closes. After that they do a random number generator and pick however many lucky winners.
> 
> Presumably they’ll pass the list of winners on to Evan, and he’ll take orders at some point.
> 
> And oh yeah, some guy named coffee-something will do several posts asking if he can be added to list at the last minute because what’s one more and hey it doesn’t hurt to ask if you can cut in line ahead of a hundred other people. And somebody will ask Jobone to make another “special” handle for Ian b/c the one he got from Dalman isn’t big enough. No, you can’t get a special handle too because nobody’s as special as Ian.


Killjoy


----------



## NotAddictedYet

Naftoor said:


> As someone who missed the previous 3 drops, I appreciate the synopsis of what I can expect this season of carrot dangling.


just fyi it's tangling not dangling.


----------



## Naftoor

NotAddictedYet said:


> just fyi it's tangling not dangling.


See? This is why I need people summarizing the going’s on of the thread


----------



## spaceconvoy

*hacker voice*
I'm in


----------



## valdim

I wont say if I am in, but you will notice....


----------



## Delat

captaincaed said:


> Killjoy



Sorry! How about if I ask JoBone to make you a special handle?


----------



## friz

@nakiriknaifuwaifu @RockyBasel Thanks guys for all of this, and Evan as well.
When it comes down to sharpener, I hope you guys end up with an agreement with either Myojin or Takada.
No matter how recognized is Tanaka for its forging, if its work is not matched by the sharpeners' skills it will be less meaningful.
I reckon both Takada and Myojin are great for this project. With Myojin being my personal favourite of the 2.
Thanks again guys, this is awesome.


----------



## DHunter86

Can't wait. Thanks for organising this guys!


----------



## RockyBasel

friz said:


> @nakiriknaifuwaifu @RockyBasel Thanks guys for all of this, and Evan as well.
> When it comes down to sharpener, I hope you guys end up with an agreement with either Myojin or Takada.
> No matter how recognized is Tanaka for its forging, if its work is not matched by the sharpeners' skills it will be less meaningful.
> I reckon both Takada and Myojin are great for this project. With Myojin being my personal favourite of the 2.
> Thanks again guys, this is awesome.



You are absolutely right and we are on it


----------



## ahhactive

I wanttttt


----------



## sumis

i guess i am in then. 

.


----------



## Knivperson

Ohhh I love Evan. Great job, @RockyBasel and @nakiriknaifuwaifu


----------



## Corradobrit1

Luftmensch said:


> Great specifications and collaboration! Wow!
> 
> 
> Any chance we will get to see samples?
> 
> Wrought iron is one of those things that teeters on the edge of beautiful and ugly. It can look stunning... or it can look....
> 
> It would be neat to know if it is likely to have tight bands... loose bands... swirls... splotches. It is one of those "I know it when I see it" aesthetics.
> 
> 
> Bloody cool though!! British wrought iron (rentetsu / 錬鉄) was used in Japan from the mid 1800's onwards. It was used for heavy industries and infrastructure like the railroads. A nice, accidental historical loop there!


Agreed. If its anything like Joe's or Yannick's it will be a thing of beauty.


----------



## esoo

spaceconvoy said:


> *hacker voice*
> I'm in



Did you crack their password?


----------



## M1k3

friz said:


> @nakiriknaifuwaifu @RockyBasel Thanks guys for all of this, and Evan as well.
> When it comes down to sharpener, I hope you guys end up with an agreement with either Myojin or Takada.
> No matter how recognized is Tanaka for its forging, if its work is not matched by the sharpeners' skills it will be less meaningful.
> I reckon both Takada and Myojin are great for this project. With Myojin being my personal favourite of the 2.
> Thanks again guys, this is awesome.


Maybe @nakiriknaifuwaifu can finally approve Myojin's KKF application?


----------



## Hockey3081

NotAddictedYet said:


> just fyi it's tangling not dangling.



Say what?


----------



## Sanman808

Thousands of broken hearts incoming


----------



## spaceconvoy

esoo said:


> Did you crack their password?


Yes. I'm inside the KKF mainframe right now, editing their database

massdrop4_blacksmith:tanaka.yoshikazu
massdrop4_blacksmith:shehan.prull


----------



## pleue

I vote all who utter “I’m in” post instructions on how and when to enter are automatically excluded, or put into the NIH of the fight to the death tournament.


----------



## RockyBasel

You will all see this objet d’art come to life via skills of Y Tanaka San. According to Evan, Tanaka San is motivated by this project as he is always looking to test his skills and be challenged

Really cool project with Y Tanaka - Japanese blue 1, British wrought, US handles, all integrated into as @Corradobrit1 said eloquently - “a thing of beauty”


----------



## daddy yo yo

RockyBasel said:


> You will all see this objet d’art come to life via skills of Y Tanaka San. According to Evan, Tanaka San is motivated by this project as he is always looking to test his skills and be challenged
> 
> Really cool project with Y Tanaka - Japanese blue 1, British wrought, US handles, all integrated into as @Corradobrit1 said eloquently - “a thing of beauty”


Yeah, and don’t forget the great CO2 footprint! 

Don’t get me wrong, I can’t wait to see the knives! Seriously a very nice project!


----------



## KDSDeluxe

daddy yo yo said:


> Yeah, and don’t forget the great CO2 footprint!
> 
> Don’t get me wrong, I can’t wait to see the knives! Seriously a very nice project!


I don't even want to see the co 2 print of your whole collection, for that you need a helicopter to see all of them


----------



## daddy yo yo

KDSDeluxe said:


> I don't even want to see the co 2 print of your whole collection, for that you need a helicopter to see all of them


Touché!!!  But I like the idea of getting a helicopter…


----------



## cooktocut

KDSDeluxe said:


> I don't even want to see the co 2 print of your whole collection, for that you need a helicopter to see all of them


I’m pretty sure at this point he must live in an apartment right above Kamon’s shop, so it can’t be that bad


----------



## KDSDeluxe

cooktocut said:


> I’m pretty sure at this point he must live in an apartment right above Kamon’s shop, so it can’t be that bad


I rather think that kamon's warehouse is in one room of his basement


----------



## daddy yo yo

cooktocut said:


> I’m pretty sure at this point he must live in an apartment right above Kamon’s shop, so it can’t be that bad


I live IN the shop of @KAMON Knives !!  Why? Because I can.


----------



## fritze

Wow, very cool project!


----------



## Repjapsteel

Hey @RockyBasel and @nakiriknaifuwaifu do you know what kind of handle Jobone will be making for this project?


----------



## Corradobrit1

Repjapsteel said:


> Hey @RockyBasel and @nakiriknaifuwaifu do you know what kind of handle Jobone will be making for this project?


Please please, not stabilized


----------



## Delat

Repjapsteel said:


> Hey @RockyBasel and @nakiriknaifuwaifu do you know what kind of handle Jobone will be making for this project?



He posted on IG that he just finished making 30 of these. Now I guess we know what they’re for.






.
.
.
[kidding, kidding]


----------



## Bear

pleue said:


> I vote all who utter “I’m in” post instructions on how and when to enter are automatically excluded, or put into the NIH of the fight to the death tournament.


----------



## NBrewster

Bear said:


>



This seems like a reasonable policy. 

I'm in!


----------



## climbclimb

wrought iron cladding - wow!


----------



## RockyBasel

Repjapsteel said:


> Hey @RockyBasel and @nakiriknaifuwaifu do you know what kind of handle Jobone will be making for this project?



Glad you asked. Not decided, but forgive me if I say this - I just don’t like ebony.

NKW and I are toying with the idea of perhaps having 2 handle choices, one cheaper (ebony) and perhaps one $20-30 more - Tasmanian Blackwood, desert ironwood, snakewood, Siamese rosewood, etc. something more exotic

Nothing stabilized!

Inputs are welcome


----------



## Delat

RockyBasel said:


> Glad you asked. Not decided, but forgive me if I say this - I just don’t like ebony.
> 
> NKW and I are toying with the idea of perhaps having 2 handle choices, one cheaper (ebony) and perhaps one $20-30 more - Tasmanian Blackwood, desert ironwood, snakewood, Siamese rosewood, etc. something more exotic
> 
> Nothing stabilized!
> 
> Inputs are welcome



Love the idea of a standard and upgraded option. Snakewood would be amazing, the lines in the wood echoing the lines in the wrought iron.


----------



## RockyBasel

Delat said:


> Love the idea of a standard and upgraded option. Snakewood would be amazing, the lines in the wood echoing the lines in the wrought iron.



Snakewood my personal preference- still getting pricing established - trying to keep costs low…let’s see


----------



## Barmoley

Naftoor said:


> As someone who missed the previous 3 drops, I appreciate the synopsis of what I can expect this season of carrot dangling.
> 
> I guess at this point it turns into a few episodes of DBZ, but with people saying “I’m in” instead of charging kamehame





RockyBasel said:


> Glad you asked. Not decided, but forgive me if I say this - I just don’t like ebony.
> 
> NKW and I are toying with the idea of perhaps having 2 handle choices, one cheaper (ebony) and perhaps one $20-30 more - Tasmanian Blackwood, desert ironwood, snakewood, Siamese rosewood, etc. something more exotic
> 
> Nothing stabilized!
> 
> Inputs are welcome


Ebony sucks, too heavy and slippery when made to look good.


----------



## Dan-

Just please nothing too gaudy.


----------



## RockyBasel

Barmoley said:


> Ebony sucks, too heavy and slippery when made to look good.



My sentiments exactly - prefer no ebony at all on this one


----------



## Corradobrit1

Desert ironwood for me. NO wood ferrules. Unless this is an option. Too gaudy? Hello Kaiju.....


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

RockyBasel said:


> Glad you asked. Not decided, but forgive me if I say this - I just don’t like ebony.
> 
> NKW and I are toying with the idea of perhaps having 2 handle choices, one cheaper (ebony) and perhaps one $20-30 more - Tasmanian Blackwood, desert ironwood, snakewood, Siamese rosewood, etc. something more exotic
> 
> Nothing stabilized!
> 
> Inputs are welcome





Delat said:


> Love the idea of a standard and upgraded option. Snakewood would be amazing, the lines in the wood echoing the lines in the wrought iron.





RockyBasel said:


> Snakewood my personal preference- still getting pricing established - trying to keep costs low…let’s see





Barmoley said:


> Ebony sucks, too heavy and slippery when made to look good.





Dan- said:


> Just please nothing too gaudy.


----------



## superworrier

Ironwood is much heavier than ebony. Ebony is pretty good on my thick FM balance wise, which is prob in the same weight class here. 

I’ve some beautiful rosewoods from Jobone (and I have one!)


----------



## Naftoor

How about some elforyn super tusk monopiece handles? Distinctive material without being gaudy, should patina in time alongside the cladding and could take engraving well if people want to spring for someone to do that eventually


----------



## Logan A.

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> *The Three Mass(drop)kateers @RockyBasel, Evan of Strata Portland (@Smashmasta), and I (NKW) are very pleased to officially announce Massdrop IV:*
> 
> *Tanaka Yoshikazu *​
> Rocky and I have been working with Evan at Strata to design a unique knife for KKF.
> We wanted to work with a Japanese smith this time because the last 3 drops featured western smiths - Dalman the Viking, Kamon the Austrian, and King Jannis.
> 
> Evan came up with the idea of a wrought iron cladding – which we could not find in Japan, so Evan was able to source billet from the UK with Topp & Company. Topp & Co smelt and roll some of the best (and perhaps the only "new") wrought iron in existence, used to restore many historic landmarks such as Castle Howard and Westminster Abbey.
> 
> In terms of who had the skills to forge this – who else could handle such a large and complex order but the one and only Y. Tanaka-san.
> 
> Evan teamed up with Daisuke-san from Kawamura Hamono (son of the CEO) and Evan and Daisuke-san had many meetings with Tanaka-san to discuss the concept of making a world class Japanese steel knife for KKF using Western wrought cladding. Kawamura Hamono, as you may know, is Sakai Kikumori.
> 
> Tanaka-san was intrigued, challenged, and excited by this project – but he formally agreed only after he personally tested the wrought iron billet from Topp & Co. to ensure high quality materials.
> 
> The knife – think wrought iron clad Kaiju – WH profile. Core steel – Tanaka-san’s signature Blue 1 Japanese steel
> 
> We also asked Evan to get Daisuke-san to create the smith exchanges we all love. In this case, while he isn't fluent in English, we have agreement to get videos of Tanaka-san making the knife and perhaps Daisuke-san talking to him and interpreting. So while it may not be the same as we have had with western smiths – you will get to see your knives being made by Tanaka-san!
> 
> On to the specifications...
> 
> * Knife Details
> 
> Style: Gyuto
> 
> Smith: Tanaka Yoshikazu
> 
> Sizes (2) and No. of Pieces:
> 10 knives with 225mm true edge length
> 15 knives with 250mm true edge length
> 
> We have requested tall heel height, approximately 55-57mm.
> 
> Prices: TBD (Approximately 800USD)
> Due to of the complexities and risk of loss inherent to working with wrought iron, all knives will be hand-laminated by the master smith himself.
> 
> 
> Construction:
> Sanmai - Wrought Iron x Aogami #1
> Convex workhorse grind with Sakai distal taper
> Full polish
> Extra Height
> 
> Sharpener: *given the high profile nature of this project – could be one of 2-3 top sharpeners in Sakai. Being considered Myojin, Takada no Hamono, etc. This is always murky in Sakai - as you already all know. We will let Evan also share more on the forum about our journey to make this happen. He will be chiming in as well. Hopefully Daisuke can also say a few words to us.
> 
> //
> 
> These knives will be sold through Strata – we will get a discount due to massdrop – but purchasing and shipping will be through the shop. For any of you who have shopped from Evan at Strata – they run a great operation. It’s a pleasure to work with them on this.
> 
> *This is the first time such a project has been undertaken, and we are very thankful to Tanaka-san, Evan, Daisuke-san, and everyone involved in this project.*
> 
> This will be a one-of-a-kind knife for KKF, never to be repeated again. All of you who are pining and willing to pay $2K for a Kaiju - well, here is your chance at getting something even more unique!
> 
> 
> - NKW, @RockyBasel, and @Smashmasta
> 
> *Edit: due to the extremely high level of interest, we will aim to open this drop within the next 10 days. Please stay posted for further details! *


This sounds amazing. Once the drop is opened it will be a random raffle for who is entered correct?


----------



## Greasylake

Naftoor said:


> How about some elforyn super tusk monopiece handles? Distinctive material without being gaudy, should patina in time alongside the cladding and could take engraving well if people want to spring for someone to do that eventually



I've never head of that before but dang that stuff's pretty cool actually. If only I knew how to make handles lol


----------



## Sanman808

Classic Kono style black ebony and dark horn gets my vote for "standard"


----------



## Jason183

What’s the difference between ironwood and snakewood other than the pattern? I haven’t try the snakewood but do have desert ironwood, one the the best handle I’ve tried.


----------



## Bear

Non ebony sounds good, it should look natural though, please no pink or purple.


----------



## jedy617

ironwood, snakewood, rosewood, all good


----------



## jedy617

Jason183 said:


> What’s the difference between ironwood and snakewood other than the pattern? I haven’t try the snakewood but do have desert ironwood, one the the best handle I’ve tried.


It's a completely different looking wood. And they have different properties, although they are both extremely hard/dense.


----------



## blokey

Keep the hype up so I can just use my morning wood.


----------



## captaincaed

RockyBasel said:


> Glad you asked. Not decided, but forgive me if I say this - I just don’t like ebony.
> 
> NKW and I are toying with the idea of perhaps having 2 handle choices, one cheaper (ebony) and perhaps one $20-30 more - Tasmanian Blackwood, desert ironwood, snakewood, Siamese rosewood, etc. something more exotic
> 
> Nothing stabilized!
> 
> Inputs are welcome


I'm a fan of his toasted Osage. Grippy and survives kitchen moisture very well


----------



## Reptyle

RockyBasel said:


> more - Tasmanian Blackwood, desert ironwood, snakewood, Siamese rosewood, etc. something more exotic
> 
> Nothing stabilized!
> 
> Inputs are welcome


These options sound fanatic.

This is truly going to be a Unicorn.


----------



## Romain

I personally also love ziricote and koa, top class handles!


----------



## MarcelNL

Holy CR%^& I leave to attend a high end audio show for a few days and then THIS breaks loose....too good I was not tempted by anything at the show (well expect for perhaps a Tedeska cartridge), so I may have some pocket money left for this one.....is there a name for a novelty unicorn?


----------



## RockyBasel

I recommend Ironwood with Oosik ferrule


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

RockyBasel said:


> I recommend Ironwood with Oosik ferrule


no walrus penis ferrules please


----------



## RockyBasel

I’m just sayin…


----------



## Corradobrit1

Jobone seems to like wood ferrules so I hope he's keen to operate outside his comfort zone.


----------



## RockyBasel

It is actually not a walrus penis - to be precise,

it is a penile bone in the penis - common to many mammals except humans - gorrillas and many dogs and cats have it too

It is also known as baculum

It aids the Walrus by providing sufficient stiffness for sexual activity


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

RockyBasel said:


> I’m just sayin…



just think - every time you use the knife, you could be holding the same penis bone as a fellow KKF'er!

massdrop iv: giving new meanings to the term "eskimo brothers" since 2022



*For what it's worth lads, I'm a huge fan of the classic dark wood + marbled blonde horn (+/- brass spacer) look.

I've elected to wait for the first few knives to be produced before selecting the wood to account for balance - both in terms of weight and having the wood grain complement but not overshadow the pattern of the wrought iron.*

Mammoth tooth ferrules would be cool if not completely cost prohibitive


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

RockyBasel said:


> I recommend Ironwood with Oosik ferrule



When I was stationed in Alaska, our unofficial, but most popular, squadron nickname was The Fighting Usiks. Not sure why we spelled it with a "U" but same-same.


----------



## ethompson

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> For what it's worth lads, I'm a huge fan of the classic dark wood + marbled blonde horn (+/- brass spacer) look.


Same but spacer-less preferred


----------



## Barmoley

jedy617 said:


> It's a completely different looking wood. And they have different properties, although they are both extremely hard/dense.


Snakewood is supposed to be difficult to work since it is very sensitive to heat and can crack after it was worked on. Just something I've been told.


----------



## superworrier

Yeah I think dark but grainy wood and marble blonde horn would be cool. +\- spacer. Blackwood or a dark rosewood?

Ziricote with black horn would be cool too


----------



## drsmp

Joe’s horn ferrules are very nice


----------



## drsmp

Ironwood gets dark and loses its pattern with time. In my opinion Blackwood looks and feels better than ebony. Hard to beat HRB, Koa, Gidgee.


----------



## RockyBasel

drsmp said:


> Ironwood gets dark and loses its pattern with time. In my opinion Blackwood looks and feels better than ebony. Hard to beat HRB, Koa, Gidgee.



What is HRB - but am with you on Koa and Gidgee - my catcheside is Gidgee and looks and feels amazing


----------



## RockyBasel

*UPDATE ALERT!!!

Start Spreading the News....

NKW will start taking orders...

1. Order Books Open: MONDAY MAY 23

2. Order Books CLOSE: MONDAY MAY 30 AT MIDNIGHT CST (CENTRAL TIME USA)*


----------



## Corradobrit1

Ringed Gidgee with a matt finish. If its good enough for Kato I'm sold


----------



## drsmp

@RockyBasel HRB is Honduran Rosewood Burl - that’s the wood in the Jobone handle on the Tetsujin I posted


----------



## RockyBasel

Ah…got it


----------



## Sanman808

RockyBasel said:


> *UPDATE ALERT!!!
> 
> Start Spreading the News....
> 
> NKW will start taking orders...
> 
> 1. Order Books Open: MONDAY MAY 23
> 
> 2. Order Books CLOSE: MONDAY MAY 30 AT MIDNIGHT CST (CENTRAL TIME USA)*



How is one submitting the order to NKW?

Also, Koa is rather expensive. Nice as ****, but expensive


----------



## pleue

Snake wood is not fun to work with, it smells and can fall apart. Stabilized is alright but it feels a bit dead.

I too am a big fan of blond horn, darker wood. I think highly figured woods and burls thay have more movement and swirling than eyes compliment wrought more than heavily quilted things like gidgee, koa, maple, etc. since the figuring can play off the banding you get. I think it would be cool if the handle maker brought something to the mix from his neck of the woods perhaps? Lots of hardwoods in the Carolina’s - black walnut, hickory burl, spalted persimmon, figured maples, pecan, etc. Maybe antler instead of horn? Maybe a copper spacer?


----------



## Naftoor

Not a huge fan of ferrules, single piece stabilized or charred wood is a proper suit that lets the blade speak for itself.

If not stabilized or charred, then dark wood, either copper or brass ferrule to alter balance and still keep it minimalist. Horn just falls in a spot for me that feels simultaneously too busy (lots of pattern) and not busy enough (the pattern is often boring) , while being overdone by just about every knife I’ve seen out of Japan outside of jiro. 

Still gonna keep saying supertusk wa is a material that’d match the blade. Slap a copper ferrule on there if desired so it’ll patina in time with the iron and handle


----------



## JayS20

Hey @nakiriknaifuwaifu,
any idea when the approximate due date will be?


----------



## RockyBasel

Hopefully early September - but still waiting for confirmation


----------



## Barmoley

Naftoor said:


> Not a huge fan of ferrules, single piece stabilized or charred wood is a proper suit that lets the blade speak for itself.
> 
> If not stabilized or charred, then dark wood, either copper or brass ferrule to alter balance and still keep it minimalist. Horn just falls in a spot for me that feels simultaneously too busy (lots of pattern) and not busy enough (the pattern is often boring) , while being overdone by just about every knife I’ve seen out of Japan outside of jiro.
> 
> Still gonna keep saying supertusk wa is a material that’d match the blade. Slap a copper ferrule on there if desired so it’ll patina in time with the iron and handle


Opinions differ, but I too think that since wrought iron is there the handle should be simpler rather than have lots of figure and complexity. Having a busy handle and blade and ferrule just seems too much. On their own they all might look great, but in combination and once patina forms it will look too busy. I assume that the idea to go with wrought was for the blade to be the main visual attraction.


----------



## superworrier

Barmoley said:


> Opinions differ, but I too think that since wrought iron is there the handle should be simpler rather than have lots of figure and complexity. Having a busy handle and blade and ferrule just seems too much. On their own they all might look great, but in combination and once patina forms it will look too busy. I assume that the idea to go with wrought was for the blade to be the main visual attraction.


Yeah Mono might be nice actually. I was thinking of Japanese aesthetics but it probably makes more sense to look at wrought iron blades. Of course we have to see the final result


----------



## tostadas

I wouldn't ask ppl for the kind of handle they want. If you ask 10 people about handle preference, you will get at least 10 answers. Just pick something that makes sense, and call it final. The more polarizing it is, the fewer PMs you will have to deal with for the lottery.


----------



## superworrier

Pink Ryky handle it is


----------



## labor of love

Just have the handle maker make 30 different handles and let the customer pick which one they want.
Or go keyaki chestnut Oak and walnut handles. Which are obviously the best materials for handles.


----------



## blokey

Maybe no handle if someone requested it.


----------



## ModRQC

I mean, if Jobone is gonna make the handles, why not just let massdropers choose their own poison? Would pretty much bring the final kick to this offer.


----------



## brimmergj

I like the simple handle approach. Let that cladding sing!
I just got my first Y. Tanaka a few months ago and have been super impressed with his blue 1. Was thinking of another one but from a different line. Now there's a chance to get another one AND check off wrought cladding which was also on my next to get list, with a jobone handle. This thing sounds magical. 
Super pumped to sign up when the time comes!


----------



## blokey

I also propose solidified tears of those who didn’t make the ruffle.


----------



## lemeneid

RockyBasel said:


> Glad you asked. Not decided, but forgive me if I say this - I just don’t like ebony.
> 
> NKW and I are toying with the idea of perhaps having 2 handle choices, one cheaper (ebony) and perhaps one $20-30 more - Tasmanian Blackwood, desert ironwood, snakewood, Siamese rosewood, etc. something more exotic
> 
> Nothing stabilized!
> 
> Inputs are welcome


Or how about 3rd option. No handle for those that want their own. 

I personally just stick my knives into a snickers bar and work like that


----------



## esoo

ModRQC said:


> I mean, if Jobone is gonna make the handles, why not just let massdropers choose their own poison? Would pretty much bring the final kick to this offer.



That would be a ton of work for him to custom every handle. Way simpler to do a lot of 25.


----------



## labor of love

esoo said:


> That would be a ton of work for him to custom every handle. Way simpler to do a lot of 25.


30 handles of his own choosing (not custom) would be a good middle ground


----------



## M1k3

lemeneid said:


> Or how about 3rd option. No handle for those that want their own.
> 
> I personally just stick my knives into a snickers bar and work like that


I prefer the look of hot dog buns like @Carl Kotte has done before.


----------



## ModRQC

esoo said:


> That would be a ton of work for him to custom every handle. Way simpler to do a lot of 25.


 At this point I don't think he cares so much. It's what he does. And he already has stocks on hand which he can propose for a quick fit. 

Of course cost couldn't get so low, but that would be on the buyer. 

I mean, if you're getting a Japanese smith like Y. Tanaka to do a bunch of blades, and SUCH blades, it's not like western makers that tend to have their own specialization with handles as well. This guy doesn't GAF about what it'll be. He just forges the blades. Perfect occasion for offering a massdrop with customized handles. Once the first blades are made and NKW can give feedback to weight and looks and all, Jobone could already start making some.


----------



## M1k3

ModRQC said:


> At this point I don't think he cares so much. It's what he does. And he already has stocks on hand which he can propose for a quick fit.
> 
> Of course cost couldn't get so low, but that would be on the buyer.
> 
> I mean, if you're getting a Japanese smith like Y. Tanaka to do a bunch of blades, and SUCH blades, it's not like western makers that tend to have their own specialization with handles as well. This guy doesn't GAF about what it'll be. He just forges the blades. Perfect occasion for offering a massdrop with customized handles. Once the first blades are made and NKW can give feedback to weight and looks and all, Jobone could already start making some.


Just ask for the "Ian special"?


----------



## ModRQC

M1k3 said:


> Just ask for the "Ian special"?



4K$ USD


----------



## ethompson

Maybe I missed it, but what will be the profile on these?


----------



## Delat

No-handle option would be cool. I’d just receive my no-handle knife and ship it right back to JoBone for a custom handle.


----------



## Mutea

ethompson said:


> Maybe I missed it, but what will be the profile on these?


Similar to a Konosuke Kaiju.


----------



## Luftmensch

Barmoley said:


> Opinions differ, but I too think that since wrought iron is there the handle should be simpler rather than have lots of figure and complexity. Having a busy handle and blade and ferrule just seems too much. On their own they all might look great, but in combination and once patina forms it will look too busy. I assume that the idea to go with wrought was for the blade to be the main visual attraction.




x

Wise words. I know everybody has their own preferences but i second this. A 'busy' blade _and_ a 'busy' handle is too much. To use @Dan-'s words... I think it tips over the edge and becomes 'gaudy'.

I reckon a simple handle with a dark wood is a good bet. I quite like @Corradobrit1's idea of ringed gidgee (an Aussie wood)... It is a very dense wood with interesting grain. However, if highly finished, it probably suffers from the same tactile issues as ebony (@Barmoley, @RockyBasel).

At the very least, two handle options - one tending towards visually 'simple' would be great.


----------



## Knivperson

RockyBasel said:


> Glad you asked. Not decided, but forgive me if I say this - I just don’t like ebony.
> 
> NKW and I are toying with the idea of perhaps having 2 handle choices, one cheaper (ebony) and perhaps one $20-30 more - Tasmanian Blackwood, desert ironwood, snakewood, Siamese rosewood, etc. something more exotic
> 
> Nothing stabilized!
> 
> Inputs are welcome



Perhaps something like this providers ironwood









Arizona Ironwood LLC (@ironwoodman) • Instagram photos and videos


15K Followers, 5,516 Following, 7,001 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Arizona Ironwood LLC (@ironwoodman)




www.instagram.com


----------



## jedy617

Knivperson said:


> Perhaps something like this providers ironwood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arizona Ironwood LLC (@ironwoodman) • Instagram photos and videos
> 
> 
> 15K Followers, 5,516 Following, 7,001 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Arizona Ironwood LLC (@ironwoodman)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.instagram.com


No worries on sourcing anything, joe has tons of wood on supply at all times and can always get more from his sources


----------



## jedy617

This is a tazmanian blackwood that Joe did for me....one of my favorites. The chatoyance is insane:


----------



## Knivperson

Monowood +1.

How about golden madrone?



Google Image Result for https://i.pinimg.com/736x/14/d4/8f/14d48fddf71e866872efe70ce27aad73.jpg


----------



## zizirex

Ebony, Ironwood, Cocobolo, HRB is fine with me


----------



## Smashmasta

Hey everyone! Sorry for my delay in posting, I started making a way too long post about both the story of these knives we are commissioning, as well as a bunch of info in general about wrought iron (WI), but I'll keep this one short and make another post going into more detail about WI later - its history, how it differs from other ferrous metals metallurgically and production-wise, why the WI we sourced is among the highest quality, and some general fun factoids about WI that not many people are aware of, and so on (please note that I am not trained in metallurgy, this is all from my fairly recent research which could be incorrect; if so let me know).

Anyways, I am super excited to be a part of this project, and I appreciate all the interest everyone has expressed. It has been a pleasure working with @RockyBasel, @nakiriknaifuwaifu, and our connections in Japan and England to try and get this little project together. We went through a lot of ideas for possible knives, some that were a bit wild, and some a bit tame. After much deliberation we settled on what I think is a really nice compromise of sorts. There will be the familiar, and always spectacular, B1 from Tanaka-san of which he is renown for, but with the interesting wrought iron (WI) cladding and somewhat unusual dimensions. We inquired with Daisuke Kawamura of Kawamura Hamono (Sakai Kikumori) about such a construction and our hope to work with Tanaka-san specifically. Honestly we did not know what to expect since Tanaka-san had never/rarely ever worked with WI before. Surprisingly, and to our delight, Tanaka-san responded with enthusiasm about the idea precisely because he has worked with WI so little but has always wanted to work with it more/wanted to take on a challenge to test his limits and unknowns. But his excitement was tempered by the fact that he had no source for WI. Daisuke-san and I spent some time tapping possible sources to no real avail.

It took a lot of time to secure the WI. There are users on here, and smiths elsewhere around the world, that have a bunch of WI accessible to them, but it is fairly uncommon in Japan, and we needed at least 25kg of it in bar stock to fulfill the quantity we wanted. There are of course some smiths that have access to WI, but generally inconsistently, with varied levels of quality and quantity, and typically of great expense. After a bunch of research I stumbled across Topps & Co in England. They do ironwork for some of the most prestigious and historically significant buildings, palaces, parks, etc., and their designs and build quality are breathtaking. Not only is their work impressive, they also are (likely) the only producers of re-rolled wrought iron in the world (technically their subsidiary, 'The Real Wrought Iron Company,' makes it). As I mentioned, they also make WI for themselves for WI preservation and restoration projects of historically significant sites and properties, as well as for new builds around the world. So we're talking about the quality control of one of the best ironwork companies in the world, the kind of quality they themselves use to preserve history in its most accurate and beautiful manner.

We ordered the WI in bar stock according to Tanaka-san's requests. They were freshly rolled in the end of April. Tanaka-san is in possession of them and has inspected them favorably. Although it is more work, Tanaka-san is excited to forge weld the B1 and the WI. WI can actually be fairly "easy" to forge weld with thanks to its unique metallurgical composition and inclusion of physically fused siliceous slag (more on that next post), which acts somewhat like a natural flux in a sense. That being said, given the hearty dimensions, working with that much novel material can be a bit more difficult. As mentioned, we do not know the price yet because Tanaka-san has to do a test run to determine the cost of the added labor and difficulty/ease of the forge weld; so please understand that even with a possible discount these may still have a sizable price tag. We also do not know the sharpener partly because we want Tanaka-san's input on a possible sharpener he thinks would do well with the material and dimensions after he had some time handling and working with the WI. As mentioned, please note that some craftsmen, particularly sharpeners, do not want to be disclosed to the public for an array of reasons. If the identity of the sharpener can be mentioned, we will do so, but please respect their wishes if they desire to remain secret. I can assure you the sharpener will be one of the highest quality given the special nature of this project, it is more a question of who it is exactly. The interesting thing is that it is during the sharpening/grinding process where things can go awry if the iron is of poor quality/condition. Pockets of impurities, rusted out bits, etc.

I will do my best to get some media of Tanaka-san working with the WI, but again, we must respect the makers' possible wishes of focus and privacy. But I will post progress of the production as best I can. I will try and be available for questions if anyone has any. I will do my best to respond to this thread, but the best way to reach me is through email or IG DMs. Please excuse me if I miss a message from you. As I mentioned, I will attempt to make another post going into more detail about WI and why it is special. Thanks again for all your excitement, I hope everything turns out well for everyone.

I also want to make a quick, cautious remark about comparing synonymously to/calling these WI knives, "Kaiju (whatever)". Kaiju is for Konosuke and I do not want to step on their toes. We are simply looking for a true workhorse grind. Perhaps the Kaiju is the most familiar and similar knife, but this is not an attempt to overshadow or imitate the Kaiju. Thank you for your understanding.


----------



## PineWood

Very, very interesting project! But only 25 knives…


----------



## LostHighway

25 to 30 knives has been the norm for these KKF drops.

With regard to handles I'm in the little love for ebony group. There are a ton of North American woods that are affordable, not endangered and fairly decay resistant (since these handles won't be stabilized which I think is a good decision): Black Walnut, Black Locust, and Live Oak, and among the slightly lighter colored woods Honey Mesquite, Kentucky Coffeetree, Black Cherry, White Oak, and Yew. Osage Orange is by far the brightest/lightest color option as it is near bright yellow when not aged or flamed. None of these woods are super dense so they may not be optimal for the 250 but Desert Ironwood ticks that box and Live Oak might work. Ziricote is another decent option among the medium density woods. With the wrought iron cladding I don't think a "look at me" highly figured wood is desirable for the handle.

Jobone would know better than I but I think most burls are a non-starter if not stabilized.

I'm hoping the heel height on the 225s are at or below the bottom of the stated range, say 53 - 55 mm. If the 250s are 56 - 58, or even 60, at the heel so be it.


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

you're all going to get the handle I choose and you're going to love it
else...







no knife for you!


----------



## Corradobrit1

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> you're all going to get the handle I choose and you're going to love it
> else...
> 
> View attachment 180781
> 
> 
> no handle for you!


Actually I have no issue with going handleless as I would probably use this






Going naked seems to be a popular option.


----------



## Naftoor

Corradobrit1 said:


> Going naked seems to be a popular option.


Frankly I support this option. I also support not having a handle, one less obstacle to getting a scrimshawed synthetic ivory one on there =D


----------



## RockyBasel

Smashmasta said:


> Hey everyone! Sorry for my delay in posting, I started making a way too long post about both the story of these knives we are commissioning, as well as a bunch of info in general about wrought iron (WI), but I'll keep this one short and make another post going into more detail about WI later - its history, how it differs from other ferrous metals metallurgically and production-wise, why the WI we sourced is among the highest quality, and some general fun factoids about WI that not many people are aware of, and so on (please note that I am not trained in metallurgy, this is all from my fairly recent research which could be incorrect; if so let me know).
> 
> Anyways, I am super excited to be a part of this project, and I appreciate all the interest everyone has expressed. It has been a pleasure working with @RockyBasel, @nakiriknaifuwaifu, and our connections in Japan and England to try and get this little project together. We went through a lot of ideas for possible knives, some that were a bit wild, and some a bit tame. After much deliberation we settled on what I think is a really nice compromise of sorts. There will be the familiar, and always spectacular, B1 from Tanaka-san of which he is renown for, but with the interesting wrought iron (WI) cladding and somewhat unusual dimensions. We inquired with Daisuke Kawamura of Kawamura Hamono (Sakai Kikumori) about such a construction and our hope to work with Tanaka-san specifically. Honestly we did not know what to expect since Tanaka-san had never/rarely ever worked with WI before. Surprisingly, and to our delight, Tanaka-san responded with enthusiasm about the idea precisely because he has worked with WI so little but has always wanted to work with it more/wanted to take on a challenge to test his limits and unknowns. But his excitement was tempered by the fact that he had no source for WI. Daisuke-san and I spent some time tapping possible sources to no real avail.
> 
> It took a lot of time to secure the WI. There are users on here, and smiths elsewhere around the world, that have a bunch of WI accessible to them, but it is fairly uncommon in Japan, and we needed at least 25kg of it in bar stock to fulfill the quantity we wanted. There are of course some smiths that have access to WI, but generally inconsistently, with varied levels of quality and quantity, and typically of great expense. After a bunch of research I stumbled across Topps & Co in England. They do ironwork for some of the most prestigious and historically significant buildings, palaces, parks, etc., and their designs and build quality are breathtaking. Not only is their work impressive, they also are (likely) the only producers of re-rolled wrought iron in the world (technically their subsidiary, 'The Real Wrought Iron Company,' makes it). As I mentioned, they also make WI for themselves for WI preservation and restoration projects of historically significant sites and properties, as well as for new builds around the world. So we're talking about the quality control of one of the best ironwork companies in the world, the kind of quality they themselves use to preserve history in its most accurate and beautiful manner.
> 
> We ordered the WI in bar stock according to Tanaka-san's requests. They were freshly rolled in the end of April. Tanaka-san is in possession of them and has inspected them favorably. Although it is more work, Tanaka-san is excited to forge weld the B1 and the WI. WI can actually be fairly "easy" to forge weld with thanks to its unique metallurgical composition and inclusion of physically fused siliceous slag (more on that next post), which acts somewhat like a natural flux in a sense. That being said, given the hearty dimensions, working with that much novel material can be a bit more difficult. As mentioned, we do not know the price yet because Tanaka-san has to do a test run to determine the cost of the added labor and difficulty/ease of the forge weld; so please understand that even with a possible discount these may still have a sizable price tag. We also do not know the sharpener partly because we want Tanaka-san's input on a possible sharpener he thinks would do well with the material and dimensions after he had some time handling and working with the WI. As mentioned, please note that some craftsmen, particularly sharpeners, do not want to be disclosed to the public for an array of reasons. If the identity of the sharpener can be mentioned, we will do so, but please respect their wishes if they desire to remain secret. I can assure you the sharpener will be one of the highest quality given the special nature of this project, it is more a question of who it is exactly. The interesting thing is that it is during the sharpening/grinding process where things can go awry if the iron is of poor quality/condition. Pockets of impurities, rusted out bits, etc.
> 
> I will do my best to get some media of Tanaka-san working with the WI, but again, we must respect the makers' possible wishes of focus and privacy. But I will post progress of the production as best I can. I will try and be available for questions if anyone has any. I will do my best to respond to this thread, but the best way to reach me is through email or IG DMs. Please excuse me if I miss a message from you. As I mentioned, I will attempt to make another post going into more detail about WI and why it is special. Thanks again for all your excitement, I hope everything turns out well for everyone.
> 
> I also want to make a quick, cautious remark about comparing synonymously to/calling these WI knives, "Kaiju (whatever)". Kaiju is for Konosuke and I do not want to step on their toes. We are simply looking for a true workhorse grind. Perhaps the Kaiju is the most familiar and similar knife, but this is not an attempt to overshadow or imitate the Kaiju. Thank you for your understanding.




Thanks Evan - all credit goes to you for your Inspiration and patience in getting us here. The Ms for the insights and hard work that went into this special KKF project - yes, it was touch and go at times, but it’s great to have this come through - one of a kind knife, such interest from Kawamura Hamono and Tanaka San himself - it will be EPIC!


----------



## Corradobrit1

Y. Tanaka-san at work. Health and Safety would have kittens inspecting that workshop. I wonder if Nomura will be the sharpener.



Some great insights into the bladesmith and his approach to his art in this extended interview


----------



## RevJoe

Was the shape of the handle ever stated? Wa hopefully.


----------



## RockyBasel

RevJoe said:


> Was the shape of the handle ever stated? Wa hopefully.



Wa


----------



## JoBone

Corradobrit1 said:


> Jobone seems to like wood ferrules so I hope he's keen to operate outside his comfort zone.


I use lots of different materials for ferrules including: wood, horn, micarta and carbon fiber. Horn is more difficult to source, hence you see it less.


----------



## Delat

I have to give credit to @RockyBasel and @nakiriknaifuwaifu for keeping this under their hats for so long. Sounds like this has been in the works for months, and with a special order of WI last month, no less! You two must have been bursting at the seams to share but waited until everything was buttoned up. And let’s not overlook the fact that I’m sure someone had to foot the bill for the WI + shipping up front, with only a hope of recouping expenses on the back end many months later.

Mucho appreciation to you both!


----------



## gregfisk

Barmoley said:


> Opinions differ, but I too think that since wrought iron is there the handle should be simpler rather than have lots of figure and complexity. Having a busy handle and blade and ferrule just seems too much. On their own they all might look great, but in combination and once patina forms it will look too busy. I assume that the idea to go with wrought was for the blade to be the main visual attraction.


I’m not going to participate in the mass drop since I joined here to learn about what people like. I make kitchen knives for friends and family and my handles are very different from the wa handles people seem to love here. With that said, I do understand design aspects and when you have one element that is busy, you don’t want to fight that element with something else that’s busy. I have seen so many busy blades that have a busy handle and then a busy ferrel. What 
that does it takes away the beauty of all of elements of design. You don’t want one elements of design fighting another. You want them to complement one another. Just my .02 cents worth from the peanut gallery.


----------



## RockyBasel

gregfisk said:


> I’m not going to participate in the mass drop since I joined here to learn about what people like. I make kitchen knives for friends and family and my handles are very different from the wa handles people seem to love here. With that said, I do understand design aspects and when you have one element that is busy, you don’t want to fight that element with something else that’s busy. I have seen so many busy blades that have a busy handle and then a busy ferrel. What
> that does it takes away the beauty of all of elements of design. You don’t want one elements of design fighting another. You want them to complement one another. Just my .02 cents worth from the peanut gallery.



Right on - agreed


----------



## djacobson

Doesn't seem like it would be a KKF mass drop knife without a handle. Standard or two choices at most seems best. If people don't like it they don't have to sign up


----------



## Justinv

A few thoughts,


djacobson said:


> Doesn't seem like it would be a KKF mass drop knife without a handle. Standard or two choices at most seems best. If people don't like it they don't have to sign up


I disagree, they are hiring a custom handle maker to make handles that is accustomed to making a variety. What is the point in saving $25 on a $800 purchase then sending it out to be rehandled because the buyer doesn’t like it? At this price point a good handle is needed. In my opinion this was a weakness in prior offerings. I like the idea of letting jobone make a variety and letting people choose. He can make 50 and sell unselected ones at his own shop (I presume). Or not make 50 and give a few options. He doesn’t need 50 unique ones. The worst idea is letting NKW choose. Handles are personal preference. If you are getting customs made, let people pick and pay extra if needed. You don’t need to offer super premium Koa, but a few options make sense and others mentioned some good options. If people want no handle, why care?


----------



## ahhactive

RockyBasel said:


> Glad you asked. Not decided, but forgive me if I say this - I just don’t like ebony.
> 
> NKW and I are toying with the idea of perhaps having 2 handle choices, one cheaper (ebony) and perhaps one $20-30 more - Tasmanian Blackwood, desert ironwood, snakewood, Siamese rosewood, etc. something more exotic
> 
> Nothing stabilized!
> 
> Inputs are welcome


HOOOOOOO this will be so so sick


----------



## ahhactive

drsmp said:


> Joe’s horn ferrules are very nice
> View attachment 180663
> View attachment 180664


The combination is radiant!! nice tetsujin too!


----------



## ahhactive

Smashmasta said:


> Hey everyone! Sorry for my delay in posting, I started making a way too long post about both the story of these knives we are commissioning, as well as a bunch of info in general about wrought iron (WI), but I'll keep this one short and make another post going into more detail about WI later - its history, how it differs from other ferrous metals metallurgically and production-wise, why the WI we sourced is among the highest quality, and some general fun factoids about WI that not many people are aware of, and so on (please note that I am not trained in metallurgy, this is all from my fairly recent research which could be incorrect; if so let me know).
> 
> Anyways, I am super excited to be a part of this project, and I appreciate all the interest everyone has expressed. It has been a pleasure working with @RockyBasel, @nakiriknaifuwaifu, and our connections in Japan and England to try and get this little project together. We went through a lot of ideas for possible knives, some that were a bit wild, and some a bit tame. After much deliberation we settled on what I think is a really nice compromise of sorts. There will be the familiar, and always spectacular, B1 from Tanaka-san of which he is renown for, but with the interesting wrought iron (WI) cladding and somewhat unusual dimensions. We inquired with Daisuke Kawamura of Kawamura Hamono (Sakai Kikumori) about such a construction and our hope to work with Tanaka-san specifically. Honestly we did not know what to expect since Tanaka-san had never/rarely ever worked with WI before. Surprisingly, and to our delight, Tanaka-san responded with enthusiasm about the idea precisely because he has worked with WI so little but has always wanted to work with it more/wanted to take on a challenge to test his limits and unknowns. But his excitement was tempered by the fact that he had no source for WI. Daisuke-san and I spent some time tapping possible sources to no real avail.
> 
> It took a lot of time to secure the WI. There are users on here, and smiths elsewhere around the world, that have a bunch of WI accessible to them, but it is fairly uncommon in Japan, and we needed at least 25kg of it in bar stock to fulfill the quantity we wanted. There are of course some smiths that have access to WI, but generally inconsistently, with varied levels of quality and quantity, and typically of great expense. After a bunch of research I stumbled across Topps & Co in England. They do ironwork for some of the most prestigious and historically significant buildings, palaces, parks, etc., and their designs and build quality are breathtaking. Not only is their work impressive, they also are (likely) the only producers of re-rolled wrought iron in the world (technically their subsidiary, 'The Real Wrought Iron Company,' makes it). As I mentioned, they also make WI for themselves for WI preservation and restoration projects of historically significant sites and properties, as well as for new builds around the world. So we're talking about the quality control of one of the best ironwork companies in the world, the kind of quality they themselves use to preserve history in its most accurate and beautiful manner.
> 
> We ordered the WI in bar stock according to Tanaka-san's requests. They were freshly rolled in the end of April. Tanaka-san is in possession of them and has inspected them favorably. Although it is more work, Tanaka-san is excited to forge weld the B1 and the WI. WI can actually be fairly "easy" to forge weld with thanks to its unique metallurgical composition and inclusion of physically fused siliceous slag (more on that next post), which acts somewhat like a natural flux in a sense. That being said, given the hearty dimensions, working with that much novel material can be a bit more difficult. As mentioned, we do not know the price yet because Tanaka-san has to do a test run to determine the cost of the added labor and difficulty/ease of the forge weld; so please understand that even with a possible discount these may still have a sizable price tag. We also do not know the sharpener partly because we want Tanaka-san's input on a possible sharpener he thinks would do well with the material and dimensions after he had some time handling and working with the WI. As mentioned, please note that some craftsmen, particularly sharpeners, do not want to be disclosed to the public for an array of reasons. If the identity of the sharpener can be mentioned, we will do so, but please respect their wishes if they desire to remain secret. I can assure you the sharpener will be one of the highest quality given the special nature of this project, it is more a question of who it is exactly. The interesting thing is that it is during the sharpening/grinding process where things can go awry if the iron is of poor quality/condition. Pockets of impurities, rusted out bits, etc.
> 
> I will do my best to get some media of Tanaka-san working with the WI, but again, we must respect the makers' possible wishes of focus and privacy. But I will post progress of the production as best I can. I will try and be available for questions if anyone has any. I will do my best to respond to this thread, but the best way to reach me is through email or IG DMs. Please excuse me if I miss a message from you. As I mentioned, I will attempt to make another post going into more detail about WI and why it is special. Thanks again for all your excitement, I hope everything turns out well for everyone.
> 
> I also want to make a quick, cautious remark about comparing synonymously to/calling these WI knives, "Kaiju (whatever)". Kaiju is for Konosuke and I do not want to step on their toes. We are simply looking for a true workhorse grind. Perhaps the Kaiju is the most familiar and similar knife, but this is not an attempt to overshadow or imitate the Kaiju. Thank you for your understanding.


Thank you for the background insight Evan, this makes it even more worthwhile to get one of those knifes, also thanks to @nakiriknaifuwaifu and @RockyBasel. just an amazing amazing idea!!


----------



## Naftoor

Justinv said:


> A few thoughts,
> I disagree, they are hiring a custom handle maker to make handles that is accustomed to making a variety. What is the point in saving $25 on a $800 purchase then sending it out to be rehandled because the buyer doesn’t like it? At this price point a good handle is needed. In my opinion this was a weakness in prior offerings. I like the idea of letting jobone make a variety and letting people choose. He can make 50 and sell unselected ones at his own shop (I presume). Or not make 50 and give a few options. He doesn’t need 50 unique ones. The worst idea is letting NKW choose. Handles are personal preference. If you are getting customs made, let people pick and pay extra if needed. You don’t need to offer super premium Koa, but a few options make sense and others mentioned some good options. If people want no handle, why care?



Concur on the custom handle bit. Handles are super personal, case in point horn ferrules. I find them to be overdone on gyutos and hate the look, others probably feel similar about charred mono piece woods or technicolor burls. That’s not even taking into account balance point which is another personal thing. 

When you do the selection, ask people if they want handle yes/no. If no, ship directly to them, if yes add to list with contact info and knife dimensions and send it to the handle maker in addition to the knife when it arrives. He can contact folks to discuss details and direct payments as his schedule allows. That way he can figure out what degree of customization he wants to allow people based on how busy he is and can take their tastes into account regarding materials and design. It also should simplify the drop a little bit, since there’s no need to remotely figure out the handle design that fits the wrought iron and balance while pleasing the majority of people. It would also let people decide if they want to increase the budget by 30% on an upgraded handle set up individually, instead of trying to figure out a few tiers of handles at various price points to please the masses. 

I would say that it’ll probably end up a little bit more expensive for folks, since it isn’t necessarily a standard handle that’s churned out in a batch of 15-30 for all the knives, but I wouldn’t expect 50-100 more on a 700-800 knife is going to be the straw that breaks people’s backs.


----------



## superworrier

IMO it defeats the point of a massdrop to customize it too much. Haters be damned; massketeers should just do whatever they want since this will be oversubscribed anyway


----------



## WifeNotUnderstand

I would prefer burnt chestnut either with horn or not. It's grippy, textural, not flashy and light enough not to move the balance point too far back.


----------



## jedy617

chestnut uggo, need a nice exotic timber. Can't go pedestrian with this one imo.


----------



## blokey

How about we go high tech? A handle that have under glow and light saber sound every time you pick it up.


----------



## M1k3

blokey said:


> How about we go high tech? A handle that have under glow and light saber sound every time you pick it up.


Add a Bluetooth speaker and you got a deal!


----------



## Knivperson

M1k3 said:


> Add a Bluetooth speaker and you got a deal!


And 5G


----------



## brimmergj

Finger print recognition, so if my wife tries to use it, she gets zapped?


----------



## Bodine

So these 3 good folks work their tails off and come up with an incredible mass drop, and we have the peanut gallery telling them how to "handle" the knives.
Give me a break. If you dont like it, dont put your name in the hat, but I know you will.
Carry on Rock, Nakiri, and Evan.


----------



## K.Bouldin

So the raffle starts when & will be on the Strata site? Sorry for the lazy question, but everyones handle preference was a bit much.


----------



## Delat

Bodine said:


> So these 3 good folks work their tails off and come up with an incredible mass drop, and we have the peanut gallery telling them how to "handle" the knives.
> Give me a break. If you dont like it, dont put your name in the hat, but I know you will.
> Carry on Rock, Nakiri, and Evan.



Rocky literally said input is welcome.



RockyBasel said:


> Glad you asked. Not decided, but forgive me if I say this - I just don’t like ebony.
> 
> NKW and I are toying with the idea of perhaps having 2 handle choices, one cheaper (ebony) and perhaps one $20-30 more - Tasmanian Blackwood, desert ironwood, snakewood, Siamese rosewood, etc. something more exotic
> 
> Nothing stabilized!
> 
> Inputs are welcome


----------



## Sdo

Bodine said:


> So these 3 good folks work their tails off and come up with an incredible mass drop, and we have the peanut gallery telling them how to "handle" the knives.
> Give me a break. If you dont like it, dont put your name in the hat, but I know you will.
> Carry on Rock, Nakiri, and Evan.


By the looks it seems the knives are going to be for free. No input or wishes please. You get what you get.


----------



## M1k3

Sdo said:


> By the looks it seems the knives are going to be for free. No input or wishes please. You get what you get.


I'm in for this!


----------



## RockyBasel

Delat said:


> Rocky literally said input is welcome.



Yes it is welcome - just did not expect it would be this volume of input on the handle but hey, we are KKF, and we like to beat it to death, and then some

But in all seriousness, some great points here on handles

We will go with something simple - perhaps a mono wood

Still in discussions


----------



## Jovidah

If you don't want the forum to be an ass about it, don't put ass in the name...


----------



## tostadas

Jovidah said:


> If you don't want the forum to be an ass about it, don't put ass in the name...


LOL assdrop IV might be the name for a different kind of activity


----------



## Delat

Jovidah said:


> If you don't want the forum to be an ass about it, don't put ass in the name...



Does that make us all massholes? I resemble that remark! 

....and a new name for massdrop participants was born


----------



## JASinIL2006

I can barely keep it straight when I have to order food for my wife who always has numerous customizations... I would hate to have to get 25-30 custom handle preferences straight while managing all the other details associated with a massdrop.


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

*みなさん、こんにちは ! 
It’s finally time to open the sign-ups.

HERE IS IMPORTANT INFO AND HOW TO SIGN UP FOR ORDERS:
please read this and then read it again

I’m serious, read it again!

Here is a recap of the knife specifications:


Knife: Tanaka Yoshikazu Ao 1 Wrought Iron Custom - Wa Gyuto

Size: 225mm <or> 250mm
Construction: Aogami #1 core with Wrought Iron Cladding
Grind: Sakai Workhorse, Extra Height


ESTIMATED Pricing: ~ 800 USD
*subject to variance due to exchange rate, shipping, etc.


PLEASE NOTE – THESE ARE PRICES FROM STRATA PORTLAND AND DO NOT INCLUDE SHIPPING OR CUSTOMS TO YOU
please calculate accordingly

Shipping & Payment:

Conducted with our partner Evan of Strata Portland

Further details and "how to's" will come closer to payment time/project completion date*
​
//

*With that, I’d like to open the signups!*

*Here's how they will work:

Please message me (**@nakiriknaifuwaifu**) your information in this
~ E X A C T ~format:*
_I'm serious about the format guys. Especially the title. Copy and paste this stuff, text goes where the carrots are (please delete them first)_
_I get 100+ PMs when these open, keeping things uniform minimize mistakes on my end._​
//

*Title of message: "ORDER - Tanaka Massdrop"*


*Region (NA/EU/APAC): **<type region here>*
*Country:** <type country here>*
*Size:*
*First Choice: <enter size you want here>*
*Second Choice: <enter size you want here OR "none">

//

EXAMPLE: 





*

//





*INFO ON SELECTION: All participants will be randomly ordered using the truly random noise of the universe (random.org)

Then, to choose sizes, I will go through the list in order:

If your 1st choice size is available you will be assigned that size.
If your 1st choice size is not available but your second size choice is available you will be assigned your 2nd choice size.
If your 1st choice size is not available and you answered "none" to the Second Choice selection (above) your spot will be placed at the end of the participant list.*

This way, you don't have to use eldritch level statistical analyses to maximize your chances of getting a knife in the size you want.
You will only receive one knife if selected. 

*We will fill as many spots as there are knives. 
The remaining participants will be placed on a waitlist in the order that they were drawn. 

Edit: As has been the case with all previous drops, I am limiting entrants to folks who signed up to KKF before the thread start date to prevent people from creating profiles to skew the drawing (i.e. fake profiles, inviting friends to make accounts on KKF on one's behalf, etc.). 

If you are selected, please treat this as ordering a custom knife (because that’s what this is!). We understand if there are circumstances forcing you to withdraw your order - it's still COVID time and that's what the waitlist is for - but for all other cases please try your best to adhere to the honor system.

We will send out posts confirming payment details when the project nears completion.
Please stay posted for further details.*

*Thank you,
NKW, @RockyBasel, @Smashmasta 





~IMPORTANT ANNOUNCEMENT~
SIGN-UPS WILL CLOSE MONDAY MAY 30TH 11:59 PM CST 
(Central Standard Time: GMT -6)


Results will be made available shortly thereafter!
Please continue to follow this thread for further updates and cool videos!
My posts are the colorful ones - easy to find and easy to read!
Thank you all for your support so far!

A note about deadlines:*​As you may know - this isn't my (NKW's) dayjob. Running massdrops is a labor of love, and while I'm happy to run it, it demands quite a bit of time. Please do be mindful of the updates and deadlines as they keep the project on track; for that reason they are *final. *Thank you.


----------



## NotAddictedYet

aaand the race begins. Good luck everyone!

and to save NKW's sanity, make sure the PM conforms to the example or he may pull a "No knife for you"!


----------



## Knivperson

tostadas said:


> LOL assdrop IV might be the name for a different kind of activity


There's a porno movie called weapons of ass destruction. Ive heard from a friend.


----------



## MarcelNL

One perhaps somewhat important question, is that knife shipped from witin the EU to its final destination (f.e. me) or from outside, just asking as 21% Value Assed Tax and handling will/may have to be taken into account.. and that makes it a princely 1000 euro knife.


----------



## ethompson

Any chance we could have the kanji located on tang rather than the primary blade? Half or more of the appeal of wrought iron is polishing and flattening the nice crisp engravings to get the area around the kanji polished always causes me great pain.


----------



## superworrier

Thanks for allowing second choice size. I can put my abacus away.


----------



## RockyBasel

ethompson said:


> Any chance we could have the kanji located on tang rather than the primary blade? Half or more of the appeal of wrought iron is polishing and flattening the nice crisp engravings to get the area around the kanji polished always causes me great pain.



If this is massdrop and we are all massholes, then we’d be happy to put the kanji where the sun don’t shine


----------



## MSicardCutlery

Delat said:


> Does that make us all massholes? I resemble that remark!
> 
> ....and a new name for massdrop participants was born


Now there's something I want to see on a t-shirt.


----------



## MarcelNL

come to think of it, they recently made a first ever picture of a masshole


----------



## M1k3

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> *みなさん、こんにちは !
> It’s finally time to open the sign-ups.
> 
> HERE IS IMPORTANT INFO AND HOW TO SIGN UP FOR ORDERS:
> please read this and then read it again
> 
> I’m serious, read it again!
> 
> Here is a recap of the knife specifications:
> 
> 
> Knife: Tanaka Yoshikazu Ao 1 Wrought Iron Custom - Wa Gyuto
> 
> Size: 225mm <or> 250mm
> Construction: Aogami #1 core with Wrought Iron Cladding
> Grind: Sakai Workhorse, Extra Height
> 
> 
> ESTIMATED Pricing: ~ 800 USD
> *subject to variance due to exchange rate, shipping, etc.
> 
> 
> PLEASE NOTE – THESE ARE PRICES FROM STRATA PORTLAND AND DO NOT INCLUDE SHIPPING OR CUSTOMS TO YOU
> please calculate accordingly
> 
> Shipping & Payment:
> 
> Conducted with our partner Evan of Strata Portland
> 
> Further details and "how to's" will come closer to payment time/project completion date*
> ​
> //
> 
> *With that, I’d like to open the signups!*
> 
> *Here's how they will work:
> 
> Please message me (**@nakiriknaifuwaifu**) your information in this
> ~ E X A C T ~format:*
> _I'm serious about the format guys. Especially the title. Copy and paste this stuff, text goes where the carrots are (please delete them first)_
> _I get 100+ PMs when these open, keeping things uniform minimize mistakes on my end._​
> //
> 
> *Title of message: "ORDER - Tanaka Massdrop"*
> 
> 
> *Region (NA/EU/APAC): **<type region here>*
> *Country:** <type country here>*
> *Size:*
> *First Choice: <enter size you want here>*
> *Second Choice: <enter size you want here OR "none">
> 
> //
> 
> EXAMPLE:
> 
> View attachment 180924
> *
> 
> //
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *INFO ON SELECTION: All participants will be randomly ordered using the truly random noise of the universe (random.org)
> 
> Then, to choose sizes, I will go through the list in order:
> 
> If your 1st choice size is available you will be assigned that size.
> If your 1st choice size is not available but your second size choice is available you will be assigned your 2nd choice size.
> If your 1st choice size is not available and you answered "none" to the Second Choice selection (above) your spot will be placed at the end of the participant list.*
> 
> This way, you don't have to use eldritch level statistical analyses to maximize your chances of getting a knife in the size you want.
> You will only receive one knife if selected.
> 
> *We will fill as many spots as there are knives.
> The remaining participants will be placed on a waitlist in the order that they were drawn.
> 
> If you are selected, please treat this as ordering a custom knife (because that’s what this is!). We understand if there are circumstances forcing you to withdraw your order - it's still COVID time and that's what the waitlist is for - but for all other cases please try your best to adhere to the honor system.
> 
> We will send out posts confirming payment details when the project nears completion.
> Please stay posted for further details.*
> 
> *Thank you,
> NKW, @RockyBasel, @Smashmasta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~IMPORTANT ANNOUNCEMENT~
> SIGN-UPS WILL CLOSE MONDAY MAY 30TH 11:59 PM CST
> (Central Standard Time: GMT -6)
> 
> 
> Results will be made available shortly thereafter!
> Please continue to follow this thread for further updates and cool videos!
> My posts are the colorful ones - easy to find and easy to read!
> Thank you all for your support so far!
> 
> A note about deadlines:*​As you may know - this isn't my (NKW's) dayjob. Running massdrops is a labor of love, and while I'm happy to run it, it demands quite a bit of time. Please do be mindful of the updates and deadlines as they keep the project on track; for that reason they are *final. *Thank you.


Final chance @coffeelover191919


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

NotAddictedYet said:


> aaand the race begins. Good luck everyone!
> 
> and to save NKW's sanity, make sure the PM conforms to the example or he may pull a "No knife for you"!


well...my inbox is ****ing buried 
*not meaning to call out the fellows who sent me these PMs* but please guys
Please understand I have to input everyone's order as well as answer questions

*I will not accept order PMs like this*
I've created a template for your convenience as well as included a screenshot example to guide you.























*forgive me in advance for my brief replies but I will kindly request that you to reformat and send per the template. 

if you have any questions please look at the example message draft. 

-nkw

edit: sigh...
another one...




*


----------



## superworrier

ORDER - Shihan Massdrop


----------



## Reptyle

Delat said:


> Does that make us all massholes? I resemble that remark!
> 
> ....and a new name for massdrop participants was born



Sorry, the term Massholes is already lovingly reserved for the fine people of MA. Particularly the drivers around Boston.


----------



## superworrier

I. was pretty tempted to add a Thanks NKW at the end but I wasn't sure if I would run afoul.

Not sure if people are really just this bad at following directions (probably) or just trolling


----------



## Naftoor

superworrier said:


> I. was pretty tempted to add a Thanks NKW at the end but I wasn't sure if I would run afoul.
> 
> Not sure if people are really just this bad at following directions (probably) or just trolling




I did add a thank you (AFTER the completed template and with a copy/paste of the title template provided. ) I may need to resend


----------



## Whit3Nitro

superworrier said:


> I. was pretty tempted to add a Thanks NKW at the end but I wasn't sure if I would run afoul.
> 
> Not sure if people are really just this bad at following directions (probably) or just trolling


Haha me too


----------



## NotAddictedYet

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> View attachment 180948


I detect tangling!


----------



## RockyBasel

MarcelNL said:


> come to think of it, they recently made a first ever picture of a masshole
> 
> View attachment 180934


This is a thanks a procure of a massive masshole


----------



## M1k3

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> well...my inbox is ****ing buried
> *not meaning to call out the fellows who sent me these PMs* but please guys
> Please understand I have to input everyone's order as well as answer questions
> 
> *I will not accept order PMs like this*
> I've created a template for your convenience as well as included a screenshot example to guide you.
> 
> 
> View attachment 180939
> 
> 
> View attachment 180935
> 
> 
> View attachment 180948
> 
> 
> View attachment 180936
> 
> 
> 
> *forgive me in advance for my brief replies but I will kindly request that you to reformat and send per the template.
> 
> if you have any questions please look at the example message draft.
> 
> -nkw
> 
> edit: sigh...
> another one...
> 
> View attachment 180953
> *


Something like this :



Order -  

Dear Mr. WaifuDontUnderstand Nakiri-san,

I would like to order . I hope this is legal in the New Mexico prefecture, in the Southwest region of Japan.

Signed,


----------



## bahamaroot

Now is it time to say "I'm in"?


----------



## M1k3

bahamaroot said:


> Now is it time to say "I'm in"?


Yes, now is the time for you and @coffeelover191919 to express there interest in  to @WifeNotUnderstand.


----------



## RevJoe

Waiting until I get home so I don't fat finger anything from my phone.


----------



## Receiver52

If I missed it I apologize but what is the intended finish? Tanaka does Kasumi and KU.


----------



## jedy617

Receiver52 said:


> If I missed it I apologize but what is the intended finish? Tanaka does Kasumi and KU.


"full polish"


----------



## M1k3

Receiver52 said:


> If I missed it I apologize but what is the intended finish? Tanaka does Kasumi and KU.


Oh he does, does he?


----------



## Receiver52

Thanks


----------



## Luftmensch

jedy617 said:


> "full polish"


----------



## blokey




----------



## MarcelNL

Quoting myself to bump this question as it sortof gets lost in all the banter 



MarcelNL said:


> One perhaps somewhat important question, is that knife shipped from witin the EU to its final destination (f.e. me) or from outside, just asking as 21% Value Assed Tax and handling will/may have to be taken into account.. and that makes it a princely 1000 euro knife.


----------



## esoo

MarcelNL said:


> Quoting myself to bump this question as it sortof gets lost in all the banter



iIRC, It was stated that the knife will be shipping from Strata (ConUS)


----------



## MarcelNL

esoo said:


> iIRC, It was stated that the knife will be shipping from Strata (ConUS)


Thanks ! that helps adding up cost.


----------



## RevJoe

That reminds me anyone know what is US custom cost is?


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

*
Hello folks: *

*A friendly bump to remind everyone that **signups for Massdrop IV are now open! *

*Please see post #650 on page 22 of this thread for further details (included below for your convenience). *

*-NKW
*





nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> *みなさん、こんにちは !
> It’s finally time to open the sign-ups.
> 
> HERE IS IMPORTANT INFO AND HOW TO SIGN UP FOR ORDERS:
> please read this and then read it again
> 
> I’m serious, read it again!
> 
> Here is a recap of the knife specifications:
> 
> 
> Knife: Tanaka Yoshikazu Ao 1 Wrought Iron Custom - Wa Gyuto
> 
> Size: 225mm <or> 250mm
> Construction: Aogami #1 core with Wrought Iron Cladding
> Grind: Sakai Workhorse, Extra Height
> 
> 
> ESTIMATED Pricing: ~ 800 USD
> *subject to variance due to exchange rate, shipping, etc.
> 
> 
> PLEASE NOTE – THESE ARE PRICES FROM STRATA PORTLAND AND DO NOT INCLUDE SHIPPING OR CUSTOMS TO YOU
> please calculate accordingly
> 
> Shipping & Payment:
> 
> Conducted with our partner Evan of Strata Portland
> 
> Further details and "how to's" will come closer to payment time/project completion date*
> ​
> //
> 
> *With that, I’d like to open the signups!*
> 
> *Here's how they will work:
> 
> Please message me (**@nakiriknaifuwaifu**) your information in this
> ~ E X A C T ~format:*
> _I'm serious about the format guys. Especially the title. Copy and paste this stuff, text goes where the carrots are (please delete them first)_
> _I get 100+ PMs when these open, keeping things uniform minimize mistakes on my end._​
> //
> 
> *Title of message: "ORDER - Tanaka Massdrop"*
> 
> 
> *Region (NA/EU/APAC): **<type region here>*
> *Country:** <type country here>*
> *Size:*
> *First Choice: <enter size you want here>*
> *Second Choice: <enter size you want here OR "none">
> 
> //
> 
> EXAMPLE:
> 
> View attachment 180924
> *
> 
> //
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *INFO ON SELECTION: All participants will be randomly ordered using the truly random noise of the universe (random.org)
> 
> Then, to choose sizes, I will go through the list in order:
> 
> If your 1st choice size is available you will be assigned that size.
> If your 1st choice size is not available but your second size choice is available you will be assigned your 2nd choice size.
> If your 1st choice size is not available and you answered "none" to the Second Choice selection (above) your spot will be placed at the end of the participant list.*
> 
> This way, you don't have to use eldritch level statistical analyses to maximize your chances of getting a knife in the size you want.
> You will only receive one knife if selected.
> 
> *We will fill as many spots as there are knives.
> The remaining participants will be placed on a waitlist in the order that they were drawn.
> 
> Edit: As has been the case with all previous drops, I am limiting entrants to folks who signed up to KKF before the thread start date to prevent people from creating profiles to skew the drawing (i.e. fake profiles, inviting friends to make accounts on KKF on one's behalf, etc.).
> 
> If you are selected, please treat this as ordering a custom knife (because that’s what this is!). We understand if there are circumstances forcing you to withdraw your order - it's still COVID time and that's what the waitlist is for - but for all other cases please try your best to adhere to the honor system.
> 
> We will send out posts confirming payment details when the project nears completion.
> Please stay posted for further details.*
> 
> *Thank you,
> NKW, @RockyBasel, @Smashmasta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~IMPORTANT ANNOUNCEMENT~
> SIGN-UPS WILL CLOSE MONDAY MAY 30TH 11:59 PM CST
> (Central Standard Time: GMT -6)
> 
> 
> Results will be made available shortly thereafter!
> Please continue to follow this thread for further updates and cool videos!
> My posts are the colorful ones - easy to find and easy to read!
> Thank you all for your support so far!
> 
> A note about deadlines:*​As you may know - this isn't my (NKW's) dayjob. Running massdrops is a labor of love, and while I'm happy to run it, it demands quite a bit of time. Please do be mindful of the updates and deadlines as they keep the project on track; for that reason they are *final. *Thank you.


----------



## Whit3Nitro

MarcelNL said:


> Quoting myself to bump this question as it sortof gets lost in all the banter



Yeh, i’m in the UK and the tax will be disgusting but massdrop.


----------



## Knivperson

Even worse from denmark. X1.4


----------



## esoo

Depending on the shipping method Evan (@Smashmasta) uses, there can at least be some certainty at shipping time on the customs/duties. For example, UPS Standard is a bill the customer method as opposed to UPS Worldwide Expedited includes the duties/etc up front in the shipping cost. I would always prefer the latter rather than the former.


----------



## Chang

Beep boop boop bop


----------



## Tler

do we know if this will be hand chiseled? stamped? or anything else on either face?


----------



## Jovidah

And most importantly: on what side will the grater be?


----------



## MarcelNL

esoo said:


> Depending on the shipping method Evan (@Smashmasta) uses, there can at least be some certainty at shipping time on the customs/duties. For example, UPS Standard is a bill the customer method as opposed to UPS Worldwide Expedited includes the duties/etc up front in the shipping cost. I would always prefer the latter rather than the former.


As Customer you get to pay the duties either way, no difference IME


----------



## esoo

MarcelNL said:


> As Customer you get to pay the duties either way, no difference IME



True, but in the case of UPS things like their brokerage rates are different depending on the class of service


----------



## Knivperson

Ship it on reduced declared value. Like 20 bucks. Nooo


----------



## RockyBasel

Jovidah said:


> And most importantly: on what side will the grater be?


 I prefer on the left side of the blade


----------



## Sdo

esoo said:


> True, but in the case of UPS things like their brokerage rates are different depending on the class of service


Brokerage rates are peanuts. VAT is the main issue.


----------



## esoo

Sdo said:


> Brokerage rates are peanuts. VAT is the main issue.



I'm not in your region, so it is hard for me to judge. I've had brokerage exceed the amount of tax I've had to pay.


----------



## superworrier

How much is VAT in EU?


----------



## MarcelNL

superworrier said:


> How much is VAT in EU?


differs per country but we have 21% VAT on most items, some like international trade (export) 0%, essential foods and books and art 9% 









BTW tarieven Europa | Overzicht tarieven EU


Een overzicht van de BTW tarieven Europa voor alle 27 landen in de EU | BTW tarief Europa




www.taxcel.nl


----------



## Heckel7302

MarcelNL said:


> differs per country but we have 21% VAT on most items, some like international trade (export) 0%, essential foods and books and art 9%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW tarieven Europa | Overzicht tarieven EU
> 
> 
> Een overzicht van de BTW tarieven Europa voor alle 27 landen in de EU | BTW tarief Europa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.taxcel.nl


Shouldn't high end knives be considered art? I certainly think so, but then again, I live in the USA where we don't have to worry about that VAT stuff.


----------



## RevJoe

Heckel7302 said:


> Shouldn't high end knives be considered art? I certainly think so, but then again, I live in the USA where we don't have to worry about that VAT stuff.


You still pay sales tax.


----------



## Heckel7302

RevJoe said:


> You still pay sales tax.


Fair, but usually that's 6-7%. Nothing like 21%. And never been hit with any import duties on top of taxes.


----------



## RockyBasel

MarcelNL said:


> differs per country but we have 21% VAT on most items, some like international trade (export) 0%, essential foods and books and art 9%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW tarieven Europa | Overzicht tarieven EU
> 
> 
> Een overzicht van de BTW tarieven Europa voor alle 27 landen in de EU | BTW tarief Europa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.taxcel.nl



Can an artisinal unicorn knife be classified as “art”?


----------



## Corradobrit1

RockyBasel said:


> Can an artisinal unicorn knife be classified as “art”?


Damn right. Functional art is a thing.


----------



## MarcelNL

I'd say yes for sure...but the problem is that customs seem to attract the same humorless rigid folks as immigration or special security details do, or auditors...


----------



## superworrier

I have no idea what duties are in the US. The minimum value to get assessed duties is 800 bucks. Luckily, all my purchases have been under that.


----------



## Jovidah

Part of the problem in Europe is that the taxes are calculated on the cost of the item + the shipping. If it's coming from the US that usually means 40 dollars or more because there's no cheap way of shipping anything. Dollar to euro exchange being in the crapper right now doesn't help either. At the end of it all you end up paying like 30-40% over the advertised price.


----------



## bsfsu

It the same in New Zealand, if you buy a knife from most overseas countries you have to pay through the nose for shipping to the bottom of the world. Then customs adds 15% of knife+shipping and a little fee just to be sure.


----------



## blokey

Used to live in Canada, while you have to pay custom, it is not as bad as VAT.


----------



## WildBoar

oh well, I haven't checked this thread since last week and I missed out on the lottery. Congratulations to those who get selected!


----------



## Jason183

WildBoar said:


> oh well, I haven't checked this thread since last week and I missed out on the lottery. Congratulations to those who get selected!


You can still sign up, still few more days left


----------



## bahamaroot

WildBoar said:


> oh well, I haven't checked this thread since last week and I missed out on the lottery. Congratulations to those who get selected!


No you haven't, check out post #650.


----------



## RockyBasel

Yup - Sign-ups for this epic knife are possible till May 30


----------



## Homechef

bahamaroot said:


> No you haven't, check out post #650.



The first 649 posts are there as a test of fortitude, ensuring only the most dedicated and obsessed make it in to the lotto...


----------



## blokey

Only after the 650 posts the real ShiHan massdrop reveal itself to the those who have the dedication.


----------



## Justinv

RockyBasel said:


> Can an artisinal unicorn knife be classified as “art”?



I’ve had whisky sent to me as decorative glass.


----------



## sansho

Corradobrit1 said:


> Damn right. Functional art is a thing.



and yet it is precisely this functionality that changes what you can legitimately declare things as.
for example, original works of art (like statuary) are duty free. but if they have utilitarian value, they don't qualify.

e.g. an original sculpture of an orange made by a famous artist -- duty free
a one of a kind "dinner plate" "sculpture" made by a famous artist -- not duty free


----------



## Corradobrit1

I think there is a good case to apply code 9701. The knives could be described as

hand-decorated manufactured articles
The kanji I assume will be hand chiseled, the handle handmade and to seal the deal perhaps a decorative motif chiseled onto the left side? That will reduce the VAT from 20% to 5%. Just need the appropriate HS code on the importation docs.






How to value goods for import VAT


Find out how to value your goods to help when working out the VAT due when importing goods into the UK.




www.gov.uk


----------



## Justinv

Call it a “reproduction Stalin ceremonial short sword”


----------



## wkleong

I am interested in one, I am in. Let me know how to proceed please


----------



## Hockey3081

wkleong said:


> I am interested in one, I am in. Let me know how to proceed please





nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> *みなさん、こんにちは !
> It’s finally time to open the sign-ups.
> 
> HERE IS IMPORTANT INFO AND HOW TO SIGN UP FOR ORDERS:
> please read this and then read it again
> 
> I’m serious, read it again!
> 
> Here is a recap of the knife specifications:
> 
> 
> Knife: Tanaka Yoshikazu Ao 1 Wrought Iron Custom - Wa Gyuto
> 
> Size: 225mm <or> 250mm
> Construction: Aogami #1 core with Wrought Iron Cladding
> Grind: Sakai Workhorse, Extra Height
> 
> 
> ESTIMATED Pricing: ~ 800 USD
> *subject to variance due to exchange rate, shipping, etc.
> 
> 
> PLEASE NOTE – THESE ARE PRICES FROM STRATA PORTLAND AND DO NOT INCLUDE SHIPPING OR CUSTOMS TO YOU
> please calculate accordingly
> 
> Shipping & Payment:
> 
> Conducted with our partner Evan of Strata Portland
> 
> Further details and "how to's" will come closer to payment time/project completion date*
> ​
> //
> 
> *With that, I’d like to open the signups!*
> 
> *Here's how they will work:
> 
> Please message me (**@nakiriknaifuwaifu**) your information in this
> ~ E X A C T ~format:*
> _I'm serious about the format guys. Especially the title. Copy and paste this stuff, text goes where the carrots are (please delete them first)_
> _I get 100+ PMs when these open, keeping things uniform minimize mistakes on my end._​
> //
> 
> *Title of message: "ORDER - Tanaka Massdrop"*
> 
> 
> *Region (NA/EU/APAC): **<type region here>*
> *Country:** <type country here>*
> *Size:*
> *First Choice: <enter size you want here>*
> *Second Choice: <enter size you want here OR "none">
> 
> //
> 
> EXAMPLE:
> 
> View attachment 180924
> *
> 
> //
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *INFO ON SELECTION: All participants will be randomly ordered using the truly random noise of the universe (random.org)
> 
> Then, to choose sizes, I will go through the list in order:
> 
> If your 1st choice size is available you will be assigned that size.
> If your 1st choice size is not available but your second size choice is available you will be assigned your 2nd choice size.
> If your 1st choice size is not available and you answered "none" to the Second Choice selection (above) your spot will be placed at the end of the participant list.*
> 
> This way, you don't have to use eldritch level statistical analyses to maximize your chances of getting a knife in the size you want.
> You will only receive one knife if selected.
> 
> *We will fill as many spots as there are knives.
> The remaining participants will be placed on a waitlist in the order that they were drawn.
> 
> Edit: As has been the case with all previous drops, I am limiting entrants to folks who signed up to KKF before the thread start date to prevent people from creating profiles to skew the drawing (i.e. fake profiles, inviting friends to make accounts on KKF on one's behalf, etc.).
> 
> If you are selected, please treat this as ordering a custom knife (because that’s what this is!). We understand if there are circumstances forcing you to withdraw your order - it's still COVID time and that's what the waitlist is for - but for all other cases please try your best to adhere to the honor system.
> 
> We will send out posts confirming payment details when the project nears completion.
> Please stay posted for further details.*
> 
> *Thank you,
> NKW, @RockyBasel, @Smashmasta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~IMPORTANT ANNOUNCEMENT~
> SIGN-UPS WILL CLOSE MONDAY MAY 30TH 11:59 PM CST
> (Central Standard Time: GMT -6)
> 
> 
> Results will be made available shortly thereafter!
> Please continue to follow this thread for further updates and cool videos!
> My posts are the colorful ones - easy to find and easy to read!
> Thank you all for your support so far!
> 
> A note about deadlines:*​As you may know - this isn't my (NKW's) dayjob. Running massdrops is a labor of love, and while I'm happy to run it, it demands quite a bit of time. Please do be mindful of the updates and deadlines as they keep the project on track; for that reason they are *final. *Thank you.


----------



## wkleong

I am interested in getting a gyuto which has an edge length of 240mm, How should I proceed for this?


----------



## wkleong

ORDER- TANAKA MASSDROP

Region (NA/EU/APAC): APAC
Country: Singapore
Size:
First Choice: 250
Second Choice: 225

Thanks. 

Best regards


----------



## Hockey3081

wkleong said:


> ORDER- TANAKA MASSDROP
> 
> Region (NA/EU/APAC): APAC
> Country: Singapore
> Size:
> First Choice: 250
> Second Choice: 225
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Best regards



Trying to help you out here. Please read the instructions I included a few posts up.


----------



## wkleong

sorry, quite new to this site, I've sent a pm to nakiriknaifuwaifu


----------



## blokey

wkleong said:


> sorry, quite new to this site, I've sent a pm to nakiriknaifuwaifu


By the way there’s only 30 being made so the final buyer are chosen randomly, most of us probably won’t get in, just to be clear.


----------



## parbaked

I’m in…please PM me for my details and handle preferences.


----------



## Whit3Nitro

Corradobrit1 said:


> I think there is a good case to apply code 9701. The knives could be described as
> 
> hand-decorated manufactured articles
> The kanji I assume will be hand chiseled, the handle handmade and to seal the deal perhaps a decorative motif chiseled onto the left side? That will reduce the VAT from 20% to 5%. Just need the appropriate HS code on the importation docs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How to value goods for import VAT
> 
> 
> Find out how to value your goods to help when working out the VAT due when importing goods into the UK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.gov.uk




Yes please!


----------



## MarcelNL

Is the tariff code indeed used for VAT? or just for tariffs aka import duties the way I know it? 
Other than that I'm pretty sure the code is assigned following a clear logic and it IS a knife so I am not sure you can ever end up in 'hand decorated manufactured articles' but that aside....

If VAT follows the tariff we should ship straight to EU from Japan as there is likely NO tariff in place.


https://www.eu-japan.eu/sites/default/files/imce/library/epahandbook_2021.pdf



Problem is that VAT is defined differently, and our tax dept tells me that I need to pay VAT over the total value of goods, shipping and handling and duties (if any), and the categories of which VAT percentage needs to be paid do not mention anything like a tariff code but that is a simple list stating 'you pay 21% unless and then a few exceptions without 'sharp pointy objects' listed as exception,


----------



## Sdo

MarcelNL said:


> Is the tariff code indeed used for VAT? or just for tariffs aka import duties the way I know it?
> Other than that I'm pretty sure the code is assigned following a clear logic and it IS a knife so I am not sure you can ever end up in 'hand decorated manufactured articles' but that aside....
> 
> If VAT follows the tariff we should ship straight to EU from Japan as there is likely NO tariff in place.
> 
> 
> https://www.eu-japan.eu/sites/default/files/imce/library/epahandbook_2021.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Problem is that VAT is defined differently, and our tax dept tells me that I need to pay VAT over the total value of goods, shipping and handling and duties (if any), and the categories of which VAT percentage needs to be paid do not mention anything like a tariff code but that is a simple list stating 'you pay 21% unless and then a few exceptions without 'sharp pointy objects' listed as exception,


This is not possible. Tax man does not sleep. At least in the EU.


----------



## gaijin

MarcelNL said:


> Is the tariff code indeed used for VAT? or just for tariffs aka import duties the way I know it?
> Other than that I'm pretty sure the code is assigned following a clear logic and it IS a knife so I am not sure you can ever end up in 'hand decorated manufactured articles' but that aside....
> 
> If VAT follows the tariff we should ship straight to EU from Japan as there is likely NO tariff in place.
> 
> 
> https://www.eu-japan.eu/sites/default/files/imce/library/epahandbook_2021.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Problem is that VAT is defined differently, and our tax dept tells me that I need to pay VAT over the total value of goods, shipping and handling and duties (if any), and the categories of which VAT percentage needs to be paid do not mention anything like a tariff code but that is a simple list stating 'you pay 21% unless and then a few exceptions without 'sharp pointy objects' listed as exception,



Lik @Sdo says, you will pay VAT unless someone makes a mistake. In my neck of the woods, the base VAT is 25% and I usually calculate price +30% to take customs and handling fees into consideration. In the few cases it becomes cheaper, I get a positive surprise and go on with my day.


----------



## Southpaw

Sorry if this has been answered, I’m skimming a lot of this, but do we know who the sharpener is???


----------



## superworrier

Southpaw said:


> Sorry if this has been answered, I’m skimming a lot of this, but do we know who the sharpener is???


No, and we may never know.


----------



## RevJoe

Southpaw said:


> Sorry if this has been answered, I’m skimming a lot of this, but do we know who the sharpener is???


No


----------



## Heckel7302

Southpaw said:


> Sorry if this has been answered, I’m skimming a lot of this, but do we know who the sharpener is???


I heard it was Shi.Han.


----------



## Southpaw

superworrier said:


> No, and we may never know.





RevJoe said:


> No


I would assume it’s the same as either Sakai Kikumori or the JNS sharpener. 

You have to assume Takada/Myojin/‘Kyuzo’ would have restrictions on putting out non brand knives with him. Similar to the Fujiyama/Kaiju shortage is by Konosuke’s choice.

Although Mitsuaki Takada seems like the kind of guy who wants as many people as he can to try his work, AND he has his own company… who knows.

Either way I’m excited to see these when they come out


----------



## Southpaw

Heckel7302 said:


> I heard it was Shi.Han.


Lol it’s one of the Iizuka brothers


----------



## superworrier

Southpaw said:


> I would assume it’s the same as either Sakai Kikumori or the JNS sharpener.
> 
> You have to assume Takada/Myojin/‘Kyuzo’ would have restrictions on putting out non brand knives with him. Similar to the Fujiyama/Kaiju shortage is by Konosuke’s choice.
> 
> Although Mitsuaki Takada seems like the kind of guy who wants as many people as he can to try his work, AND he has his own company… who knows.
> 
> Either way I’m excited to see these when they come out


 No, there are Tanaka/Myojin, Tanaka/Kyuzo, and Tanaka/Takada knives available through multiple brands.
Kikumori has worked with different sharpeners. They may not be allowed to market it as such though.


----------



## Southpaw

superworrier said:


> No, there are Tanaka/Myojin, Tanaka/Kyuzo, and Tanaka/Takada knives available through multiple brands.
> Kikumori has worked with different sharpeners. They may not be allowed to market it as such though.


Well I knew that was the case for Takada (Hitohira, Konosuke and Takada no Hamono) and I guess for Kyuzo (Voldemort.com’s Tanakas) but Myojin does too?

I guess it’s just the brand numbers, and also probably why Yohei and Kyuzo are a thing lol


----------



## Knivperson

> ="Southpaw, post: 907670, member: 45395"]
> Sorry if this has been answered, I’m skimming a lot of this, but do we know who the sharpener is???


It's mazaki


----------



## Corradobrit1

My money is on Nomura-san. If there's a hint of bead blasting there will be trouble.....


----------



## Knivperson

What does "full polish" mean? @nakiriknaifuwaifu


----------



## M1k3

Luftmensch said:


> View attachment 181034





Knivperson said:


> What does "full polish" mean? @nakiriknaifuwaifu


----------



## RockyBasel

All I know, given the high profile of the project, and tanaka san’s personal emotion and interest in this project - the sharpener will be a premier sharpener - as a high level of skills will be needed given the WI cladding
We will try and find out - but we may never know directly, but some sharpeners have a style that we might be able to decipher

But the names that keep being mentioned are myojin and Takada -‘but who knows

We will find out soon enough


----------



## M1k3

The real question is, who's toddler will be doing the Kanji?


----------



## bahamaroot

M1k3 said:


> The real question is, who's toddler will be doing the Kanji?


This is a Tanaka not a Kato...


----------



## M1k3

bahamaroot said:


> This is a Takada not a Kato...


Takada isn't doing the handle.... And sharpener hasn't been revealed so....

I have some grandsons between the ages of 4 and 8 I'd volunteer.*

*For a knife


----------



## bahamaroot

M1k3 said:


> Takada isn't doing the handle.... And sharpener hasn't been revealed so....
> 
> I have some grandsons between the ages of 4 and 8 I'd volunteer.*
> 
> *For a knife


I meant Tanaka of course but had Takada on the brain. 

And I have a 5 yr old granddaughter that could help...


----------



## Smashmasta

esoo said:


> Depending on the shipping method Evan (@Smashmasta) uses, there can at least be some certainty at shipping time on the customs/duties. For example, UPS Standard is a bill the customer method as opposed to UPS Worldwide Expedited includes the duties/etc up front in the shipping cost. I would always prefer the latter rather than the former.


Yes, we can ship UPS or DHL (or Fedex and USPS). @Knivperson @Whit3Nitro @MarcelNL We can talk about customs if you email us.


----------



## Knife.Knut

Smashmasta said:


> Yes, we can ship UPS or DHL (or Fedex and USPS). @Knivperson @Whit3Nitro @MarcelNL We can talk about customs if you email us.


Can I also book my own shipping using my own DHL corporate account?


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

RockyBasel said:


> All I know, given the high profile of the project, and tanaka san’s personal emotion and interest in this project - the sharpener will be a premier sharpener - as a high level of skills will be needed given the WI cladding
> We will try and find out - but we may never know directly, but some sharpeners have a style that we might be able to decipher
> 
> But the names that keep being mentioned are myojin and Takada -‘but who knows
> 
> We will find out soon enough


Takada’s finish is sick although Myojin’s grind is performing extremely well. Both would be great but I still hope it’s gonna be Myojin because he grinds Kaiju. With the workhorse profile and Myojin grind and full polish we could say this is Kaiju Massdrop, right?


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> we could say this is Kaiju Massdrop, right?


Just wanted to declare on behalf of all organisers: Kaiju is a trademark of Konosuke and is not related to this drop.
Don't want @Smashmasta to get in trouble over this.


----------



## RockyBasel

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> Just wanted to declare on behalf of all organisers: Kaiju is a trademark of Konosuke and is not related to this drop.
> Don't want @Smashmasta to get in trouble over this.



NKW has spoken - and heed his warning!

We need to steer clear of any K references


----------



## blokey

So no Kamikoto mass drop next?


----------



## M1k3

blokey said:


> So no Kamikoto mass drop next?


No, no. Caijo drop is next


----------



## captaincaed

I think the drop needs a name. Maybe the smith could christen the project?


----------



## blokey

Mt. Kita Ultraman


----------



## Dan E

trying my luck once again !

I agree takada would be nice, but my bets are on nomoura as well.


----------



## tally-ho

captaincaed said:


> I think the drop needs a name.


Since the knife will be tall with a workhouse grind and with wrought iron from UK, here's a short one : *shire* (a.k.a. gentle giant).


----------



## M1k3

captaincaed said:


> I think the drop needs a name. Maybe the smith could christen the project?


Monosuke Caijo


----------



## Jovidah

Tanakasu Fancywara.
Or just go for maximum cliché and call it Godzilla or some derivative like Wroughtzilla.


----------



## Dull_Apex

Wroughthorse


----------



## RockyBasel

Dull_Apex said:


> Wroughthorse





Dull_Apex said:


> Wroughthorse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://thekingsbay.com/wp-content[QUOTE="Dull_Apex, post: 907797, member: 46381"]
> Wroughthorse
> 
> funny - gives WH a whole new perspective


----------



## Jovidah

I can't wait until the first knifemaker called Hung starts making beefier knives...


----------



## Delat

captaincaed said:


> I think the drop needs a name. Maybe the smith could christen the project?



BaselWaifu No Hamono Masshole Massflow, aka BW MM


----------



## Naftoor

A sketchy translation website tells me ‘Carrot Tangler’ in English turns into ‘亡人尺尺回了　兀丹ん呂ユヨ尺’ in kanji. I see 0 problems with getting this hand chiseled into each of these soon to be incredibly rare and special blades that will never be replicated.


----------



## Smashmasta

Knife.Knut said:


> Can I also book my own shipping using my own DHL corporate account?


Sure. Just email us the shipping label with our address as the 'shipping from' address. Eazy peazy.


----------



## MarcelNL

making sure to tick 'bill receiver'


----------



## RockyBasel

*SOME INTERIM UPDATES:*
Knife fanatics- Just heard from Evan - Tanaka san has already forge-welded 5 knives, but they have not been quenched yet. So far, his feedback is that the wrought iron is of exceptional quality, and the characteristics of the wrought creates a very high potential for this blue 1 knife's performance

Tanaka san has jumped right into the project, much faster than expected. Our enthusiasm has clearly caught on! Needless to say, Shi.han is equally excited. By now, all of you geniuses have figured out that this is a collab between the sakai and new mexico prefectures.

Daisuke plans to meet with Tanaka san in a few days to do a couple of things - firstly, discuss with Tanaka san which sharpener will bring out the best quality and characteristics of the blade. After that discussion, we will be able to firm up the price for KKF. So NKW will should be back with you sometime next week with firm pricing and other updates.

Secondly, Daisuke will make a video of the knife proceedings, and you will get to see the unicorn taking its first rough shape as the Blue 1 and wrought gets forge welded and quenched.

Fellow knife fans, we intend to provide as much gory detail as possible as your massdrop blade gets made, step by step


----------



## MarcelNL

WHY did you post this while I was making peace with myself for not wanting this, eerrrr not signing up....
On a spending spree for audio so I figured to tune down something else to make it look as if I'm not burning $$


----------



## RockyBasel

MarcelNL said:


> WHY did you post this while I was making peace with myself for not wanting this, eerrrr not signing up....


Not too late my friend


----------



## NotAddictedYet

MarcelNL said:


> WHY did you post this while I was making peace with myself for not wanting this, eerrrr not signing up....
> On a spending spree for audio so I figured to tune down something else to make it look as if I'm not burning $$


Please do tell us about this setup


----------



## Corradobrit1

RockyBasel said:


> forge welded and quenched.


Mizu?


----------



## ethompson

Corradobrit1 said:


> Mizu?


Extra special carrot juice


----------



## M1k3

RockyBasel said:


> Needless to say, Shi.han is equally excited. By now, all of you geniuses have figured out that this is a collab between the sakai and new mexico prefectures.


Que es esto?


----------



## blokey

Corradobrit1 said:


> Mizu?


Didn’t you receive the message about blood donation?


----------



## M1k3

Corradobrit1 said:


> Mizu?


Cat urine mixed with the kitty litter.


----------



## Corradobrit1

blokey said:


> Didn’t you receive the message about blood donation?


I wasn't aware forced patina was part of the brief?


----------



## nwshull

I vote this be named after the super robot/ mecha genre.


----------



## julestools

JUST DISCOVERED THIS!! What a goddamn blessing. Thank you knife lords (read: organizers & smiths) 🥹


----------



## tylerleach

Have we opened the list to sign up yet?? If not how/when do I do this?


----------



## RockyBasel

tylerleach said:


> Have we opened the list to sign up yet?? If not how/when do I do this?



The list is still open - I think it’s post #650 or so - we close the list on Monday May 30 midnight


----------



## tylerleach

RockyBasel said:


> The list is still open - I think it’s post #650 or so - we close the list on Monday May 30 midnight


I just signed up… I was under the impression it wasn’t going to open for another few days! So if I’m reading this correctly, they will be doing a random draw from these sign ups? I’m new to the massdrop game!


----------



## RockyBasel

tylerleach said:


> I just signed up… I was under the impression it wasn’t going to open for another few days! So if I’m reading this correctly, they will be doing a random draw from these sign ups? I’m new to the massdrop game!



Yes Random - driven by the particles from the Universe - according to NKW

Since this is your first time, feel free to Get your hopes really high on this one


----------



## Naftoor

RockyBasel said:


> Since this is your first time, feel free to Get your hopes really high on this one





Ohhh that’s the mistake I’ve been making. 

I’ve been assuming I had 0 chance and had decided I would take my pleasure my putting the idea of carrot tangling kanji and no horny ferrules for other peoples knives 

I look forward to my new-found optimism landing me the lottery


----------



## NotAddictedYet

It's a little cliche, but can't think of a more appropriate name for this knife than Godzilla or Gojita in Japanese.

You know, keep the monster theme going


----------



## blokey

tylerleach said:


> I just signed up… I was under the impression it wasn’t going to open for another few days! So if I’m reading this correctly, they will be doing a random draw from these sign ups? I’m new to the massdrop game!


No more new cars?


----------



## Luftmensch

Corradobrit1 said:


> Mizu?


yuzu


----------



## VikiJaya

Hope my lottery luck hits this one !


----------



## cotedupy

Out of curiosity - may I ask what it is about stabilized wood people don't like in handles?

I mostly work with non-stabilized woods personally, and tbh sometimes it's a right f-ing faff, I mostly use it because it's cheaper (free) and I don't have a stabilizing chamber. But when I do use stabilized pieces I quite like the results. I'd be interested to hear why others don't...


----------



## Knivperson

So did anybody set up some rebound buys if one doesnt get the golden ticket? I have a couple of jnats on the horizon. 

Remember, knives and stones bought with the money that should have gone to the MD are kinda free.


----------



## EricEricEric

What does his wrought iron look like?


----------



## blokey

Knivperson said:


> So did anybody set up some rebound buys if one doesnt get the golden ticket? I have a couple of jnats on the horizon.
> 
> Remember, knives and stones bought with the money that should have gone to the MD are kinda free.


The Tetsujin in BST right now is pretty tempting, there is also a Tanaka x Kyuzo at Tosho right now.


----------



## ahhactive

cotedupy said:


> Out of curiosity - may I ask what it is about stabilized wood people don't like in handles?
> 
> I mostly work with non-stabilized woods personally, and tbh sometimes it's a right f-ing faff, I mostly use it because it's cheaper (free) and I don't have a stabilizing chamber. But when I do use stabilized pieces I quite like the results. I'd be interested to hear why others don't...


Personally stab handle materials aren't readily available in my region, also our wa handle makers have had bad experience( bad material). but i'm sure some makers make them right.


----------



## Corradobrit1

Luftmensch said:


> yuzu


weallzu


----------



## Corradobrit1

cotedupy said:


> Out of curiosity - may I ask what it is about stabilized wood people don't like in handles?
> 
> I mostly work with non-stabilized woods personally, and tbh sometimes it's a right f-ing faff, I mostly use it because it's cheaper (free) and I don't have a stabilizing chamber. But when I do use stabilized pieces I quite like the results. I'd be interested to hear why others don't...


Its all subjective but to me stabilized wood feels dead and plasticky in hand. When wet, grip is poor.


----------



## Delat

cotedupy said:


> Out of curiosity - may I ask what it is about stabilized wood people don't like in handles?
> 
> I mostly work with non-stabilized woods personally, and tbh sometimes it's a right f-ing faff, I mostly use it because it's cheaper (free) and I don't have a stabilizing chamber. But when I do use stabilized pieces I quite like the results. I'd be interested to hear why others don't...



The feel is overly smooth and artificial. I’m fine with it on shorter knives like 180s I use for quick preps, and in fact I love the visual effects that can be achieved with some dyed and stabilized woods. But for practical purposes I wouldn’t really want stabilized on a larger knife that I use for longer preps especially ones where my hands might get wet or slippery or I need a firm grip for applying extra force.


----------



## Barmoley

In addition to the above stabilized wood is usually very heavy, so depending on the knife can mess up the balance and overall weight.


----------



## tostadas

Delat said:


> The feel is overly smooth and artificial. I’m fine with it on shorter knives like 180s I use for quick preps, and in fact I love the visual effects that can be achieved with some dyed and stabilized woods. But for practical purposes I wouldn’t really want stabilized on a larger knife that I use for longer preps especially ones where my hands might get wet or slippery or I need a firm grip for applying extra force.


Could it be the finish on the particular handle that you dislike as opposed to the stabilization? I find that stabilized wood still has the same feel as nonstabilized wood (still has the same grain, but doesnt shrink and swell as much). However, if you coat a piece of wood with boiled linseed oil or tru oil, it might cover the wood grain and feel "plastic-y". Or if the wood is sanded to a very high grit to bring out the look of the wood, that can feel very smooth compared to say a rough sand on ho wood. Maybe try knocking down the finish on your handle with some 220 grit sandpaper and see if that changes things.


Barmoley said:


> In addition to the above stabilized wood is usually very heavy, so depending on the knife can mess up the balance and overall weight.


I agree with this in general. Stabilized wood tends to be similar density to heavier woods like ironwood or blackwoods. The actual density depends on the specific wood though. So that's definitely something to consider.


----------



## Delat

tostadas said:


> Could it be the finish on the particular handle that you dislike as opposed to the stabilization? I find that stabilized wood still has the same feel as nonstabilized wood (still has the same grain, but doesnt shrink and swell as much). However, if you coat a piece of wood with boiled linseed oil or tru oil, it might cover the wood grain and feel "plastic-y". Or if the wood is sanded to a very high grit to bring out the look of the wood, that can feel very smooth compared to say a rough sand on ho wood. Maybe try knocking down the finish on your handle with some 220 grit sandpaper and see if that changes things.
> 
> I agree with this in general. Stabilized wood tends to be similar density to heavier woods like ironwood or blackwoods. The actual density depends on the specific wood though. So that's definitely something to consider.



Very possible that it’s just the one stabilized example I have that’s not great. And you’re definitely right that any finish that builds up like BLO or polyurethane/varnish combos will have a plastic feel.


----------



## Barmoley

tostadas said:


> Could it be the finish on the particular handle that you dislike as opposed to the stabilization? I find that stabilized wood still has the same feel as nonstabilized wood (still has the same grain, but doesnt shrink and swell as much). However, if you coat a piece of wood with boiled linseed oil or tru oil, it might cover the wood grain and feel "plastic-y". Or if the wood is sanded to a very high grit to bring out the look of the wood, that can feel very smooth compared to say a rough sand on ho wood. Maybe try knocking down the finish on your handle with some 220 grit sandpaper and see if that changes things.
> 
> I agree with this in general. Stabilized wood tends to be similar density to heavier woods like ironwood or blackwoods. The actual density depends on the specific wood though. So that's definitely something to consider.


The final result in addition to the wood used depends on the resin and to some degree on the process that were used. Being slippery and plasticky is worse when finished to high grid, which seems to be the default of many handle makers. This is most likely due to wanting to bring out the beauty of the wood, but it interferes with the usability even though visually the results can be strikingly beautiful.


----------



## RockyBasel

EricEricEric said:


> What does his wrought iron look like?



It depends - it can look differently depending upon the treatment by the sharpener - but Halcyon Forge makes a lot of wrought iron Gyuto’s - here is another rentetsu (wrought) clad beauty

But we will know in a week or two when the first of the knives is created as a test sample

Here is a rentetsu example:


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

RockyBasel said:


> It depends - it can look differently depending upon the treatment by the sharpener - but Halcyon Forge makes a lot of wrought iron Gyuto’s - here is another rentetsu (wrought) clad beauty
> 
> But we will know in a week or two when the first of the knives is created as a test sample
> 
> Here is a rentetsu example:
> View attachment 181602


photo/knife credits:









(@knife.knackery) • Instagram photos and videos


3,020 Followers, 169 Following, 96 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from (@knife.knackery)




www.instagram.com






but yes the impurities in the wrought iron give rise to the grain, so the look of wrought depends on how much impurity is in the steel and how the material has been worked.
we won't know what it'll look like till the knives are made. 
exciting, no?


----------



## refcast

__





How To Identify Wrought Iron | Date Wrought Ironwork







www.realwroughtiron.com
















__





Work by Toby Bowles | The Real Wrought Iron Company







www.realwroughtiron.com


----------



## natto

As long as the handle is easy to remove I'm fine.


----------



## RevJoe

I think my Mazaki bbq santoku might have a stabilized handle. And I only say that because of the brightness I want to say it feels like wood and I don't think I have had a grip issue with it. I use it a lot. But I know for sure my others are not as I treat them periodic ly with the beeswax etc. 

I just want a wa Oct wood handle that is appropriate for the knife and some balance, I don't mind if the balance is forward some. But most of mine are pretty well balanced as is. My maz suji is the only one non octagon wa I have it is either a wa d or heart.


----------



## Dan-

It'd be nice to have a handle that's not ebony, tbh. So long as it's not garish. I have faith in NKW et al to not do that. 

I have to ask: when's the nakiri massdrop?


----------



## RevJoe

Dan- said:


> It'd be nice to have a handle that's not ebony, tbh. So long as it's not garish. I have faith in NKW et al to not do that.
> 
> I have to ask: when's the nakiri massdrop?


LOL just trying to give me a reason to buy one.


----------



## Justinv

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> but yes the impurities in the wrought iron give rise to the grain, so the look of wrought depends on how much impurity is in the steel and how the material has been worked.
> we won't know what it'll look like till the knives are made.
> exciting, no?



No. The look of it is heavily dependent on what you cut. Its very reactive, this isn’t 1024 layer stainless damascus.


----------



## Rangen

Justinv said:


> No. The look of it is heavily dependent on what you cut. Its very reactive, this isn’t 1024 layer stainless damascus.


Yes, very reactive. Undesirably reactive. Really awful. People should rescind their signups. And if that gives me more of a chance at this knife, isn't it a perfect world?


----------



## Dan-

Random thought: if each piece is unique, and a knife like this doesn't exist otherwise, then shouldn't each knife be numbered with kanji on the tang? Imagine: a particularly numbered (or run of numbers) knife becomes mystical, able to be parted with only in the rare case the owner has the courage to put it up for sale.


----------



## tylerleach

blokey said:


> No more new cars?


Got some roller blades at a garage sale… I’ll be straight…


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

*Hey all, 

Update on signups: 
All of those who sent me an order should have received a confirmation message OR a request to resubmit with proper format. 
Sorry for the few days' delay - I've been under the weather lately. 

After signups close next week (5/30, 11:59 CST), I will post a list of all users who signed up along with their information. 
Please check that list: you will have 24 hours from the time of posting to make any relevant changes. 
If I somehow missed your message - please reply back to the original message sent before the time limit and I will add you back in (this does not apply to people resubmitting incorrectly formatted PMs). 

Thanks,
NKW
@RockyBasel 
@Smashmasta *


----------



## MarcelNL

@nakiriknaifuwaifu get well soon..my recipe was lying in bed watching pulp on TV for three days


----------



## RockyBasel

Monday is the deadline - get orders in please!

More news in the sharpener, and perhaps pics of the first test knife in the next 2 weeks


----------



## blokey

When will the lucky ones be announced? 24 hours after May 30th?


----------



## RockyBasel

blokey said:


> When will the lucky ones be announced? 24 hours after May 30th?


They will be announced soon thereafter - you will refer to us as either a “massketeer” or “masshole” - depending on the outcome


----------



## blokey

RockyBasel said:


> They will be announced soon thereafter - you will refer to us as either a “massketeer” or “masshole” - depending on the outcome


If I got the spot I'd get a unique knife, if I don't got the spot I'd save $800 to buy some nice knives, I see this as a win win situation.


----------



## RockyBasel

blokey said:


> If I got the spot I'd get a unique knife, if I don't got the spot I'd save $800 to buy some nice knives, I see this as a win win situation.



The best perspective - it will be a “win-win” for all!

All for one and one for all!


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu




----------



## Jovidah

You're lucky I was too lazy to send you a PM to sign up for the next Spåre MCX!


----------



## Lcampolongo

I'm in!


----------



## RockyBasel

TODAY IS THE LAST DAY FOR ORDERS! Get them in or forever hold your peace


----------



## ian

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> View attachment 181780
> 
> View attachment 181781
> 
> View attachment 181782
> 
> View attachment 181778
> 
> View attachment 181779


Is this the sharpener?


----------



## RockyBasel

ian said:


> Is this the sharpener?



We can’t reveal yet who the sharpener is. But yes, think New Mexico


----------



## M1k3

RockyBasel said:


> TODAY IS THE LAST DAY FOR ORDERS! Get them in or forever hold your peace


@coffeelover191919!!!!¡¡¡¡


----------



## gregfisk

blokey said:


>



Start blokey’s polish cow music and then scroll to NKW’s dancing cows and it’s even funnier.


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> *みなさん、こんにちは !
> It’s finally time to open the sign-ups.
> 
> HERE IS IMPORTANT INFO AND HOW TO SIGN UP FOR ORDERS:
> please read this and then read it again
> 
> I’m serious, read it again!
> 
> Here is a recap of the knife specifications:
> 
> 
> Knife: Tanaka Yoshikazu Ao 1 Wrought Iron Custom - Wa Gyuto
> 
> Size: 225mm <or> 250mm
> Construction: Aogami #1 core with Wrought Iron Cladding
> Grind: Sakai Workhorse, Extra Height
> 
> 
> ESTIMATED Pricing: ~ 800 USD
> *subject to variance due to exchange rate, shipping, etc.
> 
> 
> PLEASE NOTE – THESE ARE PRICES FROM STRATA PORTLAND AND DO NOT INCLUDE SHIPPING OR CUSTOMS TO YOU
> please calculate accordingly
> 
> Shipping & Payment:
> 
> Conducted with our partner Evan of Strata Portland
> 
> Further details and "how to's" will come closer to payment time/project completion date*
> ​
> //
> 
> *With that, I’d like to open the signups!*
> 
> *Here's how they will work:
> 
> Please message me (**@nakiriknaifuwaifu**) your information in this
> ~ E X A C T ~format:*
> _I'm serious about the format guys. Especially the title. Copy and paste this stuff, text goes where the carrots are (please delete them first)_
> _I get 100+ PMs when these open, keeping things uniform minimize mistakes on my end._​
> //
> 
> *Title of message: "ORDER - Tanaka Massdrop"*
> 
> 
> *Region (NA/EU/APAC): **<type region here>*
> *Country:** <type country here>*
> *Size:*
> *First Choice: <enter size you want here>*
> *Second Choice: <enter size you want here OR "none">
> 
> //
> 
> EXAMPLE:
> 
> View attachment 180924
> *
> 
> //
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *INFO ON SELECTION: All participants will be randomly ordered using the truly random noise of the universe (random.org)
> 
> Then, to choose sizes, I will go through the list in order:
> 
> If your 1st choice size is available you will be assigned that size.
> If your 1st choice size is not available but your second size choice is available you will be assigned your 2nd choice size.
> If your 1st choice size is not available and you answered "none" to the Second Choice selection (above) your spot will be placed at the end of the participant list.*
> 
> This way, you don't have to use eldritch level statistical analyses to maximize your chances of getting a knife in the size you want.
> You will only receive one knife if selected.
> 
> *We will fill as many spots as there are knives.
> The remaining participants will be placed on a waitlist in the order that they were drawn.
> 
> Edit: As has been the case with all previous drops, I am limiting entrants to folks who signed up to KKF before the thread start date to prevent people from creating profiles to skew the drawing (i.e. fake profiles, inviting friends to make accounts on KKF on one's behalf, etc.).
> 
> If you are selected, please treat this as ordering a custom knife (because that’s what this is!). We understand if there are circumstances forcing you to withdraw your order - it's still COVID time and that's what the waitlist is for - but for all other cases please try your best to adhere to the honor system.
> 
> We will send out posts confirming payment details when the project nears completion.
> Please stay posted for further details.*
> 
> *Thank you,
> NKW, @RockyBasel, @Smashmasta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~IMPORTANT ANNOUNCEMENT~
> SIGN-UPS WILL CLOSE MONDAY MAY 30TH 11:59 PM CST
> (Central Standard Time: GMT -6)
> 
> 
> Results will be made available shortly thereafter!
> Please continue to follow this thread for further updates and cool videos!
> My posts are the colorful ones - easy to find and easy to read!
> Thank you all for your support so far!
> 
> A note about deadlines:*​As you may know - this isn't my (NKW's) dayjob. Running massdrops is a labor of love, and while I'm happy to run it, it demands quite a bit of time. Please do be mindful of the updates and deadlines as they keep the project on track; for that reason they are *final. *Thank you.


Hi all, 
There are approximately 12 more hours left before I close this drop (11:59 PM, Central Standard Time). 
There is still time to sign up; instructions are in the post above. Please follow the instructions, and feel free to copy and paste the PM format. 

Thanks for the tremendous amount of interest so far. 
NKW


----------



## M1k3

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> Hi all,
> There are approximately 12 more hours left before I close this drop (11:59 PM, Central Standard Time).
> There is still time to sign up; instructions are in the post above. Please follow the instructions, and feel free to copy and paste the PM format.
> 
> Thanks for the tremendous amount of interest so far.
> NKW


@coffeelover191919 don't miss your chance! Messaged you for good measure also.


----------



## NotAddictedYet

M1k3 said:


> @coffeelover191919 don't miss your chance! Messaged you for good measure also.


Someone PLEASE explain this


----------



## tostadas

NotAddictedYet said:


> Someone PLEASE explain this


You can read thru this entire mass drop thread. TLDR, he likes to try and jump in way late, after having plenty of opportunities to join, and has trouble understanding why others laugh at him for doing so.





Massdrop for KKF?


Do you talk about knives at work? There might be a chance at least some will think 'he's always raving about this, there's probably something special about this knife'. 🙂 It's funny how this works, we once got a bottle of wine for Christmas from someone who has an extensive collection and drove...




www.kitchenknifeforums.com


----------



## superworrier

Mr Shihan, want to make another 800?


----------



## ian

M1k3 said:


> @coffeelover191919 don't miss your chance! Messaged you for good measure also.



Hopefully he has email alerts for his PMs! Do the @mods know any other way to contact him? If we all work together, anything is possible.


----------



## blokey

@YoshikazuTanaka, please make me one with fancy rainbow handle, thanks!


----------



## Hockey3081

tostadas said:


> You can read thru this entire mass drop thread. TLDR, he likes to try and jump in way late, after having plenty of opportunities to join, and has trouble understanding why others laugh at him for doing so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Massdrop for KKF?
> 
> 
> Do you talk about knives at work? There might be a chance at least some will think 'he's always raving about this, there's probably something special about this knife'. 🙂 It's funny how this works, we once got a bottle of wine for Christmas from someone who has an extensive collection and drove...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kitchenknifeforums.com



Ha! This is brilliant! I didn’t realize it was recurring thing for him. I knew about the Kamon MD where he chimed in 2 days after the deadline. 






Massdrop III: Kamon


Someone is jumping up and down with joy.




www.kitchenknifeforums.com


----------



## M1k3

ian said:


> Hopefully he has email alerts for his PMs! Do the @mods know any other way to contact him? If we all work together, anything is possible.


Hoping @coffeelover191919 still has email notifications turned on


----------



## RockyBasel

He has less than 10 hours to go!


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

*- Sign-ups are Closed - 
thanks to all who sent me a message! 
more information to come in the following days, including the sign-up check *

​


----------



## blokey

Let’s gooooo!


----------



## Knivperson

blokey said:


> Let’s gooooo!


Have to wait a couple of days for the draw


----------



## mmiinngg

hi all, my name is mathieu and today is a day. I managed to resist the temptation of a knife that I really wanted but absolutely did not need. I think I'm on the road to sobriety. the last minutes were still very long 

Good luck to all!


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

Knivperson said:


> Have to wait a couple of days for the draw


yea, no need to refresh just yet folks - the list of total entrants needs be posted first


----------



## jedy617

Did I win yet


----------



## Chopper88

Forget about the sharpener, the million dollar question right now is whether coffeelover191919 got on the list or not...


----------



## M1k3

Chopper88 said:


> Forget about the sharpener, the million dollar question right now is whether coffeelover191919 got on the list or not...


He hasn't logged in since January. I tried


----------



## sansho

What's the coffeelover joke? Who is he?


----------



## M1k3

sansho said:


> What's the coffeelover joke? Who is he?








Massdrop for KKF?


Do you talk about knives at work? There might be a chance at least some will think 'he's always raving about this, there's probably something special about this knife'. 🙂 It's funny how this works, we once got a bottle of wine for Christmas from someone who has an extensive collection and drove...




www.kitchenknifeforums.com


----------



## NotAddictedYet

tostadas said:


> You can read thru this entire mass drop thread. TLDR, he likes to try and jump in way late, after having plenty of opportunities to join, and has trouble understanding why others laugh at him for doing so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Massdrop for KKF?
> 
> 
> Do you talk about knives at work? There might be a chance at least some will think 'he's always raving about this, there's probably something special about this knife'. 🙂 It's funny how this works, we once got a bottle of wine for Christmas from someone who has an extensive collection and drove...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kitchenknifeforums.com


Thanks. Got the idea about one page in, so probably no need to read through the whole thing


----------



## RockyBasel

We will be posting recipients this week! There is so a waiting list in case people drop out

Hope springs eternal🥹🥹


----------



## RockyBasel

*UPDATE!!*
*ORDERS ARE IN!!!!*

*THERE IS GOOD NEWS AND BAD NEWS*

*GOOD NEWS*
*We have had the highest level of orders for this massdrop!*

*BAD NEWS*
*We have the highest level of orders for this massdrop!*

*GOOD NEWS*
*We have 170 orders!*

*BAD NEWS*
*We have 170 orders!*

*GOOD NEWS*
*There is a possibility we will be able to increase the number of knives*

*BAD NEWS*
*The increase may only be 5-10 knives more*

*GOOD NEWS*
*There is a way to boost your chances of getting a slot*

*BAD NEWS*
* It involves lighting incense sticks or Palo Santo for good juju*

*NKW will first post total number or orders alphabetically, (before running the random generator)*


----------



## SirCutAlot

I guess it would be 171 orders but i was too stupid to fill the headline of the PM. (it is like in the school, and i did not even bother to correct it ... But jokes aside, i got enough knifes.

SirCutALot


----------



## RockyBasel

SirCutAlot said:


> I guess it would be 171 orders but i was too stupid to fill the headline of the PM. (it is like in the school, and i did not even bother to correct it ... But jokes aside, i got enough knifes.
> 
> SirCutALot



Nobody ever has “enough knives”


----------



## tylerleach

RockyBasel said:


> *UPDATE!!*
> *ORDERS ARE IN!!!!*
> 
> *THERE IS GOOD NEWS AND BAD NEWS*
> 
> *GOOD NEWS*
> *We have had the highest level of orders for this massdrop!*
> 
> *BAD NEWS*
> *We have the highest level of orders for this massdrop!*
> 
> *GOOD NEWS*
> *We have 170 orders!*
> 
> *BAD NEWS*
> *We have 170 orders!*
> 
> *GOOD NEWS*
> *There is a possibility we will be able to increase the number of knives*
> 
> *BAD NEWS*
> *The increase may only be 5-10 knives more*
> 
> *GOOD NEWS*
> *There is a way to boost your chances of getting a slot*
> 
> *BAD NEWS*
> * It involves lighting incense sticks or Palo Santo for good juju*
> 
> *NKW will first post total number or orders alphabetically, (before running the random generator)*


----------



## Hockey3081

@coffeelover191919


----------



## jedy617

Here's hoping we find out soon! I'm hyped


----------



## Corradobrit1

RockyBasel said:


> *BAD NEWS*
> *The increase may only be 5-10 knives more*


Lets make the extras all 225's. Its the only fair option. And it Increases my odds


----------



## ethompson

Corradobrit1 said:


> Lets make the extras all 225's. Its the only fair option. And it Increases my odds


@&$& you. Make those extras 270s and let me have them


----------



## Reptyle

RockyBasel said:


> *BAD NEWS*
> *The increase may only be 5-10 knives more*



I don't know what you are taking about, this is still excellent news! 
My (moot) vote would be to have Tanaka forge whatever lengths he prefers.


----------



## jedy617

230/250 is perfect.


----------



## blokey

BTW is 225/250mm blade length or handle to tip length?


----------



## RockyBasel

Blade length - heel to tip


----------



## Luftmensch

We sell forbidden objects from places men fear to tread....



nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> Sizes (2) and No. of Pieces:
> 10 knives with 225mm true edge length
> 15 knives with 250mm true edge length
> 
> We have requested tall heel height, approximately 55-57mm.





25 blades.... 250g per blade (before grinding)....



Smashmasta said:


> There are users on here, and smiths elsewhere around the world, that have a bunch of WI accessible to them, but it is fairly uncommon in Japan, and we needed at least 25kg of it in bar stock to fulfill the quantity we wanted.





25000g / 250g = 100 blades



RockyBasel said:


> *GOOD NEWS*
> *There is a possibility we will be able to increase the number of knives*





50% failure or some other inefficiency (super pessimistic) = cladding for 50 blades....

 25 extra blades??? 




RockyBasel said:


> *BAD NEWS*
> *The increase may only be 5-10 knives more*





the toppings contain potassium benzoate...







thats bad....


----------



## tylerleach

I just can’t wait to see a test knife!!


----------



## M1k3

tylerleach said:


> I just can’t wait to see a test knife!!


Did I hear "pass around"??


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

*THIS LIST IS IN ALPHABETICAL ORDER - NO RELATION TO WHO GETS A KNIFE

Part 1 of 3: (A-J)*​
Hello all:

Here are all the *first part (of 3 parts) *of sign-ups I received before the deadline yesterday.
If you don't see your name here, please check *Part 2 or 3. *
The list is in alphabetical order so you can quickly check which part you belong in. 

*IF YOU PM'D ME BEFORE AND I DO NOT HAVE YOU HERE: *please reply to your original PM sent before the deadline and I will add you.

*IF THERE IS AN ERROR WITH YOUR REGION, COUNTRY, OR SIZE: *please reply to your original PM and I will correct the master sheet.
I will leave this up for 24 hours from posting before finalising the list.

Thanks again to everyone who signed up!

Best,
NKW


PS: Posts have a 10000 character max so that's why I wasn't able to post this in full. 




KKF usernameRegionCountrySize 1Size 2@4phantomAPACAus250225@aaoueeeNAUSA250225@adrianopedroNABrazil/US250225@aecadizNAUSA250225@ahhactiveNAUSA250225@AlwayzbakinNAUSA225250@andrewsaAPACAus250225@ankoNAUSA2500@bahamarootNAUSA225250@BarmoleyNAUSA250225@Bcos17NAUSA225250@BearNAUSA250225@BeinMNACan225250@Bico DoceNAUSA250225@blokeyNAUSA250225@BodineNAUSA225250@brimmergjNAUSA2250@bsfsuAPACNew Zealand225250@budgingllamaAPACAus250225@CampbellNAUSA250225@captaincaedNAUSA225250@CdndsmNAUSA225250@ChangNAUSA250225@climbclimbNAUSA250225@coreyrichardsNAUSA250225@Corradobrit1EUUK2250@cotedupyEUUK2250@crocca86APACAus225250@Dan EAPACHK250225@Dan-NAUSA250225@daniel_ilNAUSA250225@DarktraderNAUSA225250@dAtronEUUK225250@DelatNAUSA225250@demcavNAUSA225250@Dennis.KristensenEUDenmark225250@DF18NAUSA250225@DgilksAPACAus225250@dgmanNAUSA250225@DHunter86APACSingapore250225@djacobsonNAUSA225250@dmonterisiNAUSA250225@DoubleJJNAUSA2500@drsmpNAUSA250225@DuuktNAUSA250225@EM-LEUSweden2250@EShinEUSwitzerland250225@esooNACan2250@ethompsonNAUSA2500@ew_utNAUSA2500@fatsumieAPACAus225250@frizAPACAus225250@FroztitanzAPACSingapore250225@Giovanny TorresEUUK225250@gogogo545EUSweden225250@GreenbrielNAUSA225250@H4y4sh1NAUSA250225@HamesjoNAUSA250225@Hanmak17NAUSA2250@Heckel7302NAUSA225250@heldentenorNAUSA250225@hendrixNAUSA2250@Hockey3081NAUSA250225@HomechefNAUSA225250@HoppyAPACAus250225@HuntdadNAUSA225250@Hz_zzzzzzNAUSA250225@IggyEUGer225250@iggyskierNAUSA250225@IkonakaNAUSA2250@InchesFromGloryEUUK250225@jaeysehnNAUSA250225@JanSubrtEUCzech Republic225250@JayS20EUGermany250225@JbeercowNAUSA225250@jedy617NAUSA225250@jeffrAPACAus225250@julestoolsNAUSA250225@julius777APACSingapore225250


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

*THIS LIST IS IN ALPHABETICAL ORDER - NO RELATION TO WHO GETS A KNIFE*
*Part 2 of 3: (K - P)*

*SEE PART 1 FOR INSTRUCTIONS*​
@K.BouldinNAUSA225250@kbrightNAUSA225250@killerloopNAUSA225250@KiruAPACAus250225@Knife.KnutAPACSingapore250225@knifeauraNAUSA225250@KnifebroAPACAus225250@KnivpersonEUDenmark225250@Kwang28NACanada2250@lagrangeL2NAUSA250225@LakeshowNAUSA225250@lemeneidAPACSingapore250225@LewRob80NAUSA225250@ljknb9264APACHK250225@LostHighwayNAUSA2250@LuftmenschAPACAus250225@Luke_GEUAustria225250@LuxusborgEUBelgium225250@madmottsNAUSA250225@marc4pt0NAUSA250225@Marcelo AmaralNAUSA250225@marin.KEUCroatia250225@Mark9fijiNAUSA250225@MarkcgAPACJapan250225@mc2442NAUSA225250@MikeadunneNAUSA225250@milas555EUPoland225250@MisplacedEnthusiasmNAUSA250225@MooozaAPACAus250225@MowgFaceNAUSA225250@mrmoves92NAUSA250225@msolNAUSA225250@msumNAUSA225250@MuteaNAUSA225250@NaftoorNAUSA250225@NagakinNAUSA250225@NBrewsterNAUSA225250@new2brewNAUSA250225@NotAddictedYetNAUSA225250@Nuts63NAUSA225250@nwshullNAUSA225250@OwlWoodworks NACan250225@OyakoDontNAUSA250225@packsterNAUSA225250@parbakedNAUSA225250@PatinatedNACan225250@pavhavNAUSA250225@PeterLNAUSA225250@PineWoodEUBelgium250225@pleueNAUSA250225@ptangNAUSA250225
​


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

*THIS LIST IS IN ALPHABETICAL ORDER - NO RELATION TO WHO GETS A KNIFE*
*Part 3 of 3: (Q - Z)*

*SEE PART 1 FOR INSTRUCTIONS*​
@RadioEditAPACAus250225@RangenNAUSA2500@ratNAUSA225250@Receiver52NACan225250@RepjapsteelNAUSA225250@ReptyleNAUSA250225@RevJoeNAUSA2250@robAPACAus225250@RomainEUFrance225250@runninscaredNAUSA250225@Ryan AdkinsNAUSA250225@sackhoiNACanada225250@Sanman808NAUSA (Hawaii)225250@sanshoNAUSA250225@SouthpawNAUSA250225@Stx00laxNAUSA225250@sumisEUSweden225250@superworrierNAUSA225250@tchan001APACHong Kong250225@thpNAUSA225225@timebardNAUSA250225@TlerNAUSA250225@toddnmdNAUSA250225@TonyZNAUSA225250@tostadasNAUSA225250@tri.ngmAPACJapan250225@TristanAPACSingapore250225@tylerleachNAUSA250225@uniliangNAUSA225250@VikiJayaNAUSA250225@vMinh NguyenNAUSA250225@Whit3NitroEUUK250225@WildBoarNAUSA2250@WiriWiriEUUK225250@wkleongAPACSingapore250225@wxsteAPACAus250225@xsmx13NAUSA250225@xxxclxNAUSA225250@YangXunNAUSA250225@YG420NAUSA225250@Zamboni` NAUSA250225@zizirexNACan250225


----------



## Luftmensch

Check out that interest!!

Gigantic effort from @nakiriknaifuwaifu, @RockyBasel and @Smashmasta! Thanks for all the work!


----------



## Corradobrit1

Its all about the FOMO


----------



## tylerleach

Luftmensch said:


> Check out that interest!!
> 
> Gigantic effort from @nakiriknaifuwaifu, @RockyBasel and @Smashmasta! Thanks for all the work!


Agreed. Thank you @nakiriknaifuwaifu and all who are working on this


----------



## Luftmensch

Some data analysis....
















USA has almost twice as many participants as all the other countries combined!










84 people preferred 225mm
87 people preferred 250mm
18 people knew exactly what length they wanted:
13 are true 225mm believers
5 are true 250mm believers


----------



## Whit3Nitro

great to see the global reach of The massdrop.


----------



## blokey

Luftmensch said:


> Some data analysis....
> 
> View attachment 182307
> 
> 
> View attachment 182308
> 
> 
> USA has almost twice as many participants as all the other countries combined!
> 
> 
> View attachment 182309
> 
> 
> 
> 84 people preferred 225mm
> 87 people preferred 250mm
> 18 people knew exactly what length they wanted:
> 13 are true 225mm believers
> 5 are true 250mm believers


I'm somewhat surprised we have more Aus than Canada and almost as many Singaporean as UK, consider their respective population.

Edit: BTW there seems to be a separate HK and HongKong count.


----------



## Luftmensch

blokey said:


> I'm somewhat surprised we have more Aus than Canada and almost as many Singaporean as UK, consider their respective population.



Similarly!! More than double Canada.... A reflection of membership in KKF? I am sure it is not uniform across these countries!



blokey said:


> Edit: BTW there seems to be a separate HK and HongKong count.



Same for 'Can' and 'Canada'.... 'Ger' and 'Germany'.... let me update the figures....

The following countries have more than one participant.


CountryNumber of participantsUSA111Aus16Canada7UK7Singapore7Hong Kong3Sweden3Denmark2Germany2Japan2Belgium2


----------



## RockyBasel

Luftmensch said:


> Some data analysis....
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 182307
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 182310
> 
> 
> 
> USA has almost twice as many participants as all the other countries combined!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 182309
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 84 people preferred 225mm
> 87 people preferred 250mm
> 18 people knew exactly what length they wanted:
> 13 are true 225mm believers
> 5 are true 250mm believers


Fantastic analysis!


----------



## captaincaed

What's strange to me is how many shipping countries don't match the user's stated profile country. To each their own I suppose.


----------



## RockyBasel

It could be due to duties, etc. I get stuff shipped to Germany as Amazon does not ship many products to Switzerland 

But hey, to each their own


----------



## ModRQC

Best of luck to all participants!


----------



## bahamaroot

Cool how it is nearly an even split on how many like a little shorter length to how many like a longer length.


----------



## Naftoor

The anticipation is nearly lethal, and the work of the masskateers is as always exceptional. Also pretty graphs =D graphs


----------



## captaincaed

RockyBasel said:


> It could be due to duties, etc. I get stuff shipped to Germany as Amazon does not ship many products to Switzerland
> 
> But hey, to each their own


How do you then git things into Switzerland? I’ve heard of this issue in a fair number of places


----------



## RockyBasel

captaincaed said:


> How do you then git things into Switzerland? I’ve heard of this issue in a fair number of places


Good news is that Switzerland has low VAT - 7% as opposed to 20% in neighboring Germany. So many things I get shipped to Switzerland as I pay low duties.

Amazon does not ship most things to Switzerland 

But I also have an address (basically a package depot) where I can get Amazon products shipped to my German address - it’s a receiving point for my packages in Germany 

I then drive 15 min to Germany, pick up the product and drive back

There are open borders with Germany so no customs or anything

I love 10 min drive to the German and French borders and shop in both countries - wine and cheese in France for example


----------



## Knivperson

The plan is to have everybody pay and then reveal that CM is the sharpener, right?


----------



## Corradobrit1

Knivperson said:


> The plan is to have everybody pay and then reveal that CM is the sharpener, right?


Carter Muteki?


----------



## Greenbriel

Corradobrit1 said:


> Carter Muteki?


That's fine, every Muteki I have (five) came with a great OOTB edge! Best I've ever had? No, but better than most.


----------



## M1k3

Knivperson said:


> The plan is to have everybody pay and then reveal that CM is the sharpener, right?


Cato Murray?


----------



## MarcelNL

RockyBasel said:


> Good news is that Switzerland has low VAT - 7% as opposed to 20% in neighboring Germany. So many things I get shipped to Switzerland as I pay low duties.
> 
> Amazon does not ship most things to Switzerland
> 
> But I also have an address (basically a package depot) where I can get Amazon products shipped to my German address - it’s a receiving point for my packages in Germany
> 
> I then drive 15 min to Germany, pick up the product and drive back
> 
> There are open borders with Germany so no customs or anything
> 
> I love 10 min drive to the German and French borders and shop in both countries - wine and cheese in France for example


Didn't the Swiss customs catch someone with a 14th century Samurai sword in the boot the other day?


----------



## blokey

CM in my field means Craig Mullins, one hell of a painter but not sure about his grinding skill.


----------



## Corradobrit1

MarcelNL said:


> Didn't the Swiss customs catch someone with a 14th century Samurai sword in the boot the other day?


Yes indeed. Worth 650,000 Euro and with the owner's 800,000 penalty fee in the mail, its going to be a rough week.








14th-century samurai sword found in car at Swiss border


Officers say 700-year-old artefact worth €650,000 was transported from Stuttgart on behalf of driver’s employer




www.theguardian.com


----------



## Heckel7302

Unless Tanaka forges some rasps into the faces, no way CM is going to touch them.


----------



## NotAddictedYet

I love Massdrops. Between the speculations, jokes and tons of knives popping up on BST, it feels like a proper KKF festival. Don't even need to win one to enjoy this. Thank you Rocky NKW and Evan for organizing this one


----------



## RockyBasel

Corradobrit1 said:


> Yes indeed. Worth 650,000 Euro and with the owner's 800,000 penalty fee in the mail, its going to be a rough week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14th-century samurai sword found in car at Swiss border
> 
> 
> Officers say 700-year-old artefact worth €650,000 was transported from Stuttgart on behalf of driver’s employer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com



Holy Moly! that is quite the catch indeed. Glad these small samurai kitchen knives are not antique

The last time we had this much excitement was the very Swiss car collision near Gotthard tunnel - I mean only in Switzerland would you find a Porsche, Bugatti, Benz C Class, and a motor-home all crash together!









Bugatti Chiron And Porsche 911 Cabrio Crash In Switzerland | Carscoops


The Bugatti Chiron and Porsche 911 were reportedly overtaking a slow-moving motorhome




www.carscoops.com


----------



## Corradobrit1

RockyBasel said:


> Holy Moly! that is quite the catch indeed. Glad these small samurai kitchen knives are not antique
> 
> The last time we had this much excitement was the very Swiss car collision near Gotthard tunnel - I mean only in Switzerland would you find a Porsche, Bugatti, Benz C Class, and a motor-home all crash together!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bugatti Chiron And Porsche 911 Cabrio Crash In Switzerland | Carscoops
> 
> 
> The Bugatti Chiron and Porsche 911 were reportedly overtaking a slow-moving motorhome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.carscoops.com


Bloody Motorhomes. A scourge on the roads.


----------



## MarcelNL

Man, in Switzerland the speed limit IS what a decent motorhome can do...and it's so rigidly enforced that the majority of the natives drive at Vmax -15km/h since the fines are RIDICULOUS.....I need to restrain myself driving in Switzerland NOT to overtake as there is more radar in use than currently over the whole of Ukrain.

Biggest problem is when they let the Swiss out of their country and they get to drive on the Autobahn


----------



## RockyBasel

Corradobrit1 said:


> Bloody Motorhomes. A scourge on the roads.


----------



## RockyBasel

MarcelNL said:


> Man, in Switzerland the speed limit IS what a decent motorhome can do...and it's so rigidly enforced that the majority of the natives drive at Vmax -15km/h since the fines are RIDICULOUS.....I need to restrain myself driving in Switzerland NOT to overtake as there is more radar in use than currently over the whole of Ukrain.
> 
> Biggest problem is when they let the Swiss out of their country and they get to drive on the Autobahn



Yes - and the speed limits change every minute - from 120 to 80, back to 100 and then to 60, all in the matter of 2 minutes

And as I found out, if you don’t pay your speeding fine, and you enter the country, they stop you and give you a choice - pay your fine or spend a day in jail

My outlet is the autobahn - 10 mins away, I zoom at 200 kmh for 2 km, and take the exit for Lorrach short lived, but freedom!!!!


----------



## MarcelNL

I get to drive plenty of Autobahn but it's hard to find a day and time there is so little traffic I can let it rip anymore....2KM does not scratch my itch, I need to get into that zone for an hour or two.


----------



## RockyBasel

MarcelNL said:


> I get to drive plenty of Autobahn but it's hard to find a day and time there is so little traffic I can let it rip anymore....2KM does not scratch my itch, I need to get into that zone for an hour or two.


I know - at least 1-2 - 2 km makes itch worse actually


----------



## bsfsu

Corradobrit1 said:


> Yes indeed. Worth 650,000 Euro and with the owner's 800,000 penalty fee in the mail, its going to be a rough week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14th-century samurai sword found in car at Swiss border
> 
> 
> Officers say 700-year-old artefact worth €650,000 was transported from Stuttgart on behalf of driver’s employer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com


In a previous life I was chauffeured to Switzerland from Monaco a few times a year. Carrying lots of stuff for the bosses ski challet. We were stopped at the border often but luckily we were never searched.


----------



## Rangen

bsfsu said:


> In a previous life I was chauffeured to Switzerland from Monaco a few times a year. Carrying lots of stuff for the bosses ski challet. We were stopped at the border often but luckily we were never searched.


Wow, and I thought I knew about hardship.


----------



## RockyBasel

bsfsu said:


> In a previous life I was chauffeured to Switzerland from Monaco a few times a year. Carrying lots of stuff for the bosses ski challet. We were stopped at the border often but luckily we were never searched.



Well, I wish I could feel your pain or luck! I have only dreamed of being chauffeured to or from Monaco


----------



## captaincaed

RockyBasel said:


> Yes - and the speed limits change every minute - from 120 to 80, back to 100 and then to 60, all in the matter of 2 minutes
> 
> And as I found out, if you don’t pay your speeding fine, and you enter the country, they stop you and give you a choice - pay your fine or spend a day in jail
> 
> My outlet is the autobahn - 10 mins away, I zoom at 200 kmh for 2 km, and take the exit for Lorrach short lived, but freedom!!!!


So when you say 15” drive to your package depot…you mean 3” drive.


----------



## bahamaroot

RockyBasel said:


> Holy Moly! that is quite the catch indeed. Glad these small samurai kitchen knives are not antique
> 
> The last time we had this much excitement was the very Swiss car collision near Gotthard tunnel - I mean only in Switzerland would you find a Porsche, Bugatti, Benz C Class, and a motor-home all crash together!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bugatti Chiron And Porsche 911 Cabrio Crash In Switzerland | Carscoops
> 
> 
> The Bugatti Chiron and Porsche 911 were reportedly overtaking a slow-moving motorhome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.carscoops.com


I bet the repairs to the Bugatti costs more than my house....


----------



## blokey

That crush probably cost more than every knife in BST ever


----------



## tylerleach

blokey said:


> That crush probably cost more than every knife in BST ever


Really though.


----------



## Delat

Standing in for coffeelover: “Is this like a raffle where I can buy more entire


bahamaroot said:


> I bet the repairs to the Bugatti costs more than my house....



I think one of the custom colors on the Bugatti alone is a $200,000 option.


----------



## tostadas

Why is no one talking about the damages to the Benz c-class or the camper?


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> *THIS LIST IS IN ALPHABETICAL ORDER - NO RELATION TO WHO GETS A KNIFE
> 
> Part 1 of 3: (A-J)*​
> Hello all:
> 
> Here are all the *first part (of 3 parts) *of sign-ups I received before the deadline yesterday.
> If you don't see your name here, please check *Part 2 or 3. *
> The list is in alphabetical order so you can quickly check which part you belong in.
> 
> *IF YOU PM'D ME BEFORE AND I DO NOT HAVE YOU HERE: *please reply to your original PM sent before the deadline and I will add you.
> 
> *IF THERE IS AN ERROR WITH YOUR REGION, COUNTRY, OR SIZE: *please reply to your original PM and I will correct the master sheet.
> I will leave this up for 24 hours from posting before finalising the list.
> 
> Thanks again to everyone who signed up!
> 
> Best,
> NKW
> 
> 
> PS: Posts have a 10000 character max so that's why I wasn't able to post this in full.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KKF usernameRegionCountrySize 1Size 2@4phantomAPACAus250225@aaoueeeNAUSA250225@adrianopedroNABrazil/US250225@aecadizNAUSA250225@ahhactiveNAUSA250225@AlwayzbakinNAUSA225250@andrewsaAPACAus250225@ankoNAUSA2500@bahamarootNAUSA225250@BarmoleyNAUSA250225@Bcos17NAUSA225250@BearNAUSA250225@BeinMNACan225250@Bico DoceNAUSA250225@blokeyNAUSA250225@BodineNAUSA225250@brimmergjNAUSA2250@bsfsuAPACNew Zealand225250@budgingllamaAPACAus250225@CampbellNAUSA250225@captaincaedNAUSA225250@CdndsmNAUSA225250@ChangNAUSA250225@climbclimbNAUSA250225@coreyrichardsNAUSA250225@Corradobrit1EUUK2250@cotedupyEUUK2250@crocca86APACAus225250@Dan EAPACHK250225@Dan-NAUSA250225@daniel_ilNAUSA250225@DarktraderNAUSA225250@dAtronEUUK225250@DelatNAUSA225250@demcavNAUSA225250@Dennis.KristensenEUDenmark225250@DF18NAUSA250225@DgilksAPACAus225250@dgmanNAUSA250225@DHunter86APACSingapore250225@djacobsonNAUSA225250@dmonterisiNAUSA250225@DoubleJJNAUSA2500@drsmpNAUSA250225@DuuktNAUSA250225@EM-LEUSweden2250@EShinEUSwitzerland250225@esooNACan2250@ethompsonNAUSA2500@ew_utNAUSA2500@fatsumieAPACAus225250@frizAPACAus225250@FroztitanzAPACSingapore250225@Giovanny TorresEUUK225250@gogogo545EUSweden225250@GreenbrielNAUSA225250@H4y4sh1NAUSA250225@HamesjoNAUSA250225@Hanmak17NAUSA2250@Heckel7302NAUSA225250@heldentenorNAUSA250225@hendrixNAUSA2250@Hockey3081NAUSA250225@HomechefNAUSA225250@HoppyAPACAus250225@HuntdadNAUSA225250@Hz_zzzzzzNAUSA250225@IggyEUGer225250@iggyskierNAUSA250225@IkonakaNAUSA2250@InchesFromGloryEUUK250225@jaeysehnNAUSA250225@JanSubrtEUCzech Republic225250@JayS20EUGermany250225@JbeercowNAUSA225250@jedy617NAUSA225250@jeffrAPACAus225250@julestoolsNAUSA250225@julius777APACSingapore225250


*Hey all - just bumping this! 

We **received** a record-breaking number of PMs and I want to make sure we haven't left anyone out! 

If you signed up, please confirm I have you down. The list is alphabetical, so if you don't see your name here please refer to page 29 for all 3 lists.*

I will close this "proof-reading period" sometime in the next day. Randomisation will begin afterwards. 

*Thanks!
NKW*
​


----------



## rob

on the list @rob.


----------



## Whit3Nitro

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> *Hey all - just bumping this!
> 
> We **received** a record-breaking number of PMs and I want to make sure we haven't left anyone out!
> 
> If you signed up, please confirm I have you down. The list is alphabetical, so if you don't see your name here please refer to page 29 for all 3 lists.*
> 
> I will close this "proof-reading period" sometime in the next day. Randomisation will begin afterwards.
> 
> *Thanks!
> NKW*
> ​




I’m confused. Do you want us to confirm with yourself we are on the list or confirm if we aren’t and should be? 🫤


----------



## jedy617

Whit3Nitro said:


> I’m confused. Do you want us to confirm with yourself we are on tAttach fileshe list or confirm if we aren’t and should be? 🫤


"*IF YOU PM'D ME BEFORE AND I DO NOT HAVE YOU HERE: *please reply to your original PM sent before the deadline and I will add you."


----------



## Jovidah

Coffeelover1919 is missing from the list.


----------



## blokey

Don't worry, he's contacting Tanaka directly.


----------



## RockyBasel

bahamaroot said:


> I bet the repairs to the Bugatti costs more than my house....



$4 million in damages to all the cars involved. Bulk of that was Bugatti

I think the insurance on the Bugatti alone may be more than my house


----------



## MarcelNL

That insurance is most likely the legally required third party liability only, if you can buy a Bugatti you should not need to worry about crashing it and buying a new one...just check out what a set of tires will set you back and how soon they have to be replaced. Not sure what the insurance would be...likely a class on its own as hurtling into something at 400 km/h has a higher damage potential, and the insurance company knows they can make you pay anything.


----------



## toddnmd

Jovidah said:


> Coffeelover1919 is missing from the list.



It’s far too early for him to try to get in. Maybe in another week or two?


----------



## RockyBasel

toddnmd said:


> It’s far too early for him to try to get in. Maybe in another week or two?



Good observation. I think he will only make an appearance after the knives have been allocated. That would be the optimal time


----------



## WildBoar

RockyBasel said:


> $4 million in damages to all the cars involved.


Holy crap, that's almost half the value of @marc4pt0 's knife collection!


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

rob said:


> on the list @rob.





Whit3Nitro said:


> I’m confused. Do you want us to confirm with yourself we are on the list or confirm if we aren’t and should be? 🫤





jedy617 said:


> "*IF YOU PM'D ME BEFORE AND I DO NOT HAVE YOU HERE: *please reply to your original PM sent before the deadline and I will add you."



No need to reply to the thread/send me a PM if you're already on the list. Thanks @jedy617 

The point of the bump was to make sure everyone was aware that I'd posted the list, since if I missed people they wouldn't be tagged. 

I do my best to make sure I have everyone, but the list gives people the opportunity to make sure I have them down.


----------



## Smashmasta

Luftmensch said:


> Check out that interest!!
> 
> Gigantic effort from @nakiriknaifuwaifu, @RockyBasel and @Smashmasta! Thanks for all the work!


Thank you. It's been a lot of fun and I love to see all the excitement. I hope everything works out well


----------



## RevJoe

Hm who do I sacrifice the chicken too to ensure I get selected?


----------



## M1k3

RevJoe said:


> Hm who do I sacrifice the chicken too to ensure I get selected?


coffeelover191919


----------



## bahamaroot

A group picture of @Smashmasta, @nakiriknaifuwaifu and @RockyBasel


----------



## M1k3

bahamaroot said:


> A group picture of @Smashmasta, @nakiriknaifuwaifu and @RockyBasel


Which one is Captain Puerto Rico?


----------



## Justinv

bahamaroot said:


> A group picture of @Smashmasta, @nakiriknaifuwaifu and @RockyBasel


But they don’t use knives. One smashes it, another explodes it, and the last electrocutes it. Many ways to cut stuff.


----------



## ahhactive

Luftmensch said:


> Some data analysis....
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 182307
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 182310
> 
> 
> 
> USA has almost twice as many participants as all the other countries combined!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 182309
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 84 people preferred 225mm
> 87 people preferred 250mm
> 18 people knew exactly what length they wanted:
> 13 are true 225mm believers
> 5 are true 250mm believers


this is some good stats analytics!


----------



## RockyBasel

FRIDAY UPDATE

The massdrop continues to progress

Evan will be in discussions next week with Daisuke and Tanaka San on sharpener best suited for this next week

We are moving forward 

But to whet your appetites - here are the first pics of the knives - one of which will be a test one.

Hey, anyone interested in a pass around?


----------



## ahhactive

RockyBasel said:


> FRIDAY UPDATE
> 
> The massdrop continues to progress
> 
> Evan will be in discussions next week with Daisuke and Tanaka San on sharpener best suited for this next week
> 
> We are moving forward
> 
> But to whet your appetites - here are the first pics of the knives - one of which will be a test one.
> 
> Hey, anyone interested in a pass around?
> 
> View attachment 182639


Thanks for the update. This is something we all need


----------



## Knivperson

Randomize today yay!!


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> *Hey all - just bumping this!
> 
> We **received** a record-breaking number of PMs and I want to make sure we haven't left anyone out!
> 
> If you signed up, please confirm I have you down. The list is alphabetical, so if you don't see your name here please refer to page 29 for all 3 lists.*
> 
> I will close this "proof-reading period" sometime in the next day. Randomisation will begin afterwards.
> 
> *Thanks!
> NKW*
> ​


T-minus 1 hour till closing
the "lunch break of mercy"


----------



## M1k3

RockyBasel said:


> Hey, anyone interested in a pass around?


Yes!


----------



## gentiscid

Link of the list please


----------



## Whit3Nitro

Is tonight the night?


----------



## dmonterisi

Whit3Nitro said:


> Is tonight the night?


----------



## superworrier

Good luck gentlemen


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

Whit3Nitro said:


> Is tonight the night?


probably not
europe folks go to sleep


----------



## Corradobrit1

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> probably not
> europe folks go to sleep


Booooo Liaarrrrrrr


----------



## jedy617

meh let the europe folks get a good surprise in the morning


----------



## Knivperson

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> probably not
> europe folks go to sleep


Must. Not. Sleep...


----------



## Corradobrit1

Knivperson said:


> Must. Not. Sleep...


This is not a JNS Kato drop....


----------



## esoo

Corradobrit1 said:


> This is not a JNS Kato drop....



The odds are better here...


----------



## EM-L

esoo said:


> The odds are better here...


I am not sure. I got a Kato but no massdrop knife...


----------



## blokey

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> probably not
> europe folks go to sleep


There always gonna be someone sleeping at any given moment, let’s just gooooo!


----------



## Whit3Nitro

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> probably not
> europe folks go to sleep



And??? It’s Queenies jubilee. How dare you!


----------



## Ruso

Did I win?


----------



## superworrier

Just remember, we can do this the easy way or the coffeelover way


----------



## friz

RockyBasel said:


> FRIDAY UPDATE
> 
> The massdrop continues to progress
> 
> Evan will be in discussions next week with Daisuke and Tanaka San on sharpener best suited for this next week
> 
> We are moving forward
> 
> But to whet your appetites - here are the first pics of the knives - one of which will be a test one.
> 
> Hey, anyone interested in a pass around?
> 
> View attachment 182639



What can you tell from this stage in making? Except that is a gyuto


----------



## Luftmensch

RockyBasel said:


> FRIDAY UPDATE
> 
> The massdrop continues to progress
> 
> Evan will be in discussions next week with Daisuke and Tanaka San on sharpener best suited for this next week
> 
> We are moving forward
> 
> But to whet your appetites - here are the first pics of the knives - one of which will be a test one.
> 
> Hey, anyone interested in a pass around?
> 
> View attachment 182639



I am encouraged by that photo!

Like I mentioned earlier... I find that wrought iron can be a bit of a gamble. I do not find all wrought iron to be beautiful. I find tight and subtle grain to be modest and interesting. I find big splotchy grain to be gaudy and 'busy' - it can look like a really bad pattern weld....

The fact that we cant see an obvious grain in that photo is pleasing. It is hidden behind the forge oxide. I feel like that increases the odds of the grain being subtle?

They will be gorgeous if they have a grain that is similar to, but likely more obvious than, the old-school shigefusa 'clouds'. But each to their own!! De gustibus non est disputandum....


----------



## blokey

friz said:


> What can you tell from this stage in making? Except that is a gyuto


Maybe they are nakiri waiting to get their tips cut off.


----------



## Knivperson

Ok Im awake again and nothing happened


----------



## jedy617

stay woke fam


----------



## Homechef

East coast morning! Good luck today.

Everyone have their backup knife ready?


----------



## ethompson

Homechef said:


> East coast morning! Good luck today.
> 
> Everyone have their backup knife ready?


Ready? I bought mine Wednesday! And Monday… and maybe some consolation stones yesterday…


----------



## brimmergj

Homechef said:


> Everyone have their backup knife ready?


I keep seeing this thread about a guy named Ryky and how he has wicked good knives. Probably better than this one anyways. The knives in the picture aren't even shiny...


RockyBasel said:


> View attachment 182639


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Is today the day?


----------



## Corradobrit1

Homechef said:


> Everyone have their backup knife ready?


I ordered a Kaiju just in case.


----------



## dAtron

Corradobrit1 said:


> I ordered a Kaiju just in case.


How does one order a kaiju just like that?


----------



## esoo

dAtron said:


> How does one order a kaiju just like that?


 He said nothing about it being a Konosuke...


----------



## aecadiz

Will this happen this weekend?

I have no more fingernails to bite....


----------



## superworrier

dAtron said:


> How does one order a kaiju just like that?


@YoshikazuTanaka one Kaiju pleas


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

superworrier said:


> @YoshikazuTanaka one Kaiju pleas


I got one in this way a while ago and I couldn’t help being amazed by how nice it was in hand then my wife woke me up.


----------



## ian

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> I couldn’t help being amazed by how nice it was in hand then my wife woke me up.


----------



## Reptyle




----------



## blokey




----------



## dAtron




----------



## jedy617




----------



## NotAddictedYet

Homechef said:


> East coast morning! Good luck today.
> 
> Everyone have their backup knife ready?


already bought


----------



## blokey

NotAddictedYet said:


> already bought


What did you get if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## NotAddictedYet

blokey said:


> What did you get if you dont mind me asking?


Hado White #1 240mm Stainless Clad, also forged by Y. Tanaka. Always wanted a Tanaka and came across a deal I couldn't pass up. I never win anything at raffles, so thought I might as well just pre-jump for the rebound


----------



## blokey

NotAddictedYet said:


> Hado White #1 240mm Stainless Clad, also forged by Y. Tanaka. Always wanted a Tanaka and came across a deal I couldn't pass up. I never win anything at raffles, so thought I might as well just pre-jump for the rebound


Nice, I was eyeing Hado and Tanaka x Kyuzo, but decided to go for Sakai Kikumori Yugiri, also stainless cladded Tanaka but different profile to all my other knives.


----------



## tylerleach

blokey said:


> Nice, I was eyeing Hado and Tanaka x Kyuzo, but decided to go for Sakai Kikumori Yugiri, also stainless cladded Tanaka but different profile to all my other knives.


The Tanaka Kyuzos are super sick!! I ultimately let mine go but only to make room for new (expensive) things. In an ideal world I would absolutely have kept it. To me they are very underrated. Sexy wide bevel, insane fit and finish, Tanaka forged, B1… there isn’t really much in the “con” category.


----------



## tally-ho

RockyBasel said:


> FRIDAY UPDATE
> 
> The massdrop continues to progress
> 
> Evan will be in discussions next week with Daisuke and Tanaka San on sharpener best suited for this next week
> 
> We are moving forward
> 
> But to whet your appetites - here are the first pics of the knives - one of which will be a test one.
> 
> Hey, anyone interested in a pass around?
> 
> View attachment 182639



I resisted to not enter this massdrop even if it's going to be undoubtedly worth it due to the rare combination of decisions and efforts but I can't wait to read more about it and see *more pictures, please.*


----------



## Corradobrit1

NEWSFLASH. NKW Kidnapped. Here's the irrefutable proof. Massdrop drawing postponed...... Its the ONLY explanation for the delays


----------



## jedy617

actually winners were privately DM'd already


----------



## tylerleach

jedy617 said:


> actually winners were privately DM'd already


Really?


----------



## Delat

tylerleach said:


> Really?



No, not really.


----------



## superworrier

Delat said:


> No, not really.


Sounds like you’re not a winner


----------



## Corradobrit1

superworrier said:


> Sounds like you’re not a winner


Indeed. Looks like I'm receiving a Kaiju AND a Massdrop IV knife. #WINNING


----------



## blokey

Corradobrit1 said:


> Indeed. Looks like I'm receiving a Kaiju AND a Massdrop IV knife. #WINNING


Same man, I just got a personal invite from Tanaka-san to make the knife with him.


----------



## Homechef

Homechef said:


> East coast morning! Good luck today.
> 
> Everyone have their backup knife ready?


----------



## EM-L

Yes!


----------



## Corradobrit1

blokey said:


> Same man, I just got a personal invite from Tanaka-san to make the knife with him.


Same here, just didn't want the unlucky losers to feel worse than they already do, but you went there.....


----------



## esoo

blokey said:


> Same man, I just got a personal invite from Tanaka-san to make the knife with him.



Only Tanaka-san?

I just all my info for the free trip to forge my knife with Shihan.


----------



## ethompson

Guys, he’ll get back to us when he’s done tangling his ! Can’t rush something like that


----------



## bahamaroot

I definitely don't like being rushed when I'm tangling my !


----------



## RockyBasel

The Allocation Super System (ASS) has been run by NKW 

The list has been determined randomly by ASS

NKW will be posting later today

There will be much joy and teeth gnashing I am sure!

See results shortly


----------



## timebard




----------



## Naftoor

Plot twist. The drop was increased by 5-10 knives, and 10 knives were allocated to each of the organizers so they can turn them into the fanciest sets of Freddy Krueger claws ever


----------



## Ruso

Pray the ASS!


----------



## NotAddictedYet

All hail the ASS and praise it!


----------



## Corradobrit1

Who doesn't love a mASSdrop randomiser  tangler


----------



## Reptyle




----------



## bahamaroot




----------



## Corradobrit1

.


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

jedy617 said:


> actually winners were privately DM'd already


no they were most certainly not 

list will be posted after I finish allocating sizes 

i may decide to post 0.3% sooner if more people post dancing cow emojis 



bahamaroot said:


>



your offering has been accepted.


----------



## Naftoor

I eagerly await being able to congratulate the winners so I can move on and drown my sorrows in backup knives.


----------



## esoo




----------



## blokey




----------



## Corradobrit1




----------



## Tler

this thread is too funny. As much as I want to know the results, I also don't mind seeing how much more desperate we all become


----------



## julestools

I have a cow tattoo will that award me a spot🥹


----------



## Corradobrit1

Can I cancel my Kaiju order already


----------



## BeinM




----------



## Sanman808




----------



## PeterL




----------



## Naftoor

I never thought I would see jiggle physics on udders, and now that I have I want the cow sword for my eyes.


----------



## dmonterisi

the image of a  tangling its  on stage will be the lingering memory of massdrop 4.0 for most of us


----------



## esoo

Corradobrit1 said:


> Can I cancel my Kaiju order already



You must deploy Godzilla to do so...


----------



## Chicagohawkie

Just waiting for the envelopes of cash to arrive……


----------



## tostadas




----------



## ethompson

If the carrot doesn’t work, let’s try the stick. 

@nakiriknaifuwaifu if you don’t release results soon I’ll turn every nakiri in my possession into a santoku


----------



## RockyBasel

RELEASE THE HOUNDS NKW!


----------



## Whit3Nitro

As a consolation, I reckon there will be some sweet knives coming up on BST from the lucky winners to help fund the new one.


----------



## bahamaroot

Copycat posers......


----------



## mrmoves92

Edit: deleted. I couldn't get the formatting right.


----------



## jedy617

Have we been bamboozled


----------



## dAtron

Don’t think I’ve f5ed more for anything else ever before. End our misery NKW


----------



## RockyBasel

Post NKW post!!!


----------



## Dan-

Code:


             .=     ,        =.
     _  _   /'/    )\,/,/(_   \ \
      `//-.|  (  ,\\)\//\)\/_  ) |
      //___\   `\\\/\\/\/\\///'  /
   ,-"~`-._ `"--'_   `"""`  _ \`'"~-,_
   \       `-.  '_`.      .'_` \ ,-"~`/
    `.__.-'`/   (-\        /-) |-.__,'
      ||   |     \O)  /^\ (O/  |
      `\\  |         /   `\    /
        \\  \       /      `\ /
         `\\ `-.  /' .---.--.\
           `\\/`~(, '()      ('
            /(O) \\   _,.-.,_)
           //  \\ `\'`      /
          / |  ||   `""""~"`
        /'  |__||
              `o


----------



## Corradobrit1




----------



## dmonterisi

Dan- said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> .=     ,        =.
> _  _   /'/    )\,/,/(_   \ \
> `//-.|  (  ,\\)\//\)\/_  ) |
> //___\   `\\\/\\/\/\\///'  /
> ,-"~`-._ `"--'_   `"""`  _ \`'"~-,_
> \       `-.  '_`.      .'_` \ ,-"~`/
> `.__.-'`/   (-\        /-) |-.__,'
> ||   |     \O)  /^\ (O/  |
> `\\  |         /   `\    /
> \\  \       /      `\ /
> `\\ `-.  /' .---.--.\
> `\\/`~(, '()      ('
> /(O) \\   _,.-.,_)
> //  \\ `\'`      /
> / |  ||   `""""~"`
> /'  |__||
> `o



this is amazing. can tanaka turn this into kanji?


----------



## refcast




----------



## Sanman808

Since the other was so offensive:


----------



## Chang

refcast said:


>



weeeewooooowaweeeooooooweeeaaawooooo


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

hello KKF
My work meeting is now over (yes, stupid ****ing work meetings on a Sunday afternoon).
I accept your offering of dancing cows (however, points were deducted for the weird stripper pole jiggly udder one).

The size selection starts now; good luck everyone.


----------



## esoo

The knife of cowju...

Cow kanji for our cow swords?


----------



## tostadas




----------



## Corradobrit1




----------



## HumbleHomeCook

The question now is...

Are you bullish on your chances?


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

*Hello:

Firstly, on behalf of the organisers: a huge thank you to everyone who participated in the thread and threw their name in the hat. These massdrop events wouldn't be the same without your interest and excitement.

As I mentioned before, all participants were ordered using the truly random sound of the universe (from random.org). Slots were given to the first 25 people listed below. The waitlist is place 26 and onwards.

Thanks again to all who participated in the draw!

Here are the selected 25 participants and assigned sizes.*


*Username**Country**Size*@RockyBaselSwitzerland250@nakiriknaifuwaifuUSA250@timebardUSA250@LakeshowUSA225@tylerleachUSA250@RangenUSA250@tri.ngmJapan250@HomechefUSA225@Dan EHK250@HamesjoUSA250@HuntdadUSA225@JoBoneUSA225@Ryan AdkinsUSA250@xxxclxUSA225@toddnmdUSA250@MowgFaceUSA225@Dan-USA250@ethompsonUSA250@Dennis.KristensenDenmark225@sumisSweden225@superworrierUSA225@new2brewUSA250@MooozaAus250@OyakoDontUSA250@RepjapsteelUSA225

*Waitlist order:*


@tchan001@Bcos17@DHunter86@H4y4sh1@ahhactive@coreyrichards@RadioEdit@rob@Luke_G@heldentenor@uniliang@VikiJaya@Mikeadunne@YG420@Whit3Nitro@daniel_il@msum@Tler@demcav@anko@madmotts@Luxusborg@gogogo545@Nuts63@Hockey3081@jedy617@Sanman808@YangXun@wkleong@pavhav@Reptyle@LewRob80@dgman@brimmergj@WiriWiri@Corradobrit1@zizirex@WildBoar@friz@Heckel7302@4phantom@budgingllama@milas555@ljknb9264@crocca86@LostHighway@lagrangeL2 @wxste@cotedupy@adrianopedro@Froztitanz@andrewsa@NotAddictedYet@Campbell@blokey@captaincaed@pleue@PineWood@Markcg@Mutea@Zamboni` @packster@knifeaura@Kwang28@Ikonaka@EM-L@Bodine@ptang@Barmoley@parbaked@Iggy@EShin@Marcelo Amaral@runninscared@Kiru@ew_ut@bahamaroot@msol@Cdndsm@julius777@Naftoor@thp@Nagakin@marin.K@Bear@mrmoves92@JanSubrt@aaoueee@Knifebro@hendrix@nwshull@kbright@OwlWoodworks@Hz_zzzzzz@MisplacedEnthusiasm@lemeneid@Duukt@killerloop@esoo@Southpaw@sansho@jaeysehn@NBrewster@RevJoe@climbclimb@Bico Doce@aecadiz@bsfsu@BeinM@vMinh Nguyen@djacobson@Knife.Knut@Hanmak17@rat@Knivperson@Tristan@Giovanny Torres@sackhoi@Jbeercow@dmonterisi@Greenbriel@xsmx13@marc4pt0@JayS20@Stx00lax@Darktrader@Dgilks@julestools @tostadas@TonyZ@Alwayzbakin@DoubleJJ@Romain@Delat@Chang@Patinated@Receiver52@K.Bouldin@fatsumie@InchesFromGlory@Hoppy@iggyskier@Mark9fiji@DF18@PeterL@Luftmensch@jeffr@mc2442@dAtron@drsmp


----------



## jedy617




----------



## RockyBasel

esoo said:


> The knife of cowju...
> 
> Cow kanji for our cow swords?


Cracking me up

Cowju!


----------



## dAtron

Congratulations to those who won. Thanks NKW and RockyBasel for organising.


----------



## Repjapsteel

After failing to get on the last two MassDrops I didn't had much hope for this one but wow I cant believe it I got in. Thank you KKF for making this happen and for the unlucky ones your time will come keep trying.


----------



## tostadas

OK now that the list is settled, can we go back to fighting about handles?


----------



## Giovanny Torres

Thank you for organising @nakiriknaifuwaifu , @RockyBasel and @Smashmasta .
I'll follow the making of this


----------



## brimmergj

Since I didn't make the cut for this one, is it too late to jump on board the Kamon drop?

Congrats to those that made the list and a giant Thank You for those that helped out getting this together. I'll be watching intently to see the progress, with a tear in my eye


----------



## blokey

Now we riot?


----------



## RevJoe

Middle of the list for wait damn. Was hoping if I was on the wait it would be near the top.


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

For what it's worth everyone, it's always bittersweet when I make these lists. Lot of good guys here, but alas only a limited number of slots. 

I would be remiss if I didn't mention that Strata (@Smashmasta) will be releasing a few of these knives as well if that is something you all would be interested in.


----------



## msum

Another swing and miss. The way sign-up numbers continue to increase, I’m never going to be selected! Although I must say RockyBasel did very kindly help me get a Massdrop Dalman (way) after the fact. Public thanks to RB.

Congratulations to the chosen ones!


----------



## julestools

Congrats everyone! To winners and waitlisted both, y’all make this ish worth it with your banter and brains

I love this place and you, always


----------



## Tler

Thank you organizers and congrats to the winners. Niceties aside, where are we at with the potential to have 5-10 more made? and who do I threaten I mean talk to to get exactly 18 more made?


----------



## Chang




----------



## jedy617

I think an extra 26 sounds like a perfect number


----------



## drsmp

If only 165 or so people drop out , I think I’ve got a shot


----------



## Ikonaka

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> For what it's worth everyone, it's always bittersweet when I make these lists. Lot of good guys here, but alas only a limited number of slots.
> 
> I would be remiss if I didn't mention that Strata (@Smashmasta) will be releasing a few of these knives as well if that is something you all would be interested in.


Happy to have a second stab! Sounds like a knife very much up my alley, so I'll take my chances there since I'm pretty deep on the bench haha


----------



## tylerleach

WHOAAAAA


----------



## BillHanna

Man. I bet some of you might need to sell a cleaver to offset costs. Gosh. Geez. Hmmm.


----------



## blokey

@YoshikazuTanaka mind just making one more knife? I’d like a 270mm workhorse grind.


----------



## BillHanna

Blokeylover19191919


----------



## ian

@Luftmensch, I’m rooting for you!


----------



## bahamaroot

@tylerleach I'll buy your spot so you can pay for that truck.....


----------



## ethompson

ethompson said:


> Ready? I bought mine Wednesday! And Monday… and maybe some consolation stones yesterday…


Now I feel like a total fool… gonna have to make some tough choices in the next month to make room for this one!

Many thanks to our masskateers - @nakiriknaifuwaifu, @RockyBasel, & @Smashmasta!


----------



## parbaked

I just realized either size is way too tall to fit in my knife drawer.
Please message me if you want to buy my spot in the waitlist...


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

For those looking for a consolation knife, don't spread it around too much but I hear there's a dude on reddit who is a chef owner/operator with a tireless work ethic who is spending _almost_ every waking second slinging food to keep his joint alive but does manage to squeeze out time to make knives, handles, and sayas and he sells them via Paypal F&F only! It's cool though cuz he clearly states he's not out to scam anyone!

I mean, don't go getting nervy just because it is highly likely he was banned from KKF for intensely shady business practices. Misunderstanding I'm sure.

His stuff is probably, like, ya know, almost as good as this. Ya know...


----------



## bahamaroot

Only 100 spots down on the wait list, still a good chance....If Tanaka makes 125 knives!


----------



## ian

parbaked said:


> I just realized either size is way too tall to fit in my knife drawer.
> Please message me if you want to buy my spot in the waitlist...



IIRC, don’t you store them all on their sides on top of each other? I’m confused.


----------



## rob

Congratulations to the winners.
I got lucky on the Kamon but not this one.

Looking forward to seeing the finished knife


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

parbaked said:


> I just realized either size is way too tall to fit in my knife drawer.
> Please message me if you want to buy my spot in the waitlist...


since we have a few newcomers to the massdrop, I would like to clarify that this sort of stuff is absolutely not allowed
please don't do stuff like this
no selling spots
no flipping knives
happy to pass out lifetime bans to folks who disagree

(@parbaked since you're #96 on the list I imagine this was a joke, but just wanted to make things clear to everyone)


----------



## Mikeadunne




----------



## parbaked

ian said:


> IIRC, don’t you store them all on their sides on top of each other? I’m confused.


That's true...I'm probably not worthy...


----------



## parbaked

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> (@parbaked since you're #96 on the list I imagine this was a joke, but just wanted to make things clear to everyone)


Yes...of course a joke.
Apologize for not considering all the new folk these things attract.


----------



## superworrier

I’m a lucky turkey


----------



## dAtron

since i'm second to last on the list maybe this will work


----------



## Knife.Knut

PM me if you want to trade your 250mm slot.


----------



## tostadas

BillHanna said:


> Man. I bet some of you might need to sell a cleaver to offset costs. Gosh. Geez. Hmmm.


Yep, just saved enough money today for another cleaver or 2.


----------



## xsmx13

Hmmm... About 105 spots further down than last time. I guess I shouldn't go play the lottery tonight. Hope the lucky winners enjoy the goodness.


----------



## Greenbriel

Dan- said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> .=     ,        =.
> _  _   /'/    )\,/,/(_   \ \
> `//-.|  (  ,\\)\//\)\/_  ) |
> //___\   `\\\/\\/\/\\///'  /
> ,-"~`-._ `"--'_   `"""`  _ \`'"~-,_
> \       `-.  '_`.      .'_` \ ,-"~`/
> `.__.-'`/   (-\        /-) |-.__,'
> ||   |     \O)  /^\ (O/  |
> `\\  |         /   `\    /
> \\  \       /      `\ /
> `\\ `-.  /' .---.--.\
> `\\/`~(, '()      ('
> /(O) \\   _,.-.,_)
> //  \\ `\'`      /
> / |  ||   `""""~"`
> /'  |__||
> `o


Old school ASCII art FTW.


----------



## Homechef

ethompson said:


> Now I feel like a total fool… gonna have to make some tough choices in the next month to make room for this one!
> 
> Many thanks to our masskateers - @nakiriknaifuwaifu, @RockyBasel, & @Smashmasta!


Newman’s law! You had to pre-buy to please the knife gods…I realized it after you posted and followed your lead this morning.

Thanks @nakiriknaifuwaifu, @RockyBasel , @Smashmasta - excited to be a part of this!


----------



## NotAddictedYet

after all this tangling and no carrot?!

Congrats to all the winners


----------



## M1k3

tostadas said:


> OK now that the list is settled, can we go back to fighting about handles?


Handle made of Carrot


----------



## Knivperson

Congrats to winners. Im getting two jnats now.


----------



## Sanman808

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> hello KKF
> My work meeting is now over (yes, stupid ****ing work meetings on a Sunday afternoon).
> I accept your offering of dancing cows (however, points were deducted for the weird stripper pole jiggly udder one).
> 
> The size selection starts now; good luck everyone.


NOOOOOO MONICAAAAAA!!!!!


----------



## Sanman808

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> I would be remiss if I didn't mention that Strata (@Smashmasta) will be releasing a few of these knives as well if that is something you all would be interested in.


Elaborate more please!


----------



## hendrix

I’m selling my spot on the waitlist (I’m around 100, but lost count after 10) for $500 (F&F only). Before you anti-flippers like that sorry-a$$ hendrix dude and other self-appointed board police losers flame me, let me point out that:
1. it’s not flipping since it didn’t cost me anything and
2. it’s just capitalism 101, dudes


----------



## hendrix

But a serious shoutout to the massdrop organizers who do incredible behind the scenes work and put up with us and also congratulations to the winners!


----------



## timebard

Woooo! Thanks to the organizers, you guys put up with an incredible amount of BS to bring us the goods.


----------



## EShin

Congratulations to the lucky 25 and a huge thanks to the organizers! Gonna be a lot of fun watching the development of this while waiting for my consolation cowju (specs should be very similar to the massdrop knife ) and consolation rectangle that I have on order.


----------



## nwshull

bahamaroot said:


> Only 100 spots down on the wait list, still a good chance....If Tanaka makes 125 knives!


I don't think the issue is his ability to pump out blades, considering his output across vendors. I think its getting his blades into the right sharpeners to finish them.


----------



## Corradobrit1

I don't know whats worse, VW putting the wrong engine in my California campervan (after waiting 18 months for delivery) or ending up mid-pack on the MD4 waitlist. Even my Kaiju order does not console me.


----------



## ahhactive

Congratulations to those who got!!! at least i tried. thanks to @nakiriknaifuwaifu @RockyBasel, @Smashmasta for doing the heavy heavy leg work


----------



## ahhactive

tylerleach said:


> WHOAAAAA


so truck or knife??? jokes aside Congratulations!!!


----------



## Luftmensch

ian said:


> @Luftmensch, I’m rooting for you!



Thanks!! I reckon I am still in with a pretty good chance? Right???.... RIGHT!!?? 



 I didnt even win at losing! Speaking of which...




drsmp said:


> If only 165 or so people drop out , I think I’ve got a shot





@nakiriknaifuwaifu, I'd be happy to swap places with @drsmp if that is within the rules!!


----------



## sumis

wow. thanks for this. now, where on the forum can i sell a child?

.


----------



## blokey

sumis said:


> wow. thanks for this. now, where on the forum can i sell a child?
> 
> .


I’d say non knife BST, but maybe what’s cooking is good too.


----------



## Hamesjo

Speechless


----------



## Reptyle

Congrats to the lucky folks!

This has been very entertaining and I look forward to seeing the updates. 

Huge shootout to the organizers, @RockyBasel & @nakiriknaifuwaifu 
You guys rock!


Now to find my consolation blade.....


----------



## Tristan

Massholes.


----------



## NBrewster

:'(


----------



## bahamaroot

nwshull said:


> I don't think the issue is his ability to pump out blades, considering his output across vendors. I think its getting his blades into the right sharpeners to finish them.


It's not about his ability to pump them out or even finding a sharpener, It's about getting that many more added to the mass drop so I have a chance at one!


----------



## Dan-

I found this post really inspiring: 





Shig. Kasumi DIY


Covid-19 project gets a bit crazy sones times 😜 Here I want to turn the 180 Shig. Nakiri. into 180mm gyuto instead, before I start, what you guys think about the profile? I like it tall, aiming for 48/49mm heel height. I can make tip higher or lower, pretty much anywhere I want it before I...




www.kitchenknifeforums.com





But obviously he's going the wrong direction. What do you guys think?


----------



## ian

Dan- said:


> I found this post really inspiring:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shig. Kasumi DIY
> 
> 
> Covid-19 project gets a bit crazy sones times 😜 Here I want to turn the 180 Shig. Nakiri. into 180mm gyuto instead, before I start, what you guys think about the profile? I like it tall, aiming for 48/49mm heel height. I can make tip higher or lower, pretty much anywhere I want it before I...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kitchenknifeforums.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But obviously he's going the wrong direction. What do you guys think?
> View attachment 182964



Before you get to cutting, you may want to work on your profile. If you search around the site, you can find some good evidence supporting the use of convex profiles instead of concave ones. Good luck!


----------



## tylerleach

ahhactive said:


> so truck or knife??? jokes aside Congratulations!!!


Thank you sir! And I got a truck on Saturday night! When it rains it pours…


----------



## Lakeshow

Many, many thanks to all the organizers. Can’t imagine all the work to set this up especially with the different languages. Looking forward to the journey and the final product!


----------



## esoo

(ノ｀Д´)ノ彡┻━┻

Well, it wasn't that unexpected not to make it onto the list. Kudos to @nakiriknaifuwaifu, @RockyBasel, @Smashmasta for running this one.

You can remove my name from the waitlist - let the guys below me have 0.001% more hope.


----------



## Chopper88

timebard said:


> Woooo! Thanks to the organizers, you guys put up with an incredible amount of BS to bring us the goods.


FTFY 


Nah in all seriousness, great work again!
It's cool to see you guys got this figured out ever since the Dalman drop and 'use' it to realize things that weren't very likely to happen otherwise.
I've seen other group buys where people got a better deal for a standard product because they bought 50 at once, but this is something else.


----------



## Geigs

Oh great, I get covid and spend weeks in bed and the worst part is now that I've completely missed this whole thread 

Will be watching eagerly as these unfold!


----------



## NotAddictedYet

Geigs said:


> Oh great, I get covid and spend weeks in bed and the worst part is now that I've completely missed this whole thread
> 
> Will be watching eagerly as these unfold!


Sorry to hear that man...you can take my spot if you want to, I'm solidly middle of the pack at about #50 

On the bright side we all have extra ~800$ to spend on knives.


----------



## EM-L

Thank you for putting this together! Congrats to all the winners! I have just order two more... for consolation.


----------



## MowgFace

We need to get a “Birth of a Tool” Video made for Tanaka-San and the unnamed artisans in this Massdrop


----------



## bahamaroot

My therapist has agreed to see me this week to help talk me through my disappointment about missing this drop.


----------



## daddy yo yo

bahamaroot said:


> My therapist has agreed to see me this week to help talk me through my disappointment about missing this drop.


My therapist has given up on me. She says I buy too many knives. I don’t understand what she means…


----------



## Homechef

Interview between Bernal and Tanaka. Minutes 12-18 have a good view of Tanaka-san working in his shop.


----------



## Barmoley

daddy yo yo said:


> My therapist has given up on me. She says I buy too many knives. I don’t understand what she means…


I think she has a problem and needs your help. It is clear she doesn't have enough knives.


----------



## RockyBasel

UPDATE

we are looking at two top sharpeners to work on the knives. Both legendary 

While we cannot name them now, we will be able to name them once the knife is finished

One of them will complete the test knife

What do you guys think of a pass-around with that?

We should have that test knife completed hopefully in the next two weeks for pics and hopefully a pass-around

We will have to organize a pass around if we can


----------



## tylerleach

RockyBasel said:


> UPDATE
> 
> we are looking at two top sharpeners to work on the knives. Both legendary
> 
> While we cannot name them now, we will be able to name them once the knife is finished
> 
> One of them will complete the test knife
> 
> What do you guys think of a pass-around with that?
> 
> We should have that test knife completed hopefully in the next two weeks for pics and hopefully a pass-around
> 
> We will have to organize a pass around if we can


If that’s something everyone is down for..? I would love to get my hands on it.


----------



## Corradobrit1

RockyBasel said:


> UPDATE
> 
> we are looking at two top sharpeners to work on the knives. Both legendary
> 
> While we cannot name them now, we will be able to name them once the knife is finished
> 
> One of them will complete the test knife
> 
> What do you guys think of a pass-around with that?
> 
> We should have that test knife completed hopefully in the next two weeks for pics and hopefully a pass-around
> 
> We will have to organize a pass around if we can


Yes please. If its coming to the EU. Bagsy 1st slot.


----------



## brimmergj

MD IV Loser's Pass Around Vol. I


----------



## Homechef

PA’s usually take a little time to work down the list. I’m good waiting for my actual knife to arrive and starting the PA with the top of the waitlist. 

Plus what if the PA knife grind cuts just a little better than your actual knife. Could you live knowing there is a better one floating around?! I don’t want to chase that ghost


----------



## M1k3

Homechef said:


> PA’s usually take a little time to work down the list. I’m good waiting for my actual knife to arrive and starting the PA with the top of the waitlist.
> 
> Plus what if the PA knife grind cuts just a little better than your actual knife. Could you live knowing there is a better one floating around?! I don’t want to chase that ghost


You can always live with the fact, depending on the size of the pass around, it might end up losing 3mm (give or take) in height by the end


----------



## Perverockstar

Damn, I'm late on this :/


----------



## RockyBasel

Sorry guys for the quiet period - lots of waiting!!!!!

UPDATE:

GOOD NEWS!

THE SHARPENER IS IDENTIFIED

BAD NEWS!

HE CAN ONLY MAKE 4 or 5 KNIVES A MONTH - so patience is the name of the game

HE IS JAMMED WITH WORK AND PRE-EXISTING COMMITMENTS

GOOD NEWS!

WE ARE ABLE TO IDENTIFY THE SHARPENER

REALLY REALLY BAD NEWS!

IT IS NOT SHI.HAN

REALLY REALLY REALLY GOOD NEWS:

M Y O J I N

NKW - I need some dancing cows





GOOD NEWS


----------



## superworrier

worth the wait


----------



## M1k3

Is Myojin in the New Mexico prefecture?


----------



## RockyBasel

M1k3 said:


> Is Myojin in the New Mexico prefecture?



It begins


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

I'm confused... What role is Chelsea playing in this again?


----------



## M1k3

RockyBasel said:


> It begins


Would be funny if it's like a Scooby Doo episode. Those meddling KKF members unmasking Myojin to reveal it's....Shihan Pull after all.


----------



## Corradobrit1

I hope they are paying him more than $8.13/hr. Shockingly low salaries for sharpeners in Japan



研ぎ職人募集（Hiring sharpener now） – Konosuke


----------



## tylerleach




----------



## M1k3

Corradobrit1 said:


> I hope they are paying him more than $8.13/hr. Shockingly low salaries for sharpeners in Japan
> 
> 
> 
> 研ぎ職人募集（Hiring sharpener now） – Konosuke


The yen is kind of weak against the dollar. Or Kosuke is cheap?


----------



## Jovidah

HumbleHomeCook said:


> I'm confused... What role is Chelsea playing in this again?


Chelsea Myojin? CMCMCM!


----------



## RockyBasel

Bernal charges $2.50/inch - in Japan, I think it’s $1-2 per inch

But it could vary by the skills of the sharpener - $8 for an 8 inch knife - but not sure if it includes the grinding

But not sure it’s $8 an hour - it’s $8 for an 8 inch knife


----------



## Corradobrit1

RockyBasel said:


> Bernal charges $2.50/inch - in Japan, I think it’s $1-2 per inch
> 
> But it could vary by the skills of the sharpener - $8 for an 8 inch knife - but not sure if it includes the grinding
> 
> But not sure it’s $8 an hour - it’s $8 for an 8 inch knife


Def hourly rate

"Wage: Hourly wage 1100 yen or more (same amount for trial period) 
(Determine not only by experience but also by attitude to work on)"


----------



## RockyBasel

Corradobrit1 said:


> Def hourly rate
> 
> "Wage: Hourly wage 1100 yen or more (same amount for trial period)
> (Determine not only by experience but also by attitude to work on)"


Do we need a “go fund me”?


----------



## Corradobrit1

Patreon


RockyBasel said:


> Do we need a “go fund me”?


Will pay for 'attitude' training


----------



## RevJoe

Good news would have been if the first 150 lotty winners bow out.


----------



## timebard

25 knives @ 4-5 knives a month = 5-6 months out

Plus a couple months for shipping, adding handles, delays, etc. 

Means probably no delivery in 2022

Means massdrop knife goes on 2023 budget

Means more knives this year!


----------



## sumis

most excellent news. 

and if it arrives in 2023 i might actually afford it!

.


----------



## Perverockstar

I do want to know though, aren't all the pieces already claimed/taken?


----------



## BoSharpens

M1k3 said:


> You can always live with the fact, depending on the size of the pass around, it might end up losing 3mm (give or take) in height by the end



What in the heck sort of damage existed that you have to take 3mm (1/4") off a blade???

Only reason I've ever had to take 3-4 mm off is when someone drops a knife on a counter edge or floor.


----------



## M1k3

BoSharpens said:


> What in the heck sort of damage existed that you have to take 3mm (1/4") off a blade???
> 
> Only reason I've ever had to take 3-4 mm off is when someone drops a knife on a counter edge or floor.


A pass around where every other person starts their sharpening progression on a coarse stone.


----------



## M1k3

M1k3 said:


> A pass around where every other person starts their sharpening progression on a coarse stone.


Could be worse. Like magically appearing scratches during shipping. Or the knife breaking on tomatoes.


----------



## ahhactive

Perverockstar said:


> I do want to know though, aren't all the pieces already claimed/taken?


There is a chance that extra knifes will be available. But there's yet to be any news on them


----------



## Lurkernomore

M1k3 said:


> The yen is kind of weak against the dollar. Or Kosuke is cheap?


They’re all cheap in the Sakai system of shared labor and wages in Japan are generally low, like 2000$ per month. It was some kind of trainee thing though, I think the idea was that you come up with no skills.

My guess for the massdrop knife is that Tanaka gets like 60 to 70 and myojin 50 dollars per knife.


----------



## Tristan

First on the list of people who will take the knife off those lucky 5 who get it first but will run into conflicting financial needs (real life) sometime in the first 6 months of ownership and who can’t bear to flip a mass drop knife.
peace out.


----------



## SirCutAlot

can i get one in maybe 3 years, please  . 

SirCutALot


----------



## DrD23

Really bummed i didnt join this forum a few months ago


----------



## agp

What is going on here


----------



## RevJoe

They are waiting on the passaround


----------



## Dan-

Or really any news, or videos, or anything really. I think NKW and rocky outdid themselves on this one.


----------



## tylerleach

So quiet around here…. 

Anything @RockyBasel @nakiriknaifuwaifu ?


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

tylerleach said:


> So quiet around here….
> 
> Anything @RockyBasel @nakiriknaifuwaifu ?



mebe soon


----------



## MowgFace

I try not to stir the Massdrop pot when it goes quiet.

I like to pretend I forgot about it, then BAM. Update comes and I need to change my pants again.


----------



## spaceconvoy

MowgFace said:


> I try not to stir the Massdrop pot when it goes quiet.
> 
> I like to pretend I forgot about it, then BAM. Update comes and I need to change my pants again.


You wear the same pants until a new massdrop update? Is this a superstition thing, like baseball players not changing their undershirt


----------



## zizirex

Since I might not get this one, I'm looking forward to the Next Massdrop. I think I got a hint already.


----------



## hendrix

I’m still keeping my fingers crossed for a Puig or Catchside


----------



## RevJoe

hendrix said:


> I’m still keeping my fingers crossed for a Puig or Catchside


I might be interested in Catchside but I thought he was not taking orders.


----------



## Bico Doce

RevJoe said:


> I might be interested in Catchside but I thought he was not taking orders.


No customs but he does make inventory available. Probably 5 knives a month


----------



## tylerleach

Bico Doce said:


> No customs but he does make inventory available. Probably 5 knives a month


True statement….Just had one arrive a few days ago


----------



## ethompson

Wow, didn't know Catchside and Yanick relocated to the New Mexico prefecture


----------



## bahamaroot

tylerleach said:


> True statement….Just had one arrive a few days ago


Eh....can't dice an onion with a truck anyway.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

I got an inside tip that the next drop might well be five-figure nakiri's.


----------



## M1k3

HumbleHomeCook said:


> I got an inside tip that the next drop might well be five-figure nakiri's.


10,000 Nakiri's?


----------



## spaceconvoy

You would not believe your eyes / if ten thousand veggie knives / sliced up the world while I made kimchi


----------



## tylerleach

bahamaroot said:


> Eh....can't dice an onion with a truck anyway.


Fortunately and finally I got one. 

Now I suppose I must pay for it… you have to do that, right?


----------



## blokey

No CM?


----------



## ahhactive

zizirex said:


> Since I might not get this one, I'm looking forward to the Next Massdrop. I think I got a hint already.


HOOOOOOOO. there's more??????


----------



## superworrier

Not quite Massdrop but similar idea here


----------



## ethompson

Saw that post and thought the same! I for one am hoping the wrought on the massdrop gyutos will be a little cleaner


----------



## superworrier

I personally like the dirtiness. Otherwise, you may as well just use pure iron. This one looks potentially etched.


----------



## Heckel7302

ethompson said:


> Saw that post and thought the same! I for one am hoping the wrought on the massdrop gyutos will be a little cleaner


If you don't like it you can always sell it to me!


----------



## ethompson

superworrier said:


> I personally like the dirtiness. Otherwise, you may as well just use pure iron. This one looks potentially etched.


There is a nice middle ground where you get tons of figure in the clad without the big voids. When I think of "dirty" wrought I think of blowouts in the cladding, which to me are undesirable. Racquin and Yanick wrought is a great example of the stuff I think is the best.

Agree, looks like a heavily etched finish.


----------



## superworrier

ethompson said:


> There is a nice middle ground where you get tons of figure in the clad without the big voids. When I think of "dirty" wrought I think of blowouts in the cladding, which to me are undesirable. Racquin and Yanick wrought is a great example of the stuff I think is the best.
> 
> Agree, looks like a heavily etched finish.


Fair point and to each their own. I've seen Raquins with a similar amount of voids, but they are less visible overall because of the KU. I suspect if you full kasumi'd them they'd look pretty similar.


----------



## tylerleach

Thirsty for an update on these!!!


----------



## M1k3

The messenger pigeon is flying back from the New Mexico prefecture.


----------



## Lurkernomore

What kind of agreements have been made in case there are blowouts and cracks to the point the knife is rejected? Who does the rejecting? Will you guys pay Tanaka and myojin and distribute the costs evenly across the good knives? With anchor chain wrought it can get as bad as 50 percent rejects.


----------



## RevJoe

We're they using anchor chain wrought?


----------



## Lurkernomore

RevJoe said:


> We're they using anchor chain wrought?


No, it should be a bit cleaner because as far as I understand it’s basically resmelted but still, there will likely be blowouts. The anchor chain thing was just a point of reference and I meant to say that it can get pretty bad and the Tanakas will probably want to be compensated either way. That’s why I was asking about arrangements made. I don’t need to actually know the details but an agreement should definitely be made.


----------



## Delat

RevJoe said:


> We're they using anchor chain wrought?



I thought they got some fancy fresh wrought from a company (the only one, apparantly) making the stuff in the UK? I think this particular company provides wrought for restoration of historic wrought metalwork.


----------



## ethompson

I’m sure the Masskateers, Evan, and Sakai Kukimori completely over looked this type of detail because they’ve never done this before… obviously they need our cumulative help.


----------



## RevJoe

Delat said:


> I thought they got some fancy fresh wrought from a company (the only one, apparantly) making the stuff in the UK? I think this particular company provides wrought for restoration of historic wrought metalwork.


Yeah your right. The anchor thing threw me. FYI new Mexico prefecture gives a guartenee if there is a issue.


----------



## RockyBasel

GOOD NEWS - 2 knives are finished. Will be posting pics/videos shortly


----------



## tylerleach

RockyBasel said:


> GOOD NEWS - 2 knives are finished. Will be posting pics/videos shortly


Yesssssssss


----------



## Repjapsteel

RockyBasel said:


> GOOD NEWS - 2 knives are finished. Will be posting pics/videos shortly


Do you know if Tanaka-san nailed it on the first try?


----------



## Lurkernomore

ethompson said:


> I’m sure the Masskateers, Evan, and Sakai Kukimori completely over looked this type of detail because they’ve never done this before… obviously they need our cumulative help.


Great snark and all. I assumed someone was actually involved.

I once commissioned weird stuff and I had to pay for both blanks and sharpening of all duds, even though normally the smith will replace blanks and the sharpener won’t charge for a halfway done knife. That increased the price per good one a lot, which is why I wondered. It was a set of five knives but I basically paid for ten.

I wasn’t actually doubting anything, just wanted to know what kind of agreement there is and how pricing works, which is probably information that shouldn’t be on here in the first place. So nevermind, I had no business commenting here anyway.


----------



## superworrier

Lurkernomore said:


> Great snark and all. I assumed someone was actually involved.
> 
> I once commissioned weird stuff and I had to pay for both blanks and sharpening of all duds, even though normally the smith will replace blanks and the sharpener won’t charge for a halfway done knife. That increased the price per good one a lot, which is why I wondered. It was a set of five knives but I basically paid for ten.
> 
> I wasn’t actually doubting anything, just wanted to know what kind of agreement there is and how pricing works, which is probably information that shouldn’t be on here in the first place. So nevermind, I had no business commenting here anyway.


I hope that was agreed upon beforehand. I ordered a wrought clad knife and the first one split in quenching. Didn’t need to pay for it, but if it’s agreed upon to beforehand and it’s an exotic request it makes sense. 

Kosuke (from Konosuke) actually did post some bit about how they would pay sharpeners for blanks that had cracks (which was atypical) which is sensible because it’s not in their control. 

IMO assuming it’s a makers normal material, it definitely makes sense to just increase the price according to failure rate rather than per failure so you’re not gambling on someone’s work


----------



## tylerleach

PICTURES! PICTURES! PICTURES!


----------



## Delat

superworrier said:


> IMO assuming it’s a makers normal material, it definitely makes sense to just increase the price according to failure rate rather than per failure so you’re not gambling on someone’s work



Agree with this - typically when we order a custom knife, that’s the price you pay regardless of how many times the blank cracks and fails during forging.

If the order was unusual for Tanaka, I expect that would be cause for him to discuss special terms with the massketeers. Since he was forging out a test knife first, I suspect that initial effort was informing his price too.


----------



## M1k3

tylerleach said:


> PICTURES! PICTURES! PICTURES!


RockyBasel is on his way to New Mexico prefecture, Japan as we speak!


----------



## tylerleach

The two that were finished, will those be distributed? Does that mean I will be receiving mine somewhat soon? (#5 I believe …?)


----------



## RockyBasel

Here are the first unofficial pics - with poor lighting - but you can see Myojin’s work as he looks at the knife





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## RockyBasel

Our plan is to get these knives without handles to the US, and have a @JoBone provide handles for them - NKW working with Joe on that

Second video





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## sumis

holy …

excitement level might have risen just a tad.

.


----------



## sumis

RockyBasel said:


> Our plan is to get these knives without handles to the US, and have a @JoBone provide handles for them - NKW working with Joe on that



good news indeed. looking forward to be surprised. (but with that said, i'd pay extra for an understated single piece handle and machi gap.)

.


----------



## jedy617

Aw man wish I was picked on the lotto. Oh well can't have everything. Have to be checking BST like a hawk and maybe someone will sell theirs for what they bought it for.

Reminds me of a tetsujin metal flow but more going on in the cladding of course


----------



## riba

drop
dead
gorgeous


----------



## mmiinngg

Looks incredible


----------



## Censere

sorry, read a few pages of this and wasn't able to find the exact details ... is it still open to new participants?


----------



## ahhactive

Censere said:


> sorry, read a few pages of this and wasn't able to find the exact details ... is it still open to new participants?


Nah bro. Unfortunately the list is closed. The winner chosen


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## captaincaed

Those are some lookers, very nice!


----------



## RockyBasel

The British wrought on Japanese blue 1 looks stunning, unlike what I have seen before on knives - hope to have the first two stateside soon

Wow!


----------



## RevJoe

jedy617 said:


> Aw man wish I was picked on the lotto. Oh well can't have everything. Have to be checking BST like a hawk and maybe someone will sell theirs for what they bought it for.
> 
> Reminds me of a tetsujin metal flow but more going on in the cladding of course


Check the New Mexico prefecture. but he does his in WH. He might be willing to do blue, but he has his WH process down with the wrought.


----------



## superworrier

I’m loving it


----------



## tylerleach

Whoooaaaaaa. That wrought looks craaaazy. Does look very metal flow esque but almost Damascus looking. The blade face is one giant hamon


----------



## mengwong

Beautiful. The name for this finish should be 嵐雲, arashi-gumo: stormcloud.


----------



## tylerleach

mengwong said:


> Beautiful. The name for this finish should be 嵐雲, arashi-gumo: stormcloud.
> View attachment 200239


Yes that’s a perfect description


----------



## More_Gyutos

Metal Flow “The Revenge”


----------



## new2brew

OMG! I will admit I put my trust in the masskateers, I was not the biggest fan of most wrought iron I had seen. That is beautiful. Well done guys. Put my vote in for the name ”arashi-gumo”


----------



## new2brew

Just curious, will there be kanji?


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

mengwong said:


> Beautiful. The name for this finish should be 嵐雲, arashi-gumo: stormcloud.
> View attachment 200239


I do not know if Tanaka-san or Naohito-san have a name already decided, but I like this Arashi-Gumo "嵐雲" 
We will see.


----------



## RockyBasel

I love it - Arashi Gumo - let’s see what we can do with this name


----------



## ethompson

Engrave it on the tang! Along with the rest of the kanji, maybe even numbered! Just leave the blade north of the tang clean please so I don’t have to flatten crispy chiseled bits to give it a full stone polish


----------



## RockyBasel

Good point.

The wrought looks like Damascus to an extent - it looks amazing!

Turned out far better than I imagined possible

Some lucky folks will be getting their hands on these soon


----------



## tylerleach

I’m ready. However I do think it should be engraved on the blade… I love the way that looks. But from a polishing standpoint I definitely understand the former…


----------



## tylerleach

Also, have y’all decided on what the handle will look like?


----------



## MowgFace

Those. Are. Stunning!!!

Wait… we talking handles? I have opinions.


----------



## timebard

Agree with everyone above - the amount of subtle detail in these is super impressive and way more elegant than I pictured for wrought cladding. Big props to all involved!


----------



## M1k3

tylerleach said:


> Also, have y’all decided on what the handle will look like?


@ian specials


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

tylerleach said:


> Also, have y’all decided on what the handle will look like?


maybe. 


MowgFace said:


> Wait… we talking handles? I have opinions.


no. hehe

Anyway folks, just relax and trust the process. I have supremely elegant taste  and @JoBone knows what he's doing.


----------



## tylerleach

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> maybe.
> 
> no. hehe
> 
> Anyway folks, just relax and trust the process. I have supremely elegant taste  and @JoBone knows what he's doing.


I was just curious if it had been decided. I definitely trust that @JoBone knows what he’s doing 
Excited to see how these turn out.


----------



## M1k3

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> maybe.
> 
> no. hehe
> 
> Anyway folks, just relax and trust the process. I have supremely elegant taste  and @JoBone knows what he's doing.


Yeah! JoBone specializes in handles, unlike a certain knife maker in Sweden. He makes knives also!


----------



## RockyBasel

What Tanaka-San has done is impressive - thanks to Evan at Strata for sourcing the British wrought, getting it to Japan, and overall working with us to make it happen


----------



## bahamaroot

jedy617 said:


> ....maybe someone will sell theirs for what they bought it for.


----------



## jedy617

bahamaroot said:


>


I know I know wishful thinking but I've seen crazier things happen!


----------



## timebard

@RockyBasel What are the specs on the first few examples you got? Really curious how the original vision got implemented.


----------



## Dan-

Monthly bump, howzit


----------



## M1k3

@RockyBasel decided to walk to get some pictures.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

I heard the plan changed to cleavers.


----------



## BillHanna

* _@BillHanna enters the chat_*


----------



## M1k3

HumbleHomeCook said:


> I heard the plan changed to cleavers.


But still from the New Mexico prefecture, right?

@RockyBasel @nakiriknaifuwaifu 

RIGHT??


----------



## Repjapsteel

How would you guys feel if the Massdrop knife looks like this? I would be stoked.


----------



## ethompson

I saw those today and was shoook at my core. I think it’s broadly very, very similar in look to what we’re getting here. The massdrop knives seem to be etched vs blasted (maybe?) like the above, but overall similar indeed.


----------



## Dan-

Maybe the process is different in Japan, but wouldn’t you expect Tanaka to forge all the knives in one batch then ship them off to Myojin who would then sharpen them all similarly but perhaps not start the batch for a bit? I mean, this is the usual production process for everything else ever.


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

Dan- said:


> but wouldn’t you expect Tanaka to forge all the knives in one batch then ship them off to Myojin who would then sharpen them all similarly


No


----------



## mmiinngg

Repjapsteel said:


> How would you guys feel if the Massdrop knife looks like this? I would be stoked.



Saw this today, and actually I was pretty pissed off from passing on this massdrop


----------



## SWF

These two knives are not the massdrop ones.


----------



## superworrier

That knife is not the massdrop. Pics of the massdrop sample were already posted and it's blue 1, not vintage Swedish steel and the cladding is modern wrought, not vintage wrought. Mark (knife.knackery) is a big collector and pretty well connected and lives in Japan so he is able to buy these special one off pieces. It definitely costed way more than 800 bucks.


----------



## jedy617

superworrier said:


> That knife is not the massdrop. Pics of the massdrop sample were already posted and it's blue 1, not vintage Swedish steel and the cladding is modern wrought, not vintage wrought. Mark (knife.knackery) is a big collector and pretty well connected and lives in Japan so he is able to buy these special one off pieces. It definitely costed way more than 800 bucks.


Am very jelly of him. Very lucky to have 2 vintage carbons from Tanaka but having them clad in wrought...hnggg


----------



## superworrier

His collection is absolutely ridiculous. Does anyone beat him? That guy who runs the Shig/Kato website? Unless that's him?


----------



## timebard

Am I the only one who thinks the rentetsu ones look pretty different from our drop? More busy, contrasty, 'staticky' appearance vs the cloudier, more subtle appearance of the massdrop sample ones on the last page. Maybe I'm overstating the distinction but I think our massketeers landed on something that stands out even as more wrought-type claddings are showing up in Japanese knives.


----------



## superworrier

timebard said:


> Am I the only one who thinks the rentetsu ones look pretty different from our drop? More busy, contrasty, 'staticky' appearance vs the cloudier, more subtle appearance of the massdrop sample ones on the last page. Maybe I'm overstating the distinction but I think our massketeers landed on something that stands out even as more wrought-type claddings are showing up in Japanese knives.


I agree. I like the Massdrop more.


----------



## Lurkernomore

ethompson said:


> I saw those today and was shoook at my core. I think it’s broadly very, very similar in look to what we’re getting here. The massdrop knives seem to be etched vs blasted (maybe?) like the above, but overall similar indeed.


That’s a natural stone slurry finish on a semi mirror. It’s the traditional way. The English wrought may be a bit too clean for the waves to pop without acid but you won’t know unless you try. Generally the more slag and action there is and the closer you are to a mirror finish the better the patterns will pop with slurry.


----------



## Sanman808

superworrier said:


> His collection is absolutely ridiculous. Does anyone beat him? That guy who runs the Shig/Kato website? Unless that's him?


Mark =/= Maksim


----------



## DF18

I’m in


----------



## ethompson

Do we think these will get forged before end of 2023?


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

Hey folks: take a peek! These 2 will be available soon





@JoBone found us some dark rosewood with subtle figure, so handles will be rosewood with marbled blonde horn


----------



## sumis

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> Hey folks: take a peek! These 2 will be available soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @JoBone found us some dark rosewood with subtle figure, so handles will be rosewood with marbled blonde horn




i can live with that.

.


----------



## superworrier

This may have been answered but what is the kanji and tang engraving?


----------



## Dan-

I think it says “this is the really nice knife that kicked off a new trend and made us pester NKW continuously” or something like that

I like how the edge of the cladding has variation from knife to knife.


----------



## M1k3

superworrier said:


> This may have been answered but what is the kanji and tang engraving?


"Not made in New Mexico prefecture"


----------



## NotAddictedYet

Holy crap that is stunning. Congrats to all the lucky folk with a spot.


----------



## hendrix

Ugh-yes, dig that knife in deeper and twist it for those of use who didn’t make the cut  (pun sort of intended)


----------



## jedy617

Hngg


----------



## RevJoe

M1k3 said:


> "Not made in New Mexico prefecture"


Mine does. But then again I got it from Shihan since I missed out on this one.


----------



## Lurkernomore

superworrier said:


> This may have been answered but what is the kanji and tang engraving?


It’s Sakai kikumori on the blade, reiwa 4 September and sakai yoshikazu blue 1 on the Tang.


----------



## coffeelover191919

Hi


----------



## jedy617

coffeelover191919 said:


> Hi


hey


----------



## coffeelover191919

Any reason why I wasn't added to this list by default?


----------



## coffeelover191919

Also does anyone know where the BF sales for Japanese knives are at this year?


----------



## M1k3

coffeelover191919 said:


> Hi


Hi! I tagged you.


coffeelover191919 said:


> Any reason why I wasn't added to this list by default?


You didn't ask for cutsies.


----------



## coffeelover191919

M1k3 said:


> Hi! I tagged you.
> 
> You didn't ask for cutsies.


Appreciate it!


----------



## NotAddictedYet

No massdrop is complete until coffeelover191919 has graced the thread with his/her presence. I can die happy now.


----------



## Hockey3081

coffeelover191919 said:


> Appreciate it!



Just wondering why you haven’t asked about how to get in on this mass drop.


----------



## BillHanna

Hockey3081 said:


> Just wondering why you haven’t asked about how to get in on this mass drop.





coffeelover191919 said:


> Any reason why I wasn't added to this list by default?


I think this was his “tactful” way of asking.


----------



## M1k3

Hockey3081 said:


> Just wondering why you haven’t asked about how to get in on this mass drop.


Coffeelover is a New Yorker. That was asking.


----------



## coffeelover191919

Hockey3081 said:


> Just wondering why you haven’t asked about how to get in on this mass drop.


This one sucked anyway. Can someone auto add me to the next one? I'm good for the money..


----------



## Barmoley

coffeelover191919 said:


> This one sucked anyway. Can someone auto add me to the next one? I'm good for the money..


Dude. You are hilarious!


----------



## superworrier

Return of the king


----------



## BillHanna

coffeelover191919 said:


> This one sucked anyway. Can someone auto add me to the next one? I'm good for the money..


You gotta put yourself on line. no upsies backsies.


----------



## M1k3

"Hey! I'm cuttin' line heehre!" - @coffeelover191919 probably


----------



## coffeelover191919

BillHanna said:


> You gotta put yourself on line. no upsies backsies.


I got 4 messages asking for donations this year. This place is worse than my undergrad.


----------



## coffeelover191919

superworrier said:


> Return of the king


----------



## More_Gyutos

Lol. How many people are on here? OK then, auto add me to WTS Kono Blue 1 pls cause eff me for being seconds late and yet you take my support money.


----------



## BillHanna

“I couldn’t get in on a knife I’ve decided sucks, so I’m gonna crap on someone’s Shihan” - a loser


----------



## superworrier

The one thing he got right is that is indeed the massdrop


----------



## More_Gyutos

More_Gyutos said:


> Lol. How many people are on here? OK then, auto add me to WTS Kono Blue 1 pls cause eff me for being seconds late and yet you take my support money.


Also just to be clear since I’m a more recent member, I’m happy to support KKF, the massdrop is really beautiful, and the only real complaint is my iPad auto complete does’t work here which stinks because I’m a terribly typist.


----------



## ian

I too find that every time I try to say Hello to someone on the internet, my post gets autocorrected to some rant about mortgage rates, the decline of the US as a respected world power, and the changing rules of grammar and punctuation in casual online conversation.


----------



## coffeelover191919

More_Gyutos said:


> Also just to be clear since I’m a more recent member, I’m happy to support KKF, the massdrop is really beautiful, and the only real complaint is my iPad auto complete does’t work here which stinks because I’m a terribly typist.


you're new here and don't understand things


----------



## superworrier

Someone hasn’t had their morning coffee


----------



## BillHanna

Yeah. You need to be very involved in this forum, like coffeeguy. I couldn’t imagine this place without him.


----------



## Homechef

Gyuto knife, Aogami 2 with wrought iron cladding - Nigara


Nigara Hamono has an excellent reputation for creating one of a kind knives. We are very excited to be stocking these knives. In the words of me ‘they are well nice.’ This knife was forged at Nigara hamono then finished and sharpen by the young talent Myojin Naohito. SHAPE: Gyuto. Japan's answer...




www.kitchenprovisions.co.uk





Making me excited for the massdrop knives!


----------



## Dan-

It’s really cool how a custom order kicked off a bunch of other smiths releasing their own versions so that others can enjoy wrought iron-clad knives so quickly.


----------



## blokey

Homechef said:


> Gyuto knife, Aogami 2 with wrought iron cladding - Nigara
> 
> 
> Nigara Hamono has an excellent reputation for creating one of a kind knives. We are very excited to be stocking these knives. In the words of me ‘they are well nice.’ This knife was forged at Nigara hamono then finished and sharpen by the young talent Myojin Naohito. SHAPE: Gyuto. Japan's answer...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kitchenprovisions.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Making me excited for the massdrop knives!


Is the price in USD? That’s quite high.


----------



## esoo

blokey said:


> Is the price in USD? That’s quite high.



The price is insane for just a B#2 clad knife.


----------



## tylerleach

Yeah some of these higher end Nigaras are super pricey. Very very cool but a little steep. They make a great knife though.


----------



## Whit3Nitro

esoo said:


> The price is insane for just a B#2 clad knife.



Welcome to buying knives in the UK.


----------



## Giovanny Torres

That Nigara is been for a very long time on Sale at kitchen provisions, not sure if before massdrop was announced but I doubt they took the idea because of this thread. I just think to produce it wouldn't be possible time wise.


----------



## Lurkernomore

Dan- said:


> It’s really cool how a custom order kicked off a bunch of other smiths releasing their own versions so that others can enjoy wrought iron-clad knives so quickly.


It was already happening before the massdrop started. Nigara have their own stockpile, just like Tanaka and a few others. The Miki makers should also have wrought, I’m surprised we don’t see anything from there. The massdrop has only taken half a year now, right? I’d give it another half year, that’s just how busy everything is.


----------

